# Leslie's Diary FOR REAL



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

I need your help! This is a little long- But Pls read...
Ok as I am sure most of you know my orginal diary turned into somewhat of a-how did a wise girl put it?- oh a coffeehouse. I am here to meet new people and have fun babbling w/ everyone during the day (cause you guys are so great!)  But due to the high level of babbling in my diary - I am  missing out on some good advice and criticism on my diet and workouts- because I mean really-who wants to sit and read thru 3 pages to look for a weight routine?
I was thinking over the FIGURE contest (11/09/02) and since I am so hard on myself I almost decided -forget it, I am not gonna win,what's the point? But then something bad and good happened... During my contemplations- my BF had a stupid grin on his face. A "yea ok- you're nvr gonna look like you need to for this contest look"He found this hilariious.  That just fueled my adrenaline For the first time in our four year long relationship- I wanted desprately to KICK his ass. Unfortunately, it looks like I will be getting more support from you guys than my own BF.  I am very anal and throw myself into whatever I do- so I KNOW I can do this with YOUR help and support! I am leaving for las vegas 06/28 and returning 07/06- 100% Dedicated training and dieting should begin there as I will have only 4 mos to whip myself together. So now I begin, clueless where to start but I will BE IN THE SHOW! I will be posting my meals and wkouts in this diary. PLEASE -any feedback is BEGGED for 

BTW I am having a grand opening of "Leslie's CoffeShop" in CHAT for our daily hellos and babbles!! Pls stop in for a hot one!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

Funny how BF = Boy Friend or Body Fat! 


Leslie....I can usually speak for Team DPw8.....we are at your cervix...err...I mean service!

DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks Dr Pain- I was hoping I'd have the guidance of team DPW8!!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 21, 2002)

I won't clutter up your real journal, but I just wanted to say you can do it.  

and I say kick his a$$.


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

Good Morning Leslie.. thats a great idea to start a new clean journal! Man your other one got torn up! I know how you feel..my hubby laughs everytime I say "I'm gonna look like That" Referring to a girl on a fitness magazine.. SO YOU CAN DO IT.. WE WILL ALL HELP YOU!!  ~ And have fun in Vegas!! I think theres a fitness show in Houston in feb/ or march next year that I really want to do!! HMMM? Now you have got me thinking! anyway..good luck .. and Yes..you can do it!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 21, 2002)

I will try to helpyou out in anyway i can. It is a good thing you have team DPw8 on your side. if you listen to their instructions (to a tee) you will definately be ready for your show. I decided only 3 weeks ago to compete and so it was hard, but you have a good start and alot of time. Remember to listen and dowhat ever they say because they are hard asses for a reason (what they say works). 

You go in with confidence to the show and the judges will definately pick you out of the crowd. I gave them attitude (good one) last show and got 3rd out of 7 very tough competitors. 

Dont be too hard on yourself, but there are days when you beat yourself up (just look in my journal). It all comes together in the end. 

As for your BF, i know from experience that they don't know what to say. You have to educate him and be patient, it is hard for them to go threw dieting with you. They put up with mood swings and alot of restrictions, but once you get on stage they are your biggest fan.

Have a great day.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks for the kinds words JBO!

06/21/02
1 med coffee w/ half&half
½ c oatmeal w/ water
1.5 scoops Designer (30gP)  (still no eggs in the house!)
1 Tbsp Natural PB

1 Can tuna
1 Tbsp MAYO (ok no more Kraft dressing ???I saw sugar was 2nd ingredient thanks to W8lfter)
1  Tbsp PB- ok it was 1.5 Tbsp???..

Steamed Chickenw/Broccolli (didn???t bring lunch-had to order out)
3 California Rolls 1 Tuna roll
   (above is made w/ avacado,raw tuna,white rice rolled up in seaweed) ea is slightly bigger than a quarter.

Steamed Chickenw/Broccolli (yes again!)
1/2c BrownRice
1 Tbsp PB
   **preworkout

Protein shake
 (6 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)
  **Postworkout
TOTALS (per Fitday.com)= 1818cal 62g F/75g C/212g P
( TOO HIGH I THINK!)
Tonights gym workout will be: Bi???s and tri???s
Biceps
Bicep curls ??????..4sets (15/15, 20/12x3)
Bar curls?????????   4 sets(25/15, 30/12, 40/10x2)
Preacher curls???  3 sets(15/10, 12/15x2)
Triceps
Assisted dips???.4 sets( not sure of assisted lbs-will write down tonight)
Push downs???..4 sets(same as above)
Skull Crusher ..3 sets(same as above)
Cardio:
Despite the fact my ass  still hurts from squats- I will be doing the stairs.

NOTE: All my fat seems to be from PB--can't be good. But I can't bring myself to drink flax oil  whats a girl to do?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

Is there a reason why you're using 5 meals instead of 6?

What is it that you think is too high?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Is there a reason why you're using 5 meals instead of 6?
> 
> What is it that you think is too high?


I eat every 3 hrs- 9am, 12pm, 3:30pm, 6:30pm, 11pm
 (I am in the gym 9:00-10:45) Do you think I should have my first meal 7:00am before I leave the house for work? 

I think calories are too high- which is probably the main reason I don't do 6 meals. 

I always thought people who lift "heavy weight" should consume lots of calories and in order to lose weight a woman should have no more than 1600/day.

If you think it will help believe me I have NO PROB adding another meal- I am just afraid to gain "bad" weight....
Thanks W8!
BTW what is th scoop w/ SF gum---bad for you or not? I am an addict.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> I eat every 3 hrs- 9am, 12pm, 3:30pm, 6:30pm, 11pm
> (I am in the gym 9:00-10:45) Do you think I should have my first meal 7:00am before I leave the house for work?
> ...




Lesie.....not having seen your stats, I guess maybe from your other thread....I can only make general comments. 

You do want to increase your meal frequency gradually until you reach 6 meals a day.  So a 6:30AM meal would be good!   I/we would like to see at least 12-15 grams of fat in each meal, maybe a shade less brown rice at lunch to compensate!


Here's the deal with calories.  You are saying BW loss....we are never concerned with BW in that sense...it is always about Body Composition.....your percentage of BF!     So these first few weeks...we prioritize macronutrients (protein, carbs and fats)...and if calories run a bit higher than usual, it is a good thing....it sevres to reset your metaboilism!

Had your caloric intake started to low....then as your contest prep evolves....you would have "Nowhere to go! 


I leave the gum and more to w8, she still has to face this issue herself!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

*snaps SF gum*

Leslie.....5 or 6 meals will work....I'd do 6 now, as DP said....keep the same kcal range....it would mean shifting some of your foods around, also as DP mentioned.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My stats are as followed:
  Height:  5'10
  Weight:  154 lbs
  Body Fat: Have no clue--will get it figured out soon 
   I will send in my BEFORE pics thru PM cuz the boys can't seem to handle bikini clad women!.... As you will see I need to add lots of muscle mass and lose BF.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> My stats are as followed:
> Height:  5'10
> ...




Age, parents body types, and training would help too! 

If for pics you can hit any of the mandatory poses (PM w8), while tensing (even if you do not know how), it will allow us to evalu8 your symetry, proportion and musculature.  

Because of your height...there may be certain training stadegies that we can suggest as you progress!  Your pictures will be helpful in that regard.


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

I am 23 yrs old, Mother is tall w/ heavy, thick legs. HerLower legs are almost as wide as thighs. I heritited the thicker legs-but I def have more leg shape than her. She also has a smaller waist and no hips. I got the small waist-but I have hips. She ha no muscle tone.  Father is average. Little belly, "muscular"arms and skinny leg w/ no ass. Hope thats decriptive enough. I  am doomed!

I emailed W8lfter the pics- they are not posed or tensed- I didn't know atthe time. Perhaps soon I will have access to another digital camera for better assessment. 
Thanks DP!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 21, 2002)

Leslie, We have some wonderful news for you!  After careful reveiw fo your pictures, Dpw8 totally believe that you have what takes and have more than enough time! 


A breif synopsis or critique for those not so priviledged, Leslie's physique  is awesome.....nice tiny waist and tight abdominal/midrife area, nice symetry, but shoulder to hip proportion is a little off!

We need to widen and cap the shoulders a bit, while reducing the inner and outter thigh area, glutes are almost there...the combination of this will bring your fiqure into better proportion!

As for your nutritional program...your genetics suggest a bit of insulin resistance...so we are on the right course now!


As Leslie herself says, "Here we go...."


DPw8


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leslie, We have some wonderful news for you!  After careful reveiw fo your pictures, Dpw8 totally believe that you have what takes and have more than enough time!
> 
> 
> ...



Wow DPW8, really?! I am so excited!  
Should continue my normal meal plan as above until I return from Las Vegas on 07/06/02. Strict diet in LV will not happen! Upon returning I will have 4 months and 3 days to make my improvements. Its all or nothing! I suppose I will up it to six meals/day and train heavy -esp shoulders-
 I am not clear on the cardio or the nutritional program - but I guess everything will unfold shortly...
Once again, thanks for giving me a focus Team DPW8! I look forward to the gruelsome days ahead 

I guess I should have my share of chocolate chip cookies now to get it outta my system....  I know, I know it was a joke...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 22, 2002)

*06/22/02 meals*

06/22/02
½ c oatmeal w/ water 
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk 
1 Tbsp Natural PB 

Protein shake 
(6 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)

1 Can tuna 
1 Tbsp MAYO (2gF)
1 Tsp Flax (4.5g F)
1 Tbsp PB (a real TBSp-8gF)  total F=14.g) 
  **preworkout

Protein shake
 (made w/ only 2 23gP, 2 Tbsp HeavyWhpCream,4 strawberryies)
  **post workout

OUTBACK- kept my strength-sorta
 
Salad w/o cheese and croutons with oil
NO BREAD  
1 Piece of Salmon
3/4 sweet potato (was low on carbs today)
steamed veggies

 Totals (fitday.com)  2062cal 84F, 109C, 200 P
GYM WORKOUT:
SHoulders 
Presses............4 sets (15-15lbs, 12/20, 8/25, 5/30)
Arnolds.............4 sets (12/15lbsx2, 10/20, 6/25)
Bent over Lat...4 sets (10/15, 10/12, 12/10x2)

Triceps:
Dips...................4 sets (12/88lbasst, 12/82lbasst, 10/70lbsasst,   6/58lb asst)
Overhead Pullover...4 sets (15/20, 12/25x2, 10/30, 6/35)
     would have done another ex but gym closed 
  in the totals!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

The fat added up right in the last meal, butt looks like you have the "Wrong" kind of MAYO!    (mine has 11 grams per T)

Would like to see some greens or veggies with your tuna! 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The fat added up right in the last meal, butt looks like you have the "Wrong" kind of MAYO!    (mine has 11 grams per T)
> 
> Would like to see some greens or veggies with your tuna!
> ...


 I got Just to Good Mayo- only 2g of fat...cause I love my PB. Should I switch to reg Mayo and ditch the PB...or use as a tweak?

I added veggies to my dinner 
thanks DP!

Still wondering about SF gum though---I had like 4 pcs so far.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There is enough P-Nut Butter at other meals, a Safflower Mayo (Omega 6s) will balance the Omega 3s in the flax!




I would use less Nuts......and more Creamy Stuff! 


The gum is w8's demon too, you two must face this together!  She has 122 reasons to look into it! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> She has 122 reasons to look into it!
> 
> DP



 That was not nice at all!!!! 

My easy resources are down now aren't they and I'm a little busy at the moment....guess I'll have to keeping chewing!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> As for your nutritional program...your genetics suggest a bit of insulin resistance...so we are on the right course now!
> ...



I have been thinking about my training plan for the comp in NOv- and was wondering about your above comment. ....
I don't know what you mean? How does that effect my diet? Should I keep around 1800cal now then cut down later? And what about cardio? How much?
Thanks DPW8


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

Leslie,

Your genetics:meaning your parents genetic make-up and your tendency to hold you BF on your thighs (just like me).
Stick with the numbers that team DPw8 tell you.
Girl don't keep on thinking you need to cut calories to lose BF. Its adjusting your calories into healthier food choices that will get you lower BF. Remember fats are high in calories, but when you consume the right fats, you actually lose fat.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 23, 2002)

*06/23/02 meals*

Thanks JBo- I will keep the cals and fat up-it obviously worked for you 

06/22/02 meals

Protein Pancakes
 (1/2 c oats, 1/2 c cottage, 3 eggs+1 white with SF syrup)

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g P, 3 Tbsp Heavy cream)

1 can Tuna
Lettuce, cucumbers, sprinkle of cheese, 2 Tbsp egg salad, 2 bites cantalope w/ oilive oil and vinagar
  (I ate at Ruby Tuesday sald bar and brought my own can tuna)
    god I am sick! 

1 chicken breast
1/2 c rice
1 Tbsp PB
Broccolli w/ little oil

1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp reg Mayo (couldn't find safflower)
1 tsp Flax
                     PLUS .......so six meals
  (First meal was at 2:30am--1 can tuna, 1 Tbsp Mayo, 1 tbsp PB- up late watching movies )

TOTALS: 2075cals 77g F, 86g C, 231g P  (too many cals????)

NO weights today
Did 30 min run on treadmill.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> That was not nice at all!!!!
> ...




LMAO!  Yeah, why don't you keep your mouth busy Baby?  






> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about my training plan for the comp in NOv- and was wondering about your above comment. ....
> ...





Leslie, slow down.....we thought you were going on vacation? 

Keep everything the same right now.  How much cardio are you doing?




> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Leslie,
> 
> Your genetics:meaning your parents genetic make-up and your tendency to hold you BF on your thighs (just like me).
> ...



And J'Bo, RIGHT ON GIRL!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2002)

W8 i thought your little finger flipping icon was priceless. I kinda have an addiction to S/F juicy fruit too.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

OK, I take back everything nice I have said!   I'm surrounded by a bunch of gum chewing spitters! 

Mmmmm, surrounded! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> Leslie, slow down.....we thought you were going on vacation?
> 
> Keep everything the same right now.  How much cardio are you doing?



 Okay I guess I am a little anxious to get the ball rolling and I thought you forgot about me  I am going on Vaca to LV and will pretty much be keeping the same diet with the exception of a few dinners prob.....I will also workout prob 3x too.....I  will keep as is until I return as the Dr ordered!....

As for cardio I have cut down majorly- Last week I did only 3 25min sessions(hill, stairs, run/walk)....I usually run 3.25mi 3xweek and 8mi on Sundays....But for some reason my legs don't wanna run lately.....
Should I be doing 4 sessions/week like I used to?

Thanks DpW8!!

BTW as long as no one is yelling about SF gum I am happily chewing away   *blows Bubble*.....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 23, 2002)

Leslie, I/we would like Cardio down to 2 or 3 - 20 minute sessions or less, and use the extra energy for a HARDER resistance training effort! 


w8 still is in denial about the gum! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leslie, I/we would like Cardio down to 2 or 3 - 20 minute sessions or less, and use the extra energy for a HARDER resistance training effort!
> 
> 
> ...


Cardio to 2-3 minute sessions?! No complaints here!! 
Will happily lighten cardio and load the weights!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 24, 2002)

Well it said 20 minute sessions......butt less means less Butt! 

Funny story: WARLORD (a guy I work with and National level competitor) and I train and advise quite a few people.  One day we get a call from one of the gyms we use saying, "Hey, you know that woman you told only to do 15 minutes of cardio? Well she's been on that machinne for 55 minutes!"  (I think she had eaten a cookie and felt guilty)


LMAO  

It was a typical situation too, she had been on an 800 calorie starvation diet forever, an hour of cardio 6 days a week...and gaining weight! (and not losing an ounce of BF)  Never believe all the BS about calories in and calories out!  Most of us can go in any gym and see the same people on the same machines everyday...IS IT WORKING???


 NO! IT IS NOT!


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Well it said 20 minute sessions......butt less means less Butt!
> 
> Funny story: WARLORD (a guy I work with and National level competitor) and I train and advise quite a few people.  One day we get a call from one of the gyms we use saying, "Hey, you know that woman you told only to do 15 minutes of cardio? Well she's been on that machinne for 55 minutes!"  (I think she had eaten a cookie and felt guilty)
> ...



LMAO-- Well I meant to type 2-3 20 min sessions-----It was a TYPO 

As for the 55min lady- that used to be me(still is alittle) But I am eatting much more and doing less cardio. NO IT ISN"T WORKING!
I hear you LOUD AND CLEAR!!!
I am putting aside all my false training info and myths and trusting the DPW8 team. BUT...If I follow the program to a T and get Fatter I will hunt you down!!! and it won't be pretty J/K

BTW what kinda name is Warlord?


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

I am sorry Leslie, I know this is your real diary, but next time you relax by the pool could you get someone to take pictures. Have a good day.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, I just mailed my checked to become a member of the NPC.....  Hope it doesn't turn out to be a waste of $60...


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

*06/23/02*

Good morning all! Hope your weekends were good- I RELAXED by the pool and enjoyed a protein shake 

06/23/02

7:00am
Protein shake
 (6 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)

10:00am
1 med coffee w/ half&half(1Tbsp)
½ c oatmeal w/ water
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk inc
1 Tbsp Natural PB

1:00pm
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Own Balsamic Vinigar(9gF)
1 Tsp Flax

4:00pm
Steamed Chickenw/Broccolli (yes again!)
1 Tbsp PB

7:00pm
Chicken w/ peppers
½ c Brown Rice
1 Tbsp PB
  **preworkout 

11:00pm
Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)
   **Postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)=  1935 cals  (75g F, 71g C, 226g P)

Tonights gym workout will be: Back and Bi???s 

Back
Pulldowns...5 sets (40lb/12x2, 50/10, 55/8, 50/10)
Seated Row...5 sets(40/12x2, 50/10, 60/6, 50/10)
Dumbell Row...4 sets(25x12, 30x12, 35x10, 40x8)
Deadlifts....4 sets(65x12x4)
Did not do Bi's- deadlifts wore me out and I got to gym too late...
Cardio:
45 min cardio--I mean, um 20 min of cardio-running 6.0-8.0


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 06/23/02*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Good morning all! Hope your weekends were good- I RELAXED by Cardio:
> 45 min cardio--I mean, um 20 min of cardio-running 6.0-7.0



OK, I'll bite, which was it? 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: 06/23/02*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> OK, I'll bite, which was it?
> ...


  
No I really did only 22 min on treadmill. 2 min w/up and ran 2.30 miles in 20 min Speeds 6.0-8.0 

See- I follow ALL instructions!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

I guess I am not the only night owl.  I'm an insomniac so I have an excuse, whats yours?  LOL


----------



## Leslie (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Mochy- My excuse is I am obsessed with updating my meals and workouts! I just got back from the gym. Late night....
Not me I can sleep anywhere-anytime- but my BF functions on 4hr of sleep..so I try and keep up.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2002)

Glad to see your calories are going up.
Girl when i was putting on size last October, my calories were up to 2200. Don't fret about calories, they are only energy.
Good to see your on track and dedicated.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Girl..your doing soooo awesome!!

JUST WANTED TO SAY HI!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Glad to see your calories are going up.
> Girl when i was putting on size last October, my calories were up to 2200. Don't fret about calories, they are only energy.
> Good to see your on track and dedicated.


Hey JBo- its real nice to see you in here! The high cals are making me a little weary- but I look leaner or something -just over the past few days! I swear aven my BF noticed.....
As for dedication- I brought a can of tuna to a restuarant cause I knew the sald bar didn't have any protein  There I was opening my can of tuna at the table! My friends were a little annoyed and embarassed- but I don't care!!  I am staying on track!!!!Whatever it takes. 
So have you stuffed your face yet- or are you being good????
come on, be honest 



Hey Princess! Thanks girl- I am tryin!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

I know your trying sweets..and doing a Damn good job of it!
I'm sooo proud of u for bringing your own protein to a restraunt~ Thats cool!
And I bet you feel good that you can already see a difference..now that alone will keep u Inspired! I know it helps me! GOOD JOB!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

oh ya..spill it J'Bo.. are ya cheatin??


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh ya..spill it J'Bo.. are ya cheatin??



Guess she's been too busy stuffing her face to come back in here
     ah- I only kiddin!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: 06/25/02 meals*

06/25/02
7:30am
Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)

10:30am
1 med coffee w/ half&half(1Tbsp)
½ c oatmeal w/ water
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk inc
1 Tbsp Natural PB

1:30pm
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic Vinagrette
1 Tsp Flax
Broccoli

4:30pm
1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic Vinagarette
1 Tbsp PB
Brocolli

7:30pm 
8 oz 93% lean Chopmeat
1 slice FF cheese
1/4 c Brown Rice
  **preworkout

11:00pm
Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)
   **Postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)=  1940cals  (87g F, 57g C, 217g P)
               IS IT ME OR DO THE CALS KEEP GOING UP??

Tonights gym workout will be: Chest and Tri???s

Chest:
Flat bench 4 sets pathetic weight...
Incline       4 sets pathetic weight...
Pec Deck   3 sets 

Triceps
Dips     4 sets
French something(exer w/ bar behind neck) 3 sets
 With No cardio tonight???..

BTW- I added greens just for TeamDPW8


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

*06/26/02 meals*

06/26/02
9:00am  (late morning start)
Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)

12:00pm
½ c oatmeal w/ water
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk inc
1 Tbsp Natural PB

3:15pm
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic Vinagrette
1 Tsp Flax
Broccoli

6:15pm
Protein Pancakes
  (1/2 c oats, ½ cottage, 4 egg whites/2 yolks, 1 tbsp Soy Pro flour, 1 Tbsp Splenda and topped w/ SF syrup) YUM
½ Tbsp PB                Total(35c/45p/15f) sound good???
      **preworkout 

GYM 10-11pm ( I took a nap...)

11:30pm
Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)
   **Postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)=  1795 cals  (75gF, 81g C, 191g P)
Tonights gym workout will be: Legs
Only 5 meals- should I add a can of tuna w/ mayo before bed at 1230am??????? That would bring over 2000 cals though?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

Damn rights i am cheating.
Its the long weekend coming up and i am planning on fully enjoying it. Next week i am back on track though, ok with a mini cheat a day. I have 8 months or so til my next show.

Leslie, 
Girl with that attitude you are going to go far. Bringing a can of tuna out with you shows how dedicated you are. Your friends are just jealous at  how strong and determined you are becoming. You are looking leaner and probably feeling better because your eating so frequently and eating more calories to train that metabolism to kick it into high gear. Sounds like its working, just think if how many changes you will see if you continue the way you are going now.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

Thanks JBO! You always make me see the light at the end of the tunnel BTW- you look stunning!

I am PISSED! Someone at work ate all my NATTY PB- Didn't think people actually ate that stuff! Grrrr  

Its a good thing I keep an emergency stash of reg ole PB in my desk   Guess I will have to make do


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh my gosh!! U keep a lot of pb at work!! Theres no way I could do that.. if I have anything in my drawer~~ I eat it!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey Princess!
Its hard to stop eatting ti alright!- but I usually start chewing gum right after I eat- so the tempting taste doesn't sit in my mouth! Plus I throw away my plastic spoon- so unless I wanna use my fingers..I am not having any!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

hmmm? those are some good ideas! I just keep mine at home, behind other stuff in the pantry..so I don't see it right when I open the door!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: 06/26/02 meals*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 06/26/02
> 9:00am  (late morning start)
> Protein shake
> ...




Leslie, 5 meals would be fine!   If it's close to 1 or 1:30 AM...then the tuna would be OK, butt optional! 

Both you and Mochy should check your dressing...my Newman's is Ceasars at 8 grams of Fat per Tbls, if yours has less, you are OK, otherwise skip the flax!!  


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

DP and mochy- I use Balsamic Vingarette and it has 9g F for 2 Tbsps....So I guess I am ok--Mochy-how bout you?

DP-
I guess I will just see how late I am up tonight! 
BTW- all this eatting has got my appetite soaring-yet I am down to 152lbs and looking a little leaner. Go figure!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2002)

Sorry for intruding Leslie

DP my dressing is the Newman's Olive Oil & Vinegar
2 T = 16 G Fat
Is this the wrong kind?


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

Intrude? Like I said you r questions and comments in here are welcomed!! Besides I get some info aout of it too 
I think your dressing is ok as long as you're not having any other fat that meal. Have you tried the basalmic-it rocks!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2002)

Haven't tried the balsamic.  I just use 5 tsp. with my shrimp & salad because the 4 oz. shrimp have 3 grams of fat.  I remember reading the label on the balsamic and I think it has more carbs than the Olive Oil one.  Heres mine, whats your say!

Nutrition Facts  

Amount Per 2 tablespoon  
Calories 150
Calories from Fat 144  

Total Fat 16g  25%  
Saturated Fat 2.5g  13%  
Sodium 150mg  6%  
Total Carbohydrate 1g  0%  
Alcohol 1g


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

Its funny cause I actually have the bottle on my desk!
Nutrition Facts 

Amount Per 2 tablespoon 
Calories 90
Calories from Fat 80

Total Fat   9g 14% 
Saturated Fat  1g 5% 
Sodium 350mg  15% 
Total Carbohydrate 3g 1% 
Alcohol 0g
Sugar  1 g

Well it looks like mine has less fat/cals but more salt and 1 gram of sugar but I think "alcohol" is also "sugar.

I use the full two tbsp cause I eat it with brocolli, and use the dresing on that too.
So I guess we are both alright?
DP? Mochy?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2002)

I just copied and pasted mine from Fitday so thats why is says Alcohol instead of sugar.  I did notice that mine is only 1 carb though and yours is 3.  I'm sure that doesn't make a big difference though.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

Well we aren't in a comp next week or anything so I don't think the 2 carbs matter....for now...I hope I am allowed 5 carbs at the meal I eat it at- tuna has 0 carbs- and no one around here counts brocolli carbs-so I am good


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 26, 2002)

If you are to be getting 15 g of fat in each meal...then mochy's will be fine assuming she's not getting fat from another source..such as chicken.....now Leslie, @ 9 grams would have to make sure she's getting an additional 6 grams of fat in that meal from another source 

The carb count on both is fine.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> DP and mochy- I use Balsamic Vingarette and it has 9g F for 2 Tbsps....So I guess I am ok--Mochy-how bout you?
> 
> DP-
> ...


]

Of course your appetite is soaring and your losing w8, your metabolism is reving up. Isnt team DPw8 instructing you? Cause they are sure to get you to where you want to go.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

hey J'BO!  The team is on my side 

We are gonna get down to the nitty gritty when I return from Las Vegas 07/06/02 then prepare for the possible Figure show in Nov...Vacation couldn't have happened at a better time. I don't plan on over indulging-but it's a good chance to get it "out of my system"....

How are things with you? You haven't posted what you have ate  and I looked at ALL your pics- You are so pretty! Your boyfriend is a lucky guy! Where did you put your trophy? I would put mine in my Peanut butter cabinet- so I'd see it everytime...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2002)

I put my trophey on my dresser (replaced it with my 3rd place one from April). There is no way i would ever post what i am eating right now, you would probably upchuck. 

BTW stop saying that you will probably do the Nov. show. Make a comittment and stick to it, its the only way to do it girl. Have fun in Vegas then get right back into hard core training when you get back. I expect to see a pic of you holding your trophey in Nov. 

Is Danilee here?
Cause i cant find her journal anymore. You better keep on posting girl.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 26, 2002)

*06/26/02*

06/26/02 meals 
06/26/02
9:00am (late morning start)
Protein shake
(4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)

12:00pm
½ c oatmeal w/ water
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk inc
1 Tbsp Natural PB

3:15pm
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic Vinagrette
1 Tsp Flax
Broccoli

6:15pm
Protein Pancakes
(1/2 c oats, ½ cottage, 4 egg whites/2 yolks, 1 tbsp Soy Pro flour, 1 Tbsp Splenda and topped w/ SF syrup) YUM
½ Tbsp PB Total(35c/45p/15f) sound good???
**preworkout 

GYM 10-11pm ( I took a nap...)

11:30pm
Protein shake
(4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)
**Postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)= 1795 cals (75gF, 81g C, 191g P)
Tonights gym workout will be: Legs

I fell asleep before the gym- and woke up in just enough time to do legs...OOPS!

Leg:
Squats....5 sets 
SiffLegDeadlifts...3 sets
Leg Curl...5sets
Leg Ext....5 sets
Standing Calves...5 sets
Seated calves...5 sets

Doesn't sound like much- but I was SWEATING- the gym was so muggy


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Why oh why am I so fuqing hungry today????? 25 min til my tuna! Never thought I'd be so eager to eat tuna!  *stoamch growls*


----------



## craig777 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey gorgeous, how are the legs today.  

You can come workout with me and my new trainer. Take a look at her in my journal.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

UM NO WAY !!!! I saw her yesterday- I thought I commented- but I guess not  Legs AND Ass are very sore already- chest still hurts from the other day...I am dying over here!! Ah it's not that bad 

BTW she must chg a fortune!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

*06/27/02 meals*

06/27/02
7:30am 
Protein shake
 (4 strawberries, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream, 35g protein pwdr)

10:30 am
½ c oatmeal w/ water
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk inc
1 Tbsp Natural PB

1:30 pm
1 can Tuna
2  TSP Newmans Balsamic Vinagrette (Used only 2 tsp-had to get the PB in!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Tsp Flax
1 Tbsp PB 
Broccoli

4:00 pm
8 oz 93% lean beef
Brocolli
     This was rather gross and dry- no FF cheese available..

7:00 pm
6 Egg whites
6 oz yam (weighed in store w/ skin) Despite recent thread- still unsure of carb count
 1 Tbsp PB ( I just love this stuff!)
   **Preworkout

11:00 pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (same as meal 1)
 **postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)=  2108 cals  (87gF, 88g C, 233g P) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tonight will be SHOULDER/BICEP and cardio (22 min) 

My metabolism must be revved up TODAY cause I am HUNGRY....Haven't slipped yet...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: 06/27/02 meals*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> ....Haven't slipped yet...



You say that like you expect to!   

Yes, hungry is a good sign!   

And go ahead and use a little butter, dressing, or oil spray on your brocoli, it won't hurt!   


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

I will not slip DP!! But I feel so hungry I am scared I might!
Butter, dressing!? YIPPEE!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2002)

Believe me when you are craving everything under the sun just chew some s/f gum (sorry DP). If you cheat it never tastes as good as you think it will.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

"chew SF gum"?!
 I LOVE YOU!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2002)

DP will kill me for saying that.
But i found that unless you want to chew the sides of your mouth apart, chew gum.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> "chew SF gum"?!
> I LOVE YOU!





You're gonna listen to the "Donut Queen?"  


w8 a minute here! 

Let's w8 for w8's report upon her cessation! 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ the donut queen 

Ggggrrrrrr....oh alright already...I'll freaking find the research!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

Hint:

said Scholey in a Reuters interview. He also said there was a possibility that chewing gum induced a surge of insulin due to the mouth watering in anticipation of a meal 

 (You'll like the rest of this study) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

You're a smart man ...when i get back I'll post it!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 28, 2002)

TOO BUSY TODAY TO EVEN BREATHE nevermind post my meals I am in a frenzy with work and trying to get da plane to Las Vegas!!! I will be back 07/06/02 and will resume postings!! Hope everyone has a good fourth of July!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 28, 2002)

BYE LESLIE 


Have a wonderful time! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jul 7, 2002)

*I am back!*

GRRRRR! I just lost my orginal post!!!!


Hi all! 

I had a blast in LV! Lost all my money- but I did win $600 bucks the first night! I slept, ate, played, danced, WALKED, went to the canyon, lost money, and relaxed!  The trip ended with a bit of drama though...We missed our 2:30pm flight home...AFTER returning the rental car...Had to get anohter flight 9 hours later at 11:50pm- and then almost missed that one too by SECONDS because us dummies couldn't find our car in MGM for 40 minutes!!!!!! No- unfortunately we weren't drunk -just stupid...   So we arrived home at 930 am. I am tired!!!!

Eatting didn't go too well. I n the begining all was good- but then the hours caught up to me and my days meals ended up being:
3:00Pm   WAKE UP  ate oatmeal w/ eggwhites/PB
9:30PM   Lg buffet meal(consisted of fish and salads w/ no REAL
               BAD things- but dessert was not missed 
4:30AM  Return home- 1 BIG bowl cereal 
6:00 AM Sleep
THERE IS NO EXCUSE- I FUQED UP!!!

Terribly!.... 2-3 big meals! BUT everything is out of my system. I can't wait to eat clean agian! I miss my tuna !  I did NOT have any alcohol though 

On a good note- I lied to Gold's and told them I just moved to LV and wanted a week trial  I hit all parts in 3 wkouts but did no cardio cause I walked my ass off!ANDthe gym was disgustingly HOT!

Tommorow starts my 4 month program to somehow transform me into a figure contestant! Cross your fingers!
Glad to be back! Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2002)

4 monthes is plenty of time to transform you into a pro bod. I dont know how you could improve that much though, your too hot already. Rest and then we want some pics.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Where the heck is Les?
> When is she coming back?
> I need to know details people.
> We miss her.



JBO you are a SWEETIE! 



HEY MOCHY! You were right about Studio 54! I need to SLEEP! I don't even think my above post made any sense 

See  you guys tommorow


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 7, 2002)

> THERE IS NO EXCUSE- I FUQED UP!!!



 A person is allowed to take a freaking vacation girl! Don't worry about it...we were banking on you fuqing up when we made your meal plan


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 7, 2002)

Your not suppose to tell her that! LMAO! 

(butt it's true) 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 7, 2002)

Hell...when you're on vacation...you eat dessert!!!! 

Where'd ya stay Leslie?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> JBO you are a SWEETIE!
> ...



OOHH GIRL!  I wish I was there with ya.  I love that place.  I'm sure you had some fun there.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Leslie!!! Sounds like you had a lot of fun in vegas!!! I LOVE Vegas too!!! Its soo cool!!!   And like W8 said...girl you were on vacation..don't freak about your food!!  ~ I think I would have done even worse!! Anyway just wanted to say hi, glad your back and safe!! Now rest up! 
~~ And JBO Is sooo right.. you won't have any trouble with getting your body the way you want for that figure comp. You already look great! Don't beat yourself up sweetie!!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

welcome back Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi guys!!  I am trying to recoup still! I am up to my ears in work today! I haven't logged in until now-almost time to go home. I didn't even take a lunch..But I did eat my meals


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hell...when you're on vacation...you eat dessert!!!!
> 
> Where'd ya stay Leslie?


  

I actually stayed at my Uncles house(brand new ) He is never home since he travels all year long. Just a 5 min car ride from the strip! I just love the homes out there- but I don't know if I could take the heat and desert ALL year long.

I have a few ?'s about the program- I will PM you


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

HI LESLIE!  I missed you!  Hope you had fun out in Sin City.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Princess and NT! Hope your vacation was good too! I didn't do the alcohol- but it sounds like you made up for me!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome back Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> HI LESLIE!  I missed you!  Hope you had fun out in Sin City.


I missed you guys too. Its weird but I love this place LV was AWESOME! Studio 54 was cool- I went to HUSH too- that was cool too. There were alot of cool people there! I just spent too much time trying to win BACK my moolah!  How's things with you MOchy. I haven't had time to really read your diary- but I did peek and it looks like you are going strong! I will send ya a pm later!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY GIRL!! I bet you are busy being gone that long!! I Am swamped too!
Thats cool you got to stay at your Uncles house!! Lucky! I didn't go to any of those clubs when I was there.. just gambled and toured the town.. but next time I want to try them out!
OH~~ I am very impressed that you didn't drink while there!! Are u 21? WOW.. YES I did DRINK enough for you!! 
GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GOALS~ You will do great!
chat w/ ya later hon!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

2 shakes of 6 meals is good. The coffee and sweetner is okay, lol.

Don't tell DP, but when I went to Vegas I had a pina colada in my hand by 11:30 am every morning, and I didn't stop drinking them till I went to bed


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey Princess and NT! Hope your vacation was good too! I didn't do the alcohol- but it sounds like you made up for me!




thanks ... my vacation was awesome ... and no tan lines!  he he!  We're thinking bookng for next already.  It was a great group that we went with ...

hhmmm, looks like you're gearing up for some serious body sculpting - I wish you nothing but the best.  You seem like the type that when they decide on doing something, it gets done.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 2 shakes of 6 meals is good. The coffee and sweetner is okay, lol.
> 
> Don't tell DP, but when I went to Vegas I had a pina colada in my hand by 11:30 am every morning, and I didn't stop drinking them till I went to bed



You just like the words "Pina"....and 'in your hand' 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

LMAO!!! DP you can turn ANYTHING pornal!!!

Princess- Of course I am over 21- I will be 24 in Aug 

NT- sounds like you had a wild time- no tan lines eh?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> I missed you guys too. Its weird but I love this place LV was AWESOME! Studio 54 was cool- I went to HUSH too- that was cool too. There were alot of cool people there! I just spent too much time trying to win BACK my moolah!  How's things with you MOchy. I haven't had time to really read your diary- but I did peek and it looks like you are going strong! I will send ya a pm later!



Hey Les, things are going good.  I had a little bit of alcohol this past weekend but I don't think I did too much damage.  Been sticking to the diet and workouts religiously.  So far so good.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> You just like the words "Pina"....and 'in your hand'
> ...



ROTF!!!! That was a good one


----------



## Leslie (Jul 8, 2002)

FOUR MONTHS TO FIGURE 
STATS:

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 155lbs (bloated I hope!)
Goals: To get out of my COMFORT ZONE!
Suceed in DPW8's program to achieve a
"FIGURE"physique by November 9th. 

Gradual tweaks will be necessary........Therefore I will continue coffee and sweet n low .....OK only if I get the OK from DPW8


Meal 1

1/2 c oats
1 packet sweet n low
6 egg whites w/ 1 yolk
1 tbsp PB
1 Tbsp hal&half w/ coffee

Meal 2

1/2 c sweet potato*yum*
1 chicken breast w/ onions
1 Tbsp PB

Meal 3

1 can Tuna
1 tsp Flax
1.5 Tbsp Newmans Vinegar
1 cup Broccolli

Meal 4

1/2 cup oats
1 chicken breast w/ onions
1 Tbsp PB

Meal 5

Protein shake
(4 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp cream)

Meal 6

Protein shake
(4 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp cream)

TOTALS:  2078 cals 77gF 98g C 227g P

WORKOUT:
Chest/Calves

Flat bench(oops didn't realize it said Smith! Any diff??)
 4 sets 10/45lbs, 8/55lbs, 5/65lbs, 3/65lbs

  Supersets
DB Press incline
 3 sets 8/15lbs
DB Flyes incline
 3 sets 8/15lbs

CG Bench
 3 sets 10/45lbsx2, 8/55lbs
DB Pullovers*OUCH*
 3 sets 10/10lbs

Parallel Bar dips
 2 sets 10 reps of 52lbs assistancex2

Standing Calves
 3 sets 20/100lbs, 15/120lbs, 12/140lbs

Seated Calves
 3 sets 12/70lbsx2, 10/95lbs

Toe Press
 3 sets 12/90lbs, 12/160lbs, 15/210lbs....what's going on here?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome back Leslie! Your diary is definitely an inspiration. Do you plan your meals or does someone give you an outline? I sort of get the meal idea, but I am still so new at this...I NEED HELP!

I will keep following your diary - it is helping me tremendously. I think I should think about posting one myself. The thought of that is almost scarey. 

Good luck and as everyone has said...you look great.


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2002)

Welcome back Les


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> Welcome back Leslie! Your diary is definitely an inspiration. Do you plan your meals or does someone give you an outline? I sort of get the meal idea, but I am still so new at this...I NEED HELP!
> 
> I will keep following your diary - it is helping me tremendously. I think I should think about posting one myself. The thought of that is almost scarey.
> ...



Thanks "newly buff"! When I first joined the forum it took me a while to start  my own diary too. I was apprehensive too . I thought I would look silly and/or no one would care to read/help me. But its the exact opposite. Everyone here is wonderful AND helpful  You should start yours today! By knowing your stats and diet, we can help you achieve your goals much better! What are your stats, goals, age? I will be watching for you!!

PS I do plan my meals with the guidance of Team DPW8.  I found in the past I was eatting too little cals and doing TOO much cardio and of course getting NO results! Eatting more cals/meals is def reving up my metabolism.....


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Welcome back Les


Thanks KUs!
 Recovered from the watermelons?


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Oh man....I think I`ve been sexually scared for life  

Enjoy your first chat??


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

actually I don't even know how I got there??? Yoo guys are too much!


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

It is pretty cool though isn`t it??


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...



You need to ditch the half & half! Switch to full cream, ditch that p/b, and increase that to two yolks.

1 tbsp cream = 5 g fat
2 yolks = 10 g fat

for a total of 15 for the meal

No half/half or peanut butter here.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

Leslie ... when you say you eat 1/2 cup oats, is that oatmeal?  And if so, are you just adding water?  Are you eating your first meal at home?

I'm trying to gain 20 lbs for next year's Jamaica trip.  I don't have much time in the morning to make the eggs, so I'm having a protein shake and then 3 meals at work during the day.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> You need to ditch the half & half! Switch to full cream, ditch that p/b, and increase that to two yolks.
> ...



Now ya tell me- AFTER I eat the for the second time  

No more half/half anfd PB In the morn for me 
Today I will substitue my "lunch" PB with Flax then 

Thanks W8lifter


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Leslie ... when you say you eat 1/2 cup oats, is that oatmeal?  And if so, are you just adding water?  Are you eating your first meal at home?
> 
> I'm trying to gain 20 lbs for next year's Jamaica trip.  I don't have much time in the morning to make the eggs, so I'm having a protein shake and then 3 meals at work during the day.



Hey NT!
Yes I have 1/2 cup oatmeal with water. It took a while to get used to. I started with 1/2 c milk and 1/2 c water then gradulally went to all water. I love it now-but I NEED the sweet n low!

As for the egg/oatmeal meal. I make the eggs right before bed in put them in da fridge. In the morning I throw the oatmeal in the microwave  while I get ready. (I am NOT a AM person either ) I throw the eggs in there too and throw it in a bowl and eat it in the car on the way to work. Its the only way that works for me. I can barely get up in enough time to get ready never mind cook eggs!  Before this I was having Designer instead- but I think the eggs are better for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 9, 2002)

NT, that is how I do it also. I cook the eggs the night before and put them in the microwave the next morning. Just couldn't stomach cold hard boiled egg whites in the morning any more.  

oh Good morning Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

*07/09/02 meals*

07/09/02
7:30am 
½ c oatmeal w/ water
6 egg whites w/ 1 yolk inc
1 Tbsp Natural PB 

10:30 am
1 Chicken Breast
½ c sweet potato
1 Tsp Flax
1.5 Tbsp Newman oil/vinegar 
Broccoli

1:30 pm
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp Flax
1.5 Tbsp Newman Oil/Vinegar
Brocolli

4:30 pm
1 Chicken Breast
½ c sweet potato
1 Tsp Flax
1.5 Tbsp Newman oil/vinegar 
Broccoli

7:30 pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
** preworkout

11:00pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
 **postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)=  2070cals 83gF 105g C 217g P
               Damn! I can never get 2050 cals with 90 fat??!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 9, 2002)

The fat is easy...15 grams in each meal! Check out NG's journal...she has it down to a science!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2002)

Glad to hear I am not the only person eating eggs in the car on the way to work in the mornings!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

:bounce:  





I just snuck to Safeway supermarket to save time..and I finally found safflower mayo! It was more expensive than reg mayo- also has 11g f for 1 tbsp ...But I am happy to finally try it!....
Oh boy I need to get out more, huh?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2002)

11 G Fat is what mine has too.  Once you add your can of tuna (mine has 3 grams) You have your required fat for that meal.  I love the stuff.  Tastes like regular mayo to me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks Leslie and Craig.  I will try the eggs routine.  I start the morning with a protein shake, but at work I'm fairly flexiable about when and what I eat - so eggs in the morning it is.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

ok I drove home and I was too sore to turn the wheel! I am soooooo SORE  My chest muscles are killing me! Ouch! Thanks DPW8 

BTW I dunno why but I am BLOATED like never before. I actually have a "gut" right now. I haven't been drinking diet coke...any idea why this could be? 

I hope its temporary


----------



## Leslie (Jul 9, 2002)

*workout for 07/09/02*

Workout for 7/9/02 - Back/Abs

2 Sets WG Pronated Chins - 12/106lb assist, 10/94lbs assist
   I know I am a weak Fuk

3 Sets Plate Loaded Row - 35x10, 45x8, 65x6 SS w/ 

3 Sets WG Lat Pull (OOPs! I did pull ups?!) 5/94lb assist, 8/100lbs assist, 8/106lbs assist

4 Sets TBar Row - Bar + 25x10, 25x8, 35x6, 40x6

3 Sets Cable Row - 40x12, 50x10, 60x8

3 Sets Straight Arm Pulldown 12.5x12, 25x12, 25x15 SS w/ 

3 Sets Hypers 10x12, 10x12, 10x12 

3 Sets Reverse Crunch - 25 reps( I am not sure I did the right sit up though...Could you explain the position?????)
3 Sets Crunches - 25 reps

BTW  my chest still HURTS


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> ok I drove home and I was too sore to turn the wheel! I am soooooo SORE  My chest muscles are killing me! Ouch! Thanks DPW8
> 
> BTW I dunno why but I am BLOATED like never before. I actually have a "gut" right now. I haven't been drinking diet coke...any idea why this could be?
> ...



Drink  6 Liters tomorrow!  (Anti-inflammatories will cause water retetion)

Let us know you BW...and how "the gut" is in the morning! 

K?  

Glad your sore....get use to it! 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Thats some crazy ass routine you got there. I hope your man is ready to give you some massages tommorrow. I may try your killer back workout one day....... NOT. Are you all rested up now? Have a good one.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Drink  6 Liters tomorrow!  (Anti-inflammatories will cause water retetion)
> ...



I do drink alot of water daily, though I am not sure how much. How many ounces in 1 liter?

I don't have a scale at home(I use the gyms ) but the gut is still present but I only feel 2 1/2 mos pregnant instead of 6 like yesterday......(No I am NOT pregnant )


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thats some crazy ass routine you got there. I hope your man is ready to give you some massages tommorrow. I may try your killer back workout one day....... NOT. Are you all rested up now? Have a good one.


I know my chest is ACHING and I know my back will be too.  I love it  But I did realize I am a weak fuk! Straight arm push downs and pullovers are NOT my thing! I am rested up as much as possible for during the week(6 1/2 hrs sleep) Wish I could have more. Hope all is well with you.....You and Kuso seem happy  !


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> I do drink alot of water daily, though I am not sure how much. How many ounces in 1 liter?
> ...



About 33!  

With more water...it will get even better......  Like just conceived 


DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: 06/26/02*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 6:15pm
> Protein Pancakes
> (1/2 c oats, ½ cottage, 4 egg whites/2 yolks, 1 tbsp Soy Pro flour, 1 Tbsp Splenda and topped w/ SF syrup) YUM
> ...



Can I steal this from you???  Pleeezzzzz.

Tell me about it. Uncooked oats, right? 
1/2 cottage? cheese?????? 
I have the soy flour...what the heck is splenda and what is SF syrup?

Thanx


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

NB- That recipe is my absolute fave!! It's actually better without the yolks and 6 egg white instead, but W8lifter didn't approve.  

You just throw 1/2 dry oats, and the rest into the blender and cook like reg pancakes. It makes 3 big pancakes. You may wnat to eat 1/2 depending on your cal needs.

Splenda is a form of sugar. Supposedly it is spun in such a way that your body does not recognize it as sugar. You can find it in the baking ailse.  SF syrup-is sugar free syrup. Be careful with this. Make sure you read the labels as some SF syrups will hve 12 or more carbs! You should be able to find one made with Splenda with 5 carbs.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

Super! Thanx...I need meal ideas in the worst sort of way.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

NB ... I'm loving the new AV - whew!!!

Well Leslie ... I have my first try at pre cooked eggs and oatmeal for the second meal of the day thanks to you and Craig.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Splenda is a form of sugar. Supposedly it is spun in such a way that your body does not recognize it as sugar. You can find it in the baking ailse.  SF syrup-is sugar free syrup. Be careful with this. Make sure you read the labels as some SF syrups will hve 12 or more carbs! You should be able to find one made with Splenda with 5 carbs.



Does the recipe NEED splenda? I mean can I try it without or are the ingredients put together for a certain purpose? I prefer french toast and stuff like that without the sugar.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

NB- No you do NOT need the splenda- in fact you are better off w/o it anyways 

NT- See you learn from the best! J/k


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2002)

best looking


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

I noticed aside from the bloating, I am having a hard time eatting all of meal 1-> 1/2 cups oats(measured dry) w/ 1 cup water, 6 egg whites w/ 2 yolks and coffee w/ 1 tbsp heavy cream. 

This makes a HUGE bowl and this is the second morning I could not finish all the oats. Am I doing something wrong here. 

I love to eat-why da hell can't I finish my frigin oatmeal while I am allowed carbs...I will regret this in a few months


----------



## craig777 (Jul 10, 2002)

That is quite a bit to eat, so what I do is take it slowly. I will take probably half an hour to eat all that in the morning. Also if you drink a lot of water with your meal you will get full fast, so eat your meal and then drink your water.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

07/10/02 
Todays meals:

Meal 1

1/2 c oats
6 eggwhites w/ 2 yolks
coffee w/ 1 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 2

Chicken Breast
1/2 c sweet potato
2 Tbsp Newman balsamic Vinegar
Brocolli

Meal 3

1 can Tuna
a little less 1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo 
122 tsp Flax
1 tbsp Newman's (gotta have it!)
Brocolli

Meal 4

awards dinner- choice of ribeye, chicken(fatty style), or Mahi Mahi
any suggestions?

Meal 5 

"Strawberry" Protein Shake

Meal 6 

"Strawberry" Protein Shake

TOTALS: must update later

WORKOUT
No weights today
20 min HIIT on stairmaster.....


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

I just looked up mahi Mahi on the net...It has 85 cals and 7g fat for 7 oz?? That does NOT sound right.

Rib eye has an avg of 30g Fat That's a no go.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2002)

I believe it is also called dolphin or finfish.  No not flipper.  Mahi Mahi is yummy!  Youll like it.  Dolphin is its old name until people flipped out and started thinking it was like Flipper then they changed the name to Mahi Mahi.  Thats what I hear anyway.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Umm Leslie, try to eat your eggs then your oats and then you may not want your coffee. That would be a good thing.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually J'Bo thats what I do. I throw egss on top of oatmeal and eat that in the car. Once I get to work I have the coffee w/ cream to get the rest of my fat.  I was having PB, but W8lifter cracked the whip

 I NEED the coffee since I only get 5 hrs sleep ea week night


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow !
I just realized I will be having no PB today! And I am handling it...for now


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Girl, I just wanted to Say Hi to you and tell you that your doing AWESOME With your diet and exercise!! YEAH!!!  
Have a great day.. I unfortunatly gotta get back to doing work and stop lurking!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: 06/23/02 meals*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Protein Pancakes
> (1/2 c oats, 1/2 c cottage, 3 eggs+1 white with SF syrup)


 

Are you using cottage cheese? If so what kind and if not, what the heck it cottage.

Thanx


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

I am not currently eatting cottage cheese. But for the pancakes you should buy small curd cottage cheese made with 2% milk. You can find it in the diary ailse next to the sour cream. You know what cottage cheese is-it's is milk curds.

W8lifter recommends only "creamed cottage cheese" but I have yet to find that.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

Well its that time of day.....My back is starting to scream its SORENESS! YOWIE.Now the front AND back of me hurts.

I love PAIN


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

YEP~ I luv pain too.. YOU KNOW YOUR DOing something right! 

almost time to go..finally!
have a great night girlie!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 10, 2002)

07/10/02 Meals

Meal 1
7:30 am

1/2 c oatmeal
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolks
1 tbsp heavy cream , 2 sweetnlows w/ coffee

Meal 2
11:00am (it took me 40 min to eat meal 1)

1 chicken breast
1/2 c sweet potato
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic Vinegar
Brocolli

Meal 3
2:15pm

1 can Tuna
1/2 Tsp Flax
1 Tsbp Newman's own (gotta have it)
less than 1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo
Brocolli

Meal 4
6:30pm  (Awards dinner)

Mahi Mahi (size of a post it, 1 " thick w/ oil)
3/4 c Spinach (with oil I presume)
4 spoonfuls of Basamti Rice (choices of entree's limited )

.....Napped from 8:30-10:30  Missed meal 5
Still didn't do HIIT at this time, thank god my complex has a cardio theater .....

20 min on  Stairmaster HIIT?
 ......I used Speed training program and burned 220 cals in 20min. Seems rather low, no?........

Meal 5
11:30pm

"Strawberry" protein shake


TOTALS: 1904 cals+ 82g F 75g C 195g P
  It is probably more since I put the Mahi dinner at 15g C, 40g P, 22g F.....

BTW Lats are hurtin


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

What time is your last meal?
Maybe you should switch meal two, you may be more hungry 4 hours after you get up.
Ask team DPw8 what they think.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> What time is your last meal?
> Maybe you should switch meal two, you may be more hungry 4 hours after you get up.
> Ask team DPw8 what they think.



My last meal is usually a shake at 11-1130PM. (I am in the gym from 915 to 1045 usually. I think I was hungry yesterday because I went longer than 3 hrs and skipped a meal... 

Switch meal two to where? I am only to have carbs at meals 1,2 and 4, so there is not much room for playing around


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Good morning Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Well HELLO my dear! how are things? My back and chest are still sore- I FEEL like I trained wit your lady


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Things are going very well. Had lunch with Albob yesterday for about an hour and a half. Very very nice guy. We have a lot in common.  

Sent my two 14 year old boys to Christian bootcamp yesterday for 32 days. It won't be fun, but it is really good for them. Well at least I think it is good for them, they don't.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh, she is doing legs with me tonight.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Things are going very well. Had lunch with Albob yesterday for about an hour and a half. Very very nice guy. We have a lot in common.
> 
> Sent my two 14 year old boys to Christian bootcamp yesterday for 32 days. It won't be fun, but it is really good for them. Well at least I think it is good for them, they don't.




You and albob have alot in common?.....Maybe we should ever meet for lunch then j/k

Christian bootcamp? Sounds rough! It will be a good kick in da butt for them. Gives them a sense of pride too  They will hate you for t now but later on thank you for it. I hated my mom for some of the things she put me thru- but now I love her for it


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

That is the hope and the plan. Right now they are probably cursing me.  

Albob works in training systems for the Air Force, and I work on training systems for mostly Department of Defense. I have worked with all branches but mainly Air Force. He works very closely with AETC and that is our main customer.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

*07/11/02 Plan*

07/11/02
7:30am 
½ c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 2 yolk (Ran outta eggs) 
1 Tbsp Heavy Cream with 2 sweetlow in Coffee
               ****This was MUCH easier to get in than all the oatmeal

10:30 pm
1 Chicken Breast
1 apple
1 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tbsp PB 

1:30 pm
1 can Tuna
1/2 Tsp Flax
1 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
Less than 1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo
Brocolli

4:30 pm
1 Chicken Breast
½ c sweet potato
1 Tsp Flax
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic 
Broccoli

7:30 pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
** preworkout

11:00pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
 **postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)=  2158cals 93gF 109g C 218g P
  I believe the totals are near PERFECT! 

I will update workout later....


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> What time is your last meal?
> Maybe you should switch meal two, you may be more hungry 4 hours after you get up.
> Ask team DPw8 what they think.



Her meals are fine


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2002)

what do the strawberries being added to shakes help?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

NT, if you go in Diet and Nutrition, w8 posted a thread about foods that will increase the metabolism and strawberries are in the list of good foods.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> what do the strawberries being added to shakes help?



I need about 5 carbs at those meals. the strawberry's minus the fiber are equal to that...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2002)

thanks again Craig, Leslie!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

I know her meals are fine W8, i was just asking when her last meal of the day was because maybe she is still full from that. Just a thought.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Now for my Leg Workout
07/11/02 

S/M Squats 5 sets 15lb/10, 25lb/8, 35lb/6, 25lb/15

BB Lunges 3 sets 20lb/8, 20lb/8, 30lb/8
Could not superset w/ harrop due to spotter unavailable 

Harrop Curl (on Mat) 3 sets of 8

Leg Extentions 4 sets 50lb/18, 50lb/15, 62.5lb/12, drop set of 
87lb/10, 62lb/8, & 37lb/8

Standing Calf 3 sets 120lb then 100lbs/ 10 ea, 140lbs then 
120lb/10 ea SS with

One Leg Press 3 sets 70lb&50lb 8 ea, 50lb&40lb/8 ea x 2

25 Rev Situps because I did the wrong ones the other day....


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 12, 2002)

Leslie- good luck with your latest work with DPw8! Looking forward to seeing your progress in Leslie's "Body by TEAM DPW8" !! We'll keep all our colorful comments outta' there for you


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Leslie- good luck with your latest work with DPw8! Looking forward to seeing your progress in Leslie's "Body by TEAM DPW8" !! We'll keep all our colorful comments outta' there for you


Thanks TGKFour! Actually Body by DPW8 diary is closed. They have set up a separate forum for us clients they only we (myself and the team) have access to. I will continue to post my entries here though becasue I love the suggestions and comments you guys have  So post away!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2002)

good morning Leslie!  How are things today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Leslie!
AM curious:
How do you prepare your eggs? 5 eggs? Do you make an ommelette? 
I'm thining I must not eat enough....
I usually use two egg whites and one whole egg...usually poach them and make a egg and turkey 'McSammich'!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

*07/12/02*

07/12/02
7:30am 
½ c Sweet Potato
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolk 
1 Tbsp Heavy Cream with 2 sweetlow in Coffee

10:30 pm
½ cup 93% lean Chop Meat 
½ c sweet potato
Less than 1 Tbsp Safflower mayo

1:30 pm
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp Flax
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
Brocolli

4:30 pm
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp Flax
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
Brocolli

7:30 pm
Strawberry Protein shake
(5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
** preworkout

10:30pm
1 Chicken Breast
1 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tbsp PB
Brocolli
**postworkout

TOTALS (per Fitday.com)= 2049 Calories 95g F 90g C 205g P

All looks ok I think- except maybe too much Fat in meal two...

Tonights workout will be shoulders I believe...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Leslie!
> AM curious:
> How do you prepare your eggs? 5 eggs? Do you make an ommelette?
> ...




Hey B!

I scramble 6 whites with 2 yolks and eat it plain. I know how boring! Well at this point in my life I am eatting to live, NOT living to eat 
How much turkey are you using? I don't think 2 whites is enough protein. I take in at least 200g per day. You probably should be having at least 250 I would think. What other protein do you consume? If you wanna grow muscles-you need Protein 

Poached huh? Never tried that way...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

actually, it was 3 whites....
I was trying to keep around 200 g. I was going on the 1 g per lb and a little extra.

Two slices of lean turkey goes with the eggs.

I'd have to goback and recount the grams per day.

plain? Not even with ketchup? tobasco?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

Nope, no condiments....PLAIN eggs. Its actually not that bad. 
Before I used yolks, I would have the eggwhites w/ fat free cheese and salsa. YUM!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't use condums either.  

Ketchup has lots of sugar.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

ketchup also has  some godd things about it, besides, the small amount used cannot be THAT bad for you......

Tried Tostitos con queso cheese sauce? Little dab'll do you too!
very much yum.

and tobasco


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2002)

LOL, cheese sauce hey Leslie that was a good one hey? Wouldnt we love to be able to eat that stuff. Man that made my day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

I am here to help where I can....


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> LOL, cheese sauce hey Leslie that was a good one hey? Wouldnt we love to be able to eat that stuff. Man that made my day.


LMAO  Tell me about it! A big hot plate o nachos with cheese sauce......YUM*drool*

Burner I will not allow any more garbage food talk in my diary


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

ok, they aren't as healthy as I thought...but not too bad if you only use a little bit!

If not...stick with teh tobasco!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

...and in my defenseless defense....I can be a little more lenient with my cals....I'm not going to eb competing.....


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Now don't get mad because I can't eat this stuff also, but do you ever think about what you want right after it is over.  

I am torn between eating an entire pizza by myself, or a big bowl of vanilla ice cream with an entire jar of peanut butter on it. That will be my reward for making it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

don't forget that magic shell stuff......
Man, I haven't had that in YEARS!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh I love that stuff, but I haven't had it for quite a while either.  

Hey Burner go take a look at the pic that w8 just posted in the Opinions or Comments area, whatever that is called.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

oh yeah...no junk food....
I meant tofu spread....


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry Suggestion Box "Are other PTs going..."


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

which thread?
Not seeing it.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 12, 2002)

Its in "Suggestion Box" "Are other PTs going..." you will like it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Found it. Thanks...
man, I have a suggestion...but I'd hate to have to answer to mmafiter....


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

07/12/02 workout results 
Shoulders

External Rotations.......2 sets 5lb/12, 8lb/12

Seated DB Press..........4 sets 15lb/12, 20lb/10, 25lb/8, 25lb/6

DB Shrugs....................3 sets 30lbs/12, 35lbs/10, 40lbs/10
superset
Upright Rows...............3 sets Bar plus- 10lb/12, 10lb/10, 20lb/8

Side Lat w/ DB.............3 sets 10lb/8x3

Bent Over Rear............3 sets 10lb/10, 10lb/10, 12lb/14 (
next t ime will increase all weight) 

Front Raises................2 sets 10lb/10, 15lb/10

Single arm Cable Lat...3 sets 10lb/10x2, 10lb/8 (had to rush these gym was closing) 

Skipped situps due to gym closing- will do tommorow after arms and cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey Leslie!
Sounds like you had a great workout!
You musta been whooped after that!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 13, 2002)

*07/13/02*

11:30am 
MEAL 1

1/2 c Brown Rice
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolks
1 TSP PB.....Really!
**pre workout

2:30pm
MEAL 2

"W8lifter's Strawberry Protein SHake"
**Postworkout
I was supposed to have my 2nd serving carb here- but knew I'd be out at dinner so I switched. 
Is that BAD???? 

5:45pm
MEAL 3

Salad w/ oil&vinegar
1 Piece of Baked Flounder...(Restuarant served two big pieces-so I figured 1 was normal serving)  
1 Yam patty (would have had 3 for my carbs but realized there may have been brown sugar in them )

9:00pm
MEAL 4

1 Chicken Breast 
1/2 c Brown Rice
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 tsp Flax

12:00am
MEAL 5

"W8lifter's Strawberry Protein Shake"

2:30am
MEAL 6
Canned Tuna
1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo
1 Tsp Flax
Broccolli

TOTALS_ 1962cals 85g F 82g C 215g P (prob higher do to unknowns of dinner)



WORKOUT
Pressdown???.3 sets 20/10, 40/10, 60/8
Ss w/
Standing Dumbell(oops was supposed to do BB)???..3 sets 15/12, 20/10, 25/4then 20/6
Ss w/
Tri ext(behind neck)??????3 sets 12/10, 10/10, 8/10

Concentration Curls(cable) 3 sets 20/10, 30/10, 30/8
Ss w/
Hammer curls?????????.3 sets 15/12x3

One arm pressdown(handle) 3 sets 10/12, 20/12, 30/10

30 min on treadmill(run) 374 cals burned


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2002)

I see your not eating oatmeal anymore.
Dont like it?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

Funny I just had bowl now 
I usually stay away from it because I find I can never FINISH it! Even today, I left a bit in the bowl.

Don't know why but sweet potatoes go right down...I could eat 1 cup of it- but oatmeal is another story.

I think soon it will be*hey where'd da barfing smilie go?* 
But you couldn't relate because you LOVE oatmeal


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey Leslie!
Happy Sunday!
um...I had oatmeal for breakfast myself...ok, I had te flovored kind. I cannot eat the plain kind. oof.
I did chase it with a protein shake!

Working out today?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2002)

Yes oatmeal is my favorite, RIGHT.
But i have found a new way of eating it that i actually enjoy it.
Its for the off season though. 1/3 cup oatmeal (uncooked) plus 1 tablespoon of s/f jam plus 1/4 cup natural yogurt. 
After your done your contest you should try it.

Looks like your doing awesome Leslie, where are you competiting again?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

JBo- yogurt and oatmeal, yes I read that in your diary. Interesting...My comp is Nov 9th.


07/14/02 
11:00am better than yesterday! 
MEAL 1

1/2 c Oatmeal
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolks
1 cup coffee w/ 2 sweetnlow 1 Tbsp heavy cream

3:00pm
MEAL 2

1 Chicken Breast 
1/2 c Brown Rice
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 tsp Flax

6:30pm 
MEAL 3

"W8lifter's Strawberry Protein SHake"

9:30pm
MEAL 4

4 oz 93% lean chopmeat
1 Tbsp Safflower
1/2 c Sweet POtato
1/2 Red Pepper

12:30am
MEAL 5

"W8lifter's Strawberry Protein Shake"
Totals 1808 cals 80g F 87g C 193g P
  SHIAT! It is real hard to get in 6 frigin meals on Sat and Sun....

WORKOUT

OFF


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2002)

07/15/02

7:15am 
½ c Sweet Potato
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolk  
1 Tbsp Heavy Cream with 2 sweetlow in Coffee

10:15 am
½ c Brown rice
1 Chicken Breast
2 Tbsps Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp Flax
Brocolli

1:15 pm
1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp Safflower
1 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
Brocolli

4:15 pm
½ c Brown rice
1 Chicken Breast
2 Tbsps Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp Flax
Brocolli

7:15 pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
** preworkout

10:300pm
Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 tbsp heavy cream)
**postworkout

5+ Liters of water

TOTALS : 2023 calories  94g F, 83g C, 218g P


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Stranger! How have you been? 
Me? Well I am hanging in there, loving the 3 hr mark when I can eat again


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

I am doing good.  

I keep asking my trainer when I should start cutting and she keeps telling me not yet.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

She was on TV on Saturday. ESPN was showing the World's Strongest Woman contest in Zambia Africa.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

The team does not have me cutting yet either, I think the first 4 weeks will be semi bulk(if there is such a thing ) and then slowly cutting down . But I am no expert. I am finding my appetite is raoaring. I literally feel my insides tell me it is almost 3 hours. Kinda like when you have to get up for something important, and you wake up before the alarm...FREAKY.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just get nervous that I won't be able to cut enough if I keep waiting, but I will trust Jill. 

Did Team DPw8 have you take starting pics, if so you should post them so that we can all take a look.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

I have given Team DPW8 pics just prior to starting. I am doing my BF once a month and I think that is when I will send THEM pics.....

Dependng on my mood ...will determine whether or not I share with the rest of the forum  How bout you, pics yet?

BTW I would think the woman knows what the heck she is doing!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2002)

No, the last pics I have taken are the ones I started this journal with. I will take some in about two weeks to finish off the Albob Challenge.  

I will share if you do


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

Good morning Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

Morning NT- how is everything today? 
It is only Tues


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

Almost Wednesday here babe 

So how`s things??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2002)

things are great ... can't really say why, but it's sunny out ... work is slow ... 

I think it's having a great family that does it sometimes.  Just because ...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

*07/16/02*

07/16/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 am

½ c Sweet Potato
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolk  
1 Tbsp Heavy Cream with 2 sweetlow in Coffee

MEAL TWO             
10:30 am

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz 93% Lean Meat
Less than 1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo

MEAL THREE
1:30 pm

1 can Tuna
1 Tsp Flax
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
Brocolli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 pm

½ c Brown rice
1 Chicken Breast
2 Tbsps Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp Flax
Brocolli

MEAL FIVE
7:30 pm

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream)
** preworkout

MEAL SIX
10:30pm

Strawberry Protein shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp Heavy Cream)
**postworkout

5+ Liters of water

TOTALS : 	2154 Calories  96g F  120g C 205g P


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: 07/16/02*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 07/16/02
> 
> MEAL ONE
> 7:30 am .....




WOW!!!  Started early today!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL...Well I have to be in work at 8:00 , so I eat in the car....I have kind of mastered eatting and putting on makeup simultaneously while driving


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

"I have kind of mastered eatting and putting on makeup simultaneously while driving"

****just as long as you do not confuse one fr the other!
  

thanks for trhe PM- will get back to you on that.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good morning Leslie.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

HI Leslie!! How are you today?
I was curious..what kind of protein powder do you get? I have to buy a new kind today and I saw that you liked your a lot!
Thanks


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think someone is busy at work today.  

Princess, I buy Pro Complex by Optimum Nutrition. I like it a lot.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

really! Yea, I used that like a year ago and Liked it a lot!! Thanks Craig!!
What flavour do u get?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 17, 2002)

Strawberry right now.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

COOL ~ Thanks!!


----------



## LAM (Jul 17, 2002)

Leslie...here is a good day in my fitday journal.  it was a cheat day hence the bacon double cheeseburger. 

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=LAM@MM.com&Year=2002&Month=6&Day=15


----------



## Leslie (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks Lam- I will pass along the info. Looks like alota beef, chicken and beans----Pretty cool how your carbs are still relatively low Wish I could eat all that!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 17, 2002)

*07/17/02 meals*

07/17/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

½ c Sweet Potato
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolk  
1 Tbsp. Heavy Cream with 2 sweetNlow in Coffee

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

1 Chicken Breast
½ c Sweet Potato
1 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax
17 Peanuts (7g Fat)

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
½ Tbsp. Safflower Mayo
2 Tbsp. Newman Balsamic
Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Oats
1 Chicken Breast
1 Tbsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tbsp. Natty PB


MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Postcardio

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM
Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)

TOTALS : 	2165  Calories 89g F  111g C 226g P

No Weights today- Just 20min HIIT (probably stairs)


cals seem high shouldn't I be at 2050>>>


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm seeing good tweaks here


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

Good morning Leslie!!!  

I would have replied to you in my journal, but I needed to drop in here and catch up anyway. I hope you have a great day. Your journal is l@@king super!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2002)

Leslie dear ... what is the vinegar for?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

*07/17/02 workout*

Heck I forgot to post 07/16/02 so here it is:
07/16/02 weights 
WG Pronated Chins
94/10, 70/4

Plate Loaded Row
45/8, 55/8, 65/8

WG Lat Pull
50/8 x 3

T Bar Row
25/10, 25/8, 40/6 x 2 

Cable Row
40/10, 60/8, 60/7

Straight Arm Pulldown
12.5/15, 25/10, 17.5/15

Hypers
15 x 3

Reverse Crunch & Regular Crunches
25x 3 each

Then on 07/17/02 I did HIIT 20 min on stairmaster...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Leslie dear ... what is the vinegar for?



I use the Balsamic Vinegar (yum!) in my tuna, on my chicken and on my veggies for flavor....oh yea and my fat for the meal too 
I am addicted to that instead of Peanut Butter!!! Strange! Never thought I would be addicted to oil?! LOL

It has 9g F for 2 Tbsp with 3 carbs(1 g of sugar)...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm seeing good tweaks here




 Are you refering to the change up in the food choices each day, or are you planning to take away my coffee  


LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2002)

thanks Leslie!  I might have to invest in some Balsamic vinegar - some days I have a hard time getting the tuna down after eating it for days in a row.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> thanks Leslie!  I might have to invest in some Balsamic vinegar - some days I have a hard time getting the tuna down after eating it for days in a row.



No prob NT! Plain tuna is NASTY. I ould literally barf! (Hope Team Dp doesn't take away my vinegar )  Make sure you get Paul Newmans Balsamic Vinegarette. Mochy uses his "Olive Oil and Vinegar" It is pretty tasty too. (11g F for 2 Tbsp and 2 carbs)

The vinegar can be used on chicken with flax oil(after its cooked of course)
You don't even taste the flax and it gives the chicken much more flavor


----------



## craig777 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am right at this moment having a delicious cup of decaf.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I am right at this moment having a delicious cup of decaf.


LMAO! You should be falling asleep by noon!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> .... I might have to invest in some Balsamic vinegar - some days I have a hard time getting the tuna down after eating it for days in a row.



Good morning NT...it REALLY is yummy. It is Newmans Balsamic Vinegar or Vinegrette...I forget. Too damn early.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

Morning Leslie!

Decaf???? WTF?!?!?
What's the point? Almost as bad as cafene free Mt. Dew.....near beer.....

Belly up to the bar, man!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

*07/18/02 meals*

07/17/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

½ c Oatmeal
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolk  
1 Tbsp. Heavy Cream with 2 sweetNlow in Coffee

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz 93% Lean Chop meat
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
½ Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
2 Tbsp. Newman Balsamic
Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Sweet Potato
1 Can Tuna
2 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tbsp. Natty PB


MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Postcardio

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
 **postworkout

TOTALS : 	2272 Calories  96g F  111g C 228g P

If I remeebr correctly I am to have only 2050 cals, I think I may be going overboard


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Leslie .. what kind of protein powder do you use??


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

oops I forgot to answer that one  
Right now I am using Designer Strawberry. I only use it in my shakes so I don't know how good it tastes with water or milk. But its YUMMY!!

What kind are you using now?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 07/18/02 meals*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 07/17/02
> 
> 
> ...



210 g protein (840 kcals), 
100 g carb (400 kcals), 
90 g fat (810 kcals) 
Total calories = 2050

You've got too much fat and protein...and carbs! The little things add up girl. Maybe break your macros down for each meals so we can see where you're going overboard?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks Leslie! I am using the 0 carb Isopure powder..and only mix it w/ water or water & strawberries most of the time~ 
Sooo today at lunch I am going to get a new kind. I want one I can drink EVERY day And love it!! 
I might try yours..they have it at my nutrition place, and you said its yummy too! Cool! Thank ya girl!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: 07/18/02 meals*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 210 g protein (840 kcals),
> ...



OKAY DONE! I have revised my plan. Eggwhites and Balsamic Vinegar are my enemies!!

07/18/02 meals 


MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

½ c Oatmeal
6 egg whites w/ 2 yolk 
1 Tbsp. Heavy Cream with 2 sweetNlow in Coffee

[/B]Too many egg whites here- should have only had 5[/B] 

MEAL TWO 
10:30 AM

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz 93% Lean Chop meat
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1.5 E gg Whites

Added 1.5 egg whites to up Protein 


MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
2 Tbsp. Newman Balsamic
Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Sweet Potato
1 Can Tuna
1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo
1/2 Tsp. Flax

Replaced Newmans and PB-since it destroyed my carb count 

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Postcardio

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
**postworkout

TOTALS : 2053 Calories 94g F 74g C 214g P


How about that- Better?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Morning Dahling!
How are your legs feeling??


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

Everything hurts, my back still hurts from Tuesday, and my legs are sore but since it was only last night I think tomorrow I am in big trouble. Tell me again why we are doing this.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

*07/19/02 meals*

07/19/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

½ c Oatmeal
4 egg whites w/ 2 yolk  
1 Tbsp. Heavy Cream with 2 sweetNlow in Coffee

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

2/3 c Sweet Potato
4 oz 93% Lean Chop meat
1.5 Egg Whites
½ Tbsp. Safflower Mayo

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
2 Tbsp. Newman Balsamic
Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Brown Rice
1 Chicken Breast
1.5 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax


MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
  ** Postcardio

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

1 Can Tuna
1 Tbsp+ Safflower Mayo
Brocolli
  **postworkout

TOTALS : 	2087 Calories  89g F  99g C 208g P

* I seem to be doing better with the cal counts


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Leslie
Whats 93% Chop Meat?  Just curious.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Regular chop meat has 15-20% fat. The lean has 8g F, 21g P, 0 C for a 4 oz serving. (only 7%fat)   Not bad, eh? 

Do you eat chopmeat?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know what chop meat is.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

LOL, must be an east coast thing. Its ground beef.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2002)

OK I lived on the East Coast all my life until 1 year ago and I never heard it called Chop Meat  LOL.  I eat ground beef all the time.  I love beef.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

LMAO. I swear- even the store has a sign that says chopmeat....LOL Do you buy the lean too? The leanest I have seen is 3% fat! A little dry but not bad. I can't find it anymore though...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2002)

I get 96% Lean Ground Beef.  I love it!  I just add some seasoning before I make it and it keeps it juicy.  I love burgers on the grill!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

hahaha ... I've never heard it called chopped meat as well.    We buy extra lean beef ...


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Leslie,
Just dropping in to say hello and to see how you're doing today...

Joe


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

AWWW!! Come on! LMFAO No wonder Word always corrects me when I type it! IMy mom used to call it that. No one here at work knows "chopmeat" either!! LOL I can't even find it on the internet.
Did my mom make up a word?! Maybe its a 70's thing-you know. Like how living rooms used to be called "parlors".  Maybe ground beef used to be called "chopmeat"


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> Hi Leslie,
> Just dropping in to say hello and to see how you're doing today...
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe. Have you ever heard of the wrod chopmeat??


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Hi Joe. Have you ever heard of the wrod chopmeat??



Sure...when I call my wife to tell her I'm gonna be late because I'm out drinkin'...

It's actually just ground beef, isn't it?

Joe


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

he he ... Leslie ... it must be one of those handdown family terms.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I get 96% Lean Ground Beef.  I love it!  I just add some seasoning before I make it and it keeps it juicy.  I love burgers on the grill!


Yummy... fade makes the best grilled burgers... maybe I can talk him into making some this weekend


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

07/19/02 workout 
Shoulders

External Rotations
10/12 x 2

Seated DB Press
20/12, 25/9, 30/5, 25/8

DB Shrugs
30/15, 40/12, 50/10

Upright Rows (EZCurl)
20/10, 25/10, 30/8

Side Lats w/ DB
8/10, 10/8, 12/5-8/15

Single Arm Cable Lat
10/10, 10/10 x 2

Bent Over Rear Lat
12/10, 15/10, 15/8

Front Raises
12/10, 15/5-12/5

AGAIN gym closed- no time for situps


----------



## Leslie (Jul 20, 2002)

*07/20/02 meals*

1:00 PM (I guess I woke up a little late???)
MEAL 1

2/3 c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 3 yolks


4:00pm
MEAL 2

1 Chicken Breast 
1/2 c Brown Rice
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 tsp Flax

7:00pm 
MEAL 3

"W8lifter's Strawberry Protein SHake"

10:00pm
MEAL 4

1 Chicken Breast  
1/2 c Brown Rice
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 tsp Flax

1:00am
MEAL 5

1 Can Tuna
1 Tbsp Newmans Vinegar
1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo
1 Red Pepper (DID NOT COUNT CARBS?)

:
Totals 1848 Cals 76g F 103g C 180g P

Workout
Arms and 20 min traditional cardio


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

No coffee this AM?
Good for you girl.
Geuss your getting enough online coffeee from Dero.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL- Well if one wakes up at 1PM, I doin't think they should be ALLOWED coffee!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Leslie i neeed to use your thread for a moment.
One more post and i beat Kuso in the stats line up.
LOL.
Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 20, 2002)

No prob JBo!

07/20/02 Wkout
Pressdown
30/10, 50/10, 70/4-50/6

Standing BB Curls
30/10, 40/8, 40/8-30/3

Tri extension
10/12, 10/10, 10/8 ( i suck at these)

Concentration Curls(cable)
30/10, 40/4-30/6, 40/5-30/3-20/2

Standing Hammer Curls
15/12, 25/12, 25/6-20/6

One Arm Pressdown (underhand)
20/12, 30/12, 30/10 *ouch!*

Cardio- 20 minutes on Crosstrainer, 233 cals burned

Bicycle Tucks
3 sets of 50


----------



## Leslie (Jul 21, 2002)

07/21/02 meals 
12:00pm (better than yesterday) 
MEAL 1

2/3 c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 3 yolks


3:00pm
MEAL 2

1 Chicken Breast 
1/2 c Brown Rice
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 tsp Flax

6:00pm 
MEAL 3

1 Can Tuna
1 Tbsp Newmans Vinegar
1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo
1 CUP Red Pepper 


9:00pm
MEAL 4

4 oz Lean Ground Beef
1/2 c Sweet potato
½ Tbsp. Safflower Mayo

12:00am
MEAL 5

"W8lifter's Strawberry Protein SHake"

Totals FITDAY IS DOWN???? 

Workout
NONE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

Leslie....if your getting 5 hours sleep...and getiing up at 12-1 on weekends....

What the heck are you doing "ALL NIGH LONG?"! 
(not too much "cardio" I hope?)



DP


----------



## Leslie (Jul 21, 2002)

LMAO!! No DP, I meant 5 hours of sleep during the week! My "cardio" seems to be more during the week also 
It seems by the time the weekend comes- we both CRASH! LOL We get like 10 hrs of sleep on Sat and Sun!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Shes playing with pears and watermelons all night.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning Leslie!  You look like you are doing really well. How do you feel. Are seeing any changes yet?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

Morning Newly Buff.
So far so good. Changes are in progress. I just did my weekly measurements and lost 1/2" on two places on my hips, 3/4"  on my waist and 1" on my bust ...So I am pretty happy with the results, considering it has only been 2 full weeks!
Now I just have to stick it thru!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Morning Newly Buff.
> So far so good. Changes are in progress. I just did my weekly measurements and lost 1/2" on two places on my hips, 3/4"  on my waist and 1" on my bust ...So I am pretty happy with the results, considering it has only been 2 full weeks!
> Now I just have to stick it thru!!



YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!! 

   

I am losing the fastest at my bustline, too, Leslie. So I know where you are coming from chickie!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

*07/22/02*

07/22/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

2/3 cup Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 2 yolk  
1 Tbsp. Heavy Cream with 2 sweetNlow in Coffee

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice (it sure looked like less though, I hope I measured right)
1 Chicken Breast
2 Tbsp. Balsamic Vinegarette
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 Tsp. Flax
Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Brown Rice
1 Chicken Breast
1 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 cup Red Pepper


MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
  ** Postcardio

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
**postworkout

TOTALS : 	2063 Calories  87g F  105g C 215g P


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow ... that's great progress for 2 weeks!  Any idea of how many inches you'd like to lose before Nov.?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

Hope every one had a good weekend. I slept in!
Also saw Bourne Identity(not too bad-but not great) I actually brought Meal 4 in the theater. (Burger and sweet potatoes- it smelled up the whole theater! LOL Oh, well. You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Wow ... that's great progress for 2 weeks!  Any idea of how many inches you'd like to lose before Nov.?



I would like to get my hips to 35-36 (I think they are like 37 I forget)   My waist is now 24 1/4" , so I dunno how much more I can lose there! And I would like to lose lots on my ass and thighs!! 

As for totals I dunno- but to answer your question- as much as possible....except the boobies of course


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

of course!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

*07/22/02 Workout*

SMith Machine Flat 
40/10, 45/8, 50/4, 30/5, 40/6.....
I was not doing good form w/ heavier weight, went down and brought bar to chest

DB Press Flat Bench
20/8, 25/6, 25/5-15/10 ouch!

Swiss Ball Flyes
12/10, 15/6, 15/10-10/5...Love the ball!

CG Bench
50/6, 50/8, 50/6

DB Pullovers...on the ball!
10/10 x 3 
My back felt much bettter with the ball

Parallel Bar Dips
Asst lb/reps 46/9, 40/6, 34/4

Standing Calves
120/20-100/10 x 2, 120/15-100/10

Seated Calves
100/10, 110/8

Toe Press
230/10, 250/9


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

*7/23/02 Meals*

07/23/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

½ c Oatmeal
4 egg whites w/ 3 yolk  

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
4 oz 93% Lean Ground Beef
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 cup Broccolli

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 cup Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Brown Rice
1 Chicken Breast
1 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 cup Red Pepper


MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
  ** Postcardio

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
**postworkout

TOTALS : 	2002 Calories  90g F  98g C 200g P


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

hey!
don't suppose ya wanna fly all the way out here and cook for me, now do ya?
aw, c'mon!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 23, 2002)

NO way JOse- Now my BF is starting to want to eat every three hours and expects me to cook his chicken!! Do you know how much chicken we are going thru!???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

..so...what's one more mouth to feed?!?!?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> NO way JOse- Now my BF is starting to want to eat every three hours and expects me to cook his chicken!! Do you know how much chicken we are going thru!???



Actually I probably know exactly how much chicken you are going through, and tell your BF that the oven is in the kitchen.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

07/22/02 Workout 
BACK/HIIIT


WG Prognated Chin
(asst lbs) 88/12, 70/6

Plate Loaded Row
55/8, 60/8, 70/6-50/5

WG Lat Pull
50/8, 55/8, 60/4-50/4-40/4

T Bar Row
20/10, 25/8, 35/6, 40/4-10/5

Cable Row
40/12, 50/10, 60/5-40/5

Straight Arm Pulldown
12.5/15, 17.5/15, 25/8-12.5/7

Hypers
15 x 3

HIIT
Bicycle- ONly friggin 179 cals burned


----------



## Leslie (Jul 24, 2002)

07/24/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

2/3 c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 3 yolk  

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
1 Chicken Breast
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegarette
1 Tsp. Flax
Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 cup Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz 93% Lean Ground Beef
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 cup Red Pepper


MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
  ** Preworkout

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
**postworkout

TOTALS :    1998 Calories  89g F  100g C 200g P


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

Morning Craig! How was your "partying"?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Well when I got home my wife wanted to go to Hobby Lobby so we went there for an hour and a half. 

but finally we made it home and I barbequed some chicken breasts and we had some red wine. We were party animals last night. 

Sorry, I am kind of sedate on partying


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

*07/24/02 WKOUT*

Smith Squats
     30/10, 50/8, 90/6, 70/12, 50/15

BB Lunges
     20/10, 30/10, 40/8

Harrop Curl 
     10 x 3 (I can push myself up now!)

Leg Extensions
     75/18, 82.5/12, 87.5/12-75/3-62.5/5-50/5

STanding Calves
     140/10-120/10, 160/10-140/10, 170/10-150/10

One Legged Leg Press
     60/8-50/8, 40/8-30/8

Reverse Crunch
  3 sets of 25

Regular Crunch
  3 sets of 25


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

*07/25/02 Meals*

07/25/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

2/3 c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 3 yolk  

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
1 Chicken Breast
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegarette
1 Tsp. Flax
Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
1.5 Tbsp. Safflower Mayo
1 cup Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
1 Chicken Breast
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegarette
1 Tsp. Flax
Red Pepper

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
  ** Preworkout

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
**postworkout

TOTALS :    2054 Calories  86g F  106g C 214g P


----------



## craig777 (Jul 25, 2002)

Jill won't let me go near the Smith rack.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

I never did it either, but w8lifter/Dp say so. I guess to use different muscle fibers ect......

Besides Jill doesn't use the rack ,she uses cars


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 25, 2002)

Good morning Leslie and Craig.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Morning Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

Morning NB and NT!

Feeling better Nt?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes I am thanks ... 

I'm hoping one more day of rest will have me pretty much back to normal.

How goes things with yourself?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 25, 2002)

Same old shiat, different day


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

he he


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2002)

Morning Leslie!
Whaddya mean, SSDD???
Look outside! THe sun is out, the birds are singing, somebody loves you, life is great! 
Frine dof mine wants me to move to Florida with him and his family. The IT industry is DEAD in Colorado. Might have to take him up on it. He is thinking Panama City, though. Still looking around for an area to look at?


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

Morning Burner....Someone sure is happy today! Florida huh? Sounds nice! The IT industry is definatley bigger in FL, more girls too


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2002)

morning Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

Morning NT!

07/25/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

2/3 c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 3 yolk  

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
1 Chicken Breast
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegarette
1 Tsp. Flax
Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
4 Tsp. Newman???s Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Broccoli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

1/2 c Sweet Potato
4 oz 93% Ground Beef
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
Red Pepper
** Preworkout

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
  ** Postworkout

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp. Balsamic
1 Tbsp. PB
1 cup Brocolli

TOTALS :    1989 Calories  89g F  99g C 198g P


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

Someones been a little devil today. Was it pick on mmafiter day. LMAO


----------



## Leslie (Jul 26, 2002)

He started it! 
Besides, someone had to set him straight


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well...I WUZ in a good mood...then I had to go to a stupid class run by the Air Force. Anybody who has ever been in the military knows how excruciatingly BORING any military class is....
ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz.......

I couldn't get the attention of the cute female Marine in the front of the class...and the girl next to me definately fit into the 'Beauty is only skin deep' catagory. Man, what a biatch!

More girls in Florida, eh? That's it. I'm moving!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi all!
The weekend was well...Went up to NJ to visit some friends(few were out of state) Figures when I am in NJ-they aren'.  I also visited w/ mom and pops-Same old stuff going on with them. My mom is evil though, she made choclate chip cookies AND zucchini Bread (both my faves)  She know I am dieting for the show, anmd I dunno why she ALWAYS tries to throw me off track. Usually, I give in(not that it is hard) but I didn;t this time. I think I may have hurt her feelings. But she should respect and support my goals, right?  Ate out at Jose Tejas and Longhorn-did rather well in that situation, the worst was a little overload on chicken and veggies......Oh wel, could have been MUCH worst.
Got back LATE at 1.15am then had to unpack and Blend my shake. Went to bed with a full tummy for all of 4 hours and now here I am at my desk finally catching a breatehr after 5 hours of turmoil.....WHEW, now I am tired.  Think I will close the door and take a nap at my desk

Don't know why I typed all that...But ITS MY diary, so I guesss I can do whatever I want


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Your right.. Its YOUR diary and you can do whatever u want! Besides we enjoy reading about your life!! 
My mom does that too me to girl.. and You did good by not giving in! My granny & I made choc. chip cookies yesterday..and I did give in!! (with just 2 though) 
I bet you are tired!! Hope you don't get caught sleeping!
Take a nap when u get home!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

MONDAY 07/29/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

2/3 c Sweet Potato
5 egg whites w/ 3 yolk 

MEAL TWO 
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
1 Chicken Breast
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegarette
1 Tsp. Flax
Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp. Safflower Mayo
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red pepper

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

1 apple
1 Chicken Breast
1 Tbsp. PB
4 tsp. Balsamic vinagaret

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Preworkout

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Postworkout

TOTALS : 1933 Calories 88g F 67g C 209g P


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL Princess, Why is it our moms try to make us get fat??? And my BF can eat everything and it doesn't make a big diff....GRRRRR,,,I want cookies!  Well actually I really want a cinnabon, but I will not start that again!
Read you journal and I think its nice you spent time with your granny. I love seing my "Nanny" as I call her...She is a real trip!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 29, 2002)

Because Moms want to nurture their children. 

You can lay your head down on my lap and take a nap.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Guess its a mom thing.. Craig right.. they just want to nurture us!!  
Oh.. I know where your coming from about your BF eating anything and not gaining weight. My hubby eats all the yummy fattening food.. and he NEVER gains a single pound.. buthead! 
My granny is really cool! I always have fun w/ her..even if she don't feel good too!! 
oh man.. a cinabon..that sounds YUM! We gotta start talking about other things other than Food!! Okay I am gonna go eat my grilled chick now! haha


----------



## Leslie (Jul 29, 2002)

LOL, I am on my way to eat my YUMMY tuna....guess its better than nothing


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Lol.. have fun!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> but I didn;t this time.
> 
> But she should respect and support my goals, right?



Awesome!  

...and yes....support from family is always needed!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 30, 2002)

07/30/02 Meals 
07/30/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

2/3 c Sweet Potato
6 egg whites w/ 3 yolk 

MEAL TWO 
10:30 AM

1/2 c Brown Rice 
4 oz 93% Lean Ground Beef
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red pepper

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM

½ c Brown Rice
1 Chicken Breast
4 tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Preworkout

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(5 Strawberries, 35g Protein, 3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)
** Postworkout

TOTALS : 1998 Calories 86g F 105g C 202g P


----------



## Leslie (Jul 30, 2002)

Dear Diary,

Well once again I am dragging my ass. No coffee today though..yet 

he offic eis FREEZING, my tummy is starving today, and I wanna go home and sleep with my doggies.. WAHHH 

Ok , now thats out of my system I feel much better. Don't have much else to say since I am too tired to think. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2002)

I can totally sympathize with you girl!!!  Sometimes I'm so tired I feel sick!!!

Hope you can get some rest tonight


----------



## Leslie (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks Ann...I will definitly try for some zz's before the gym....If my dogs let me!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2002)

I hope your dogs let ya girl.. My pooch never does..I have to sneak in real quiet if I want a nap!!  Good Luck!! (I am thinking of doing the same thing before going to the gym tonight)!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 30, 2002)

You're doing good girl! Hang in there, you're rocking!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 31, 2002)

07/31/02 Meals 

7:30 AM

2 Tbsp. Cream
2 Scoop Designer
5 Strawberries
1/2 c Oats 

11:00 AM

7 oz Chicken
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive Oil/Vinegar
1 c Peppers


3:00 PM

1 1/4 can Tuna
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive Oil/Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Brocolli

7:00 PM
* pre workout

4 oz Lean Ground Beef
4 Eggwhites w. 1 yolk
1 c Peppers

11:00 PM
* post workout

2 Tbsp. Cream
1 Tsp. Flax
44g Protein
5 Strawberries

TOTALS: 1773 Calories 77 F, 50 C, 220 P


----------



## Leslie (Aug 2, 2002)

08/1/02 
11:00 AM (I had off today, thank god I got much needed sleepies)

2 Tbsp. Cream
2 Scoop Designer
4 Strawberries
1/2 c Sweet Potato
*couldn't finish all the shake

2:00 pM

7 oz Chicken
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive Oil/Vinegar
1 c Peppers


5:00 PM

1 1/4 can Tuna
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive Oil/Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Brocolli

8:00 PM
* pre workout

7 oz Chicken
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive Oil/Vinegar
1 c Peppers

11:00 PM
* post workout

1 cup Oats
6 oz Sweet Potato
1/2 banana
1 Tbsp. PB
1 c Peppers

TOTALS: 1981  72F 140C 191P


----------



## Leslie (Aug 4, 2002)

so I skipped a days post...blah


8/03/02
12:30PM
MEAL 1

1 apple
5 Strawberries
44g Protein
2 Tbsp, Cream

3:30PM
MEAL 2

2 Egg whites
2 BOCA vegan burgers (1.5gF, 3 active C, 19g P)
1 Tbsp. Safflower Mayo
1 C Pepper

6:30PM
MEAL 3

1 ¼ can Tuna
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive/Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 C Brocolli

9:30PM
MEAL 4
7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Newmans Olive Oil
1 C Pepper

12:30AM
MEAL 5

4 Strawberries
44g Protein
2 Tbsp, Cream
1 Tsp. Flax Oil


TOTALS:  1733 Cals 76g F, 49g C, 217g P


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2002)

Leslie.....
I bought the Newmans Balsamic.  Your right, that one is yummy too.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 4, 2002)

LOL, I told you! Its funny because now I am using Yours! Newmans Olive Oil and Vinegar!LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 4, 2002)

Caesar's Rules! Kind of salty though! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Caesar's Rules! Kind of salty though!
> 
> 
> DP


I hate when its too salty


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 4, 2002)

Leslie...I think "aug10" should be your new avatar...very nice smile!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> I hate when its too salty



LESLIE!  


DP


----------



## Leslie (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Leslie...I think "aug10" should be your new avatar...very nice smile!




DONE! Although it looks like I only have one eye, LOL


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

*Progress?*

Well I know I have been neglecting this diary for a while. A couple of ya have inquired about my progress ect. So I will update. I have posted some pics. I have lost 6 lbs and will be getting my BF redone in the next day or so. 
The team and I will be concentrating on Widening my shoulders and bringing down my hips for a more proportioned look. But this is where I am at....for now


The Blue bikini is NOW and the Pink was 1 month ago.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice Work Leslie!

Congratulations on your progress, you are looking fantastic.


----------



## Adidas (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi Leslie,

You look great!  Keep up the good work.  

Working on my diet..thanks to your help. Hopefully I'll have pics to post by the end of the day.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

Leslie you are looking great girl!! WOW!! Can definalty tell your working very hard!! Keep it up! 
  ~~ Oh and I love your bikkinis!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 5, 2002)

Leslie has had great progress so far!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Girl, you are looking great!  Awesome!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

I see you've evened out your tan... great shoes too 

Looking awesome, as usual!

BTW, how tall are you???


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks guys! Evened out the tan? No actulayy I just lost it! LOL
I am 5'10 BUtterfly!  Tall enough!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thanks guys! Evened out the tan? No actulayy I just lost it! LOL
> I am 5'10 BUtterfly!  Tall enough!


I'm 5'8... don't you love being tall!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey what's that big trophy for???


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey what's that big trophy for???


I won a show!! LOL yea right!
Actually its a trophy my friend won at a car show. He as a 69 vette.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2002)

Love that year and car


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

7:30AM
MEAL 1

2 BOCA vegan burgers (1.5gF, 3 active C, 19g P)
1 Tbsp. Safflower Mayo
1 C Pepper
½ c Sweet Potato
    * I know not enough P, but I found this meal tides me over better in the AM, I will add eggwhites tommorow.

11:30PM
MEAL 2

1 ¼ can Tuna
1 Tbsp. Newman Olive/Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Pepper

4:00PM
MEAL 3

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Newmans Olive Oil
1 C Pepper

08/05/02
7:30PM
MEAL 4

1 Boca Burger (are these ok? Cause I love em)
5 whites/ 1 yolk
2 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 c Pepper

11:00pM
MEAL 5

2 Strawberries
44g Protein
2 Tbsp, Cream
1 Tsp. Flax Oil


TOTALS:  1748 cals 77g F, 50g C, 213g P


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 5, 2002)

Good for you re: the Boca Burgers. I had a vegan/vegetarian phase and used to eat those all the time. It's the actual vegan variety that you like? Wow!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Good for you re: the Boca Burgers. I had a vegan/vegetarian phase and used to eat those all the time. It's the actual vegan variety that you like? Wow!!



I saw them in Costco and something made me read the stats. Needless to say I was impressed! Yes, I am eatting/enjoying the "vegan" flavor. I have not tried the rest. I top it with a little safflower mayo for my fat, any YUMMY!

I guess you got tired of them?  I guess that will happen to me too


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hiya Leslie!
Great new pic!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey stranger(Burner)
How have ya been? 
Thanks!

BTW Where are your new pics?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey back!
I'm ok. 
...um, as far as the pics go.....my ego will not allow me to take / post any. Sorry. 
Put it this way, from last December, my waist is up an inch..and my friggin arms have actually gone DOWN a whole friggin inch! Very much not happy.
This has been a horrible year for me. Moving, studying, working around injuries, yada yada...
I'm hopefully going back to Mexico this December again, so am really focusing on training smart. My diet could use an over haul. I think I eat ok, but could always be improved!
I'm telling you, I need to find a woman to cook for me!

I like your pics you've psted! Who is the Corvette lover? You or your B/F?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Well guess you should start watching the food network til you get a girlie! LOL
Corvette lover my friend back home in NJ. He has his "pride and joy" 69 vette. Its a blue convertible and he is always buying new things for it. I don't understand it all, but hey that is his thing! He has won things like "best paint", and such. So those are his winning trophies.   I wouldn't mind a corvette though I like the newer ones though even though they are made crappier.

As fo ryour pics, I am sure you ar en't THAT bad! Diet up so we can see ya! I don't look the way I want to but I still posted....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

That's his baby, his hobby. Every Saturday evening at one of the local supermarkets here, they have a car show. Any body witha  nice car is welcome to come by and show off. I took a friend one night to have a look see. She didn't get it. I tried to explain to her some of the reasons why people restore / customize older cars. I even tried the approach with how some people relate a certain year of car with something. I showed her a 1989 black IROC convertable there. I told her that was special to me as that was the car I wish I could have had back then as it was also the year I graduated from high school. Nothing. Didn't get it, called it silly...
whatever.

I had a friend take a picture of me on the Colorado river about a month ago. I got the picture back, and the first thought that came out of my mouth was, Holy shiat, is that me?!?!?
I'll start posting a journal again here next week. Promise. Will even use that horrid picture as my 'starting again' point. Try not to laugh.
As for you not looking how you want to, I can understand you are not what you visualize your end product, but you can walk around any water park / pool / beach and have all the guys IMMEDIATELY stop whatever it is they are doing and just drool like the mindless simians we are when you walk by.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks BUrner! You always make me laugh! LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

that's what I am here for.
If ya can't dazzle them with brillian ce, baffle them w /BS!

Wait a minute...you're laughing already adn I haven't even posted the pic yet. I am SO doomed!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> I saw them in Costco and something made me read the stats. Needless to say I was impressed! Yes, I am eatting/enjoying the "vegan" flavor. I have not tried the rest. I top it with a little safflower mayo for my fat, any YUMMY!
> ...



Thats where I buy 'em too.  I had 4 today!

Nice pics BTW, both the before AND after.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Thats where I buy 'em too.  I had 4 today!
> ...



LOL, I had 3 today! I hope W8/Dp leave me alone with these for a while 

Hey, thanks for the compliment! I have a little "proportion" issue*sticks tongue at DP* but I should make it thru!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

What's wrong with your proportion?  Your boobs are too big for your waist?  Opps...did I say that....


----------



## Leslie (Aug 5, 2002)

Look at you being all pornal tonight! LOL 
My waist is the only thing that  seems to be getting smaller! LOL

No actually, my shoulders=too narrow and hips=too wide.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

hold your tongue, man!
Let's have a second opinion:
Nope, they seem Perrrrfcet to me. THere. It's settled. 
Dr. Burner has spoken.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Look at you being all pornal tonight! LOL



Yeah I know, I don't know what has gotten in to me.  Maybe its the boca burgers?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

If that's what you think, then the shoulders are an easy fix. Widen them up!
ok, I'm gonna cheat and not go lookat your delt routine. What do you do? Ever go heavy on them?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 1 Boca Burger (are these ok? Cause I love em)
> 
> 
> TOTALS:  1748 cals 77g F, 50g C, 213g P



What's the stats and ingredients again?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 6, 2002)

I was going to say something, but I wanted you to enjoy yourself first!


Mostly has to do with the carbs and the poor quality of protein, how about once a day for this week? 


DP


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

Morning Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

First my coffee, then my sweetnlow, then my diet coke, then my gum, then mayo, then my BOCA BURGERS!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


They are made with soy protein I suppose and have 3 active carbs, 8 total carbs for one burger. No sugars or corn syrup, and no hydrogenated oils. I have been having 2 for breakfast with my sweet P. It is yummy  My tummy takes it better than a shake in da morning. 

BUt I do want to be prepared for my show...so how bad is the burger????  

Oh, Morning NT!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Show time?  I'd stay away.  Otherwise enjoy!  What show are you doing?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

AHHH SHIAT! ok Can someone explain WHY? 

TP: I may be doing 1, 2 or zero shows on Oct 15 and/or Nov 9th.

The 9th is NQ, so I am not sure if I will be "up to par" 

Its the new NPC FIGURE division since I cant even do a cartwheel! LOL





> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Show time?  I'd stay away.  Otherwise enjoy!  What show are you doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow ... you might be doing 2 shows, good for you!  What does 'NQ' mean?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

two OR zero NT!  NQ meand National Qualifier. Now you see why I am extrememly hesistant...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

seeing how you look (the before pics) I do not see how you would be hesitant.  I guess it all depends on what you're getting involved in the figure contests for.  If you're looking to one day compete at the top level, then I think goin in any contest you can get in would be great experience.  You can only learn if you don't place.  

OTOH, if you're doing it just to say I've been there done that, maybe going in with hesitation isn't good for you now.  I'm no expert, but seeing your before pics, I'd say you're well on your way to being able to kick it with the top gals.  You seem to be sticking to your diet and working very very hard at it.  With such determination, you will only better yourself.  What's the worse that could happen?  You don't place.  You still learn, meet others and can take what you learned and put it to use in the next competition.  

A little story ... Mrs. NT thought she would go in a bikini contest.  I thought she looked great.  But the winner and runner ups all had boob jobs and were much younger than her.  Did she have fun?  Yep.  Would she do it again?  Sure.  She was doing it for fun so even though she didn't win, getting up in front of others was a big deal for her.  Even before the contest she was thinking about getting hers done.  Should those in other contests fear her if she decides to do it again - absolutely.  She has taken her weight training and dieting to the level most here have taken it to.  So ... the moral is, I'm not sure.   Just think you should do both regardless.  Do it and have fun with it!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Leslie!  Just wanted to drop by! Seems like you're very motivated, very inspiring to others (me!!)! Feeling nervous about the shows is human, don't let that stop you!  I know you can do it! 

Love the new avvy btw! 

NG


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks NikeGirl! YOu sure are sweet! 
I always lurk in your journal and am so jealous you're in Rome!

Btw your avvy is AWESOME! You look real good!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks for tha advice NT. 
I agree 100% I am not entering to win (although it would be  a treat)  I want to gain some exp and see if I like it. It is very motivational for me and seems like it would be alot of fun! Besides, whether I lose or win, I will be in the best shape of my life!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

'I will be in the best shape of my life' - you certainly are ... I mean will be!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2002)

Leslie ... I just saw your updated photos.  I think making your shoulders would be great.  As for making your hips smaller, again, I'm not expert, but that is what makes your figure ....  gggggggggrrrrrr yummy!  Any idea of what you would do to make your hips smaller?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey!
Ditto on what NT said. I've had two friends do comps. My friend Jen, (the one that got put in Oxygen) and another friend from teh gym were both worried like you. jen took first, I believe in her Figure comp, and Steve placed 1st overall in his division. Just keep doing what you are doing, keep your confidence up and you'll do great!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Any idea of what you would do to make your hips smaller?


Do tell... I too am cursed  with the hour glass figure and would love to know how to get these hipe smaller!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Men like wide hips, when will women understand....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

Yeha! Like Jessica Rabbit!
"I'm not bad, I'm just drawn this way!"

We like a some curves! Sticks are NO good!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

I love that Burner!!!  Think I'll grab that one for my sig 

I remember being 12 yrs old and complaining about my hips when my dad spoke up and said the same thing TP!  Thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

I've said it before, I'll say it again.
I am here but to serve.

Man, a couple guys here just brought in pizza...all I've got is a protein shake and a piece of chicken in my near future....
bastards..


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Come on Burner... you can hold out... just a few more hours!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

9 hours?!?!!? 
I just had some chicken and pasta. Boiled the noodles myself!
I am such a catch!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

Poor, poor Burner 

Can't even go into the Adult Pic section for comfort either


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

well hey...thax for rubbing THAT one in too....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2002)

You're not alone... I've only been able to look twice myself


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey guys!
Butterfly when I get the "secret" from W8/DP...I'll let ya know!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm hoping for a goof raise coming up, and possibly refinancing my house, student loans and maybe even my car..if all goes well...I can get on-line at home!
Maybe even afford food once ni a while...


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry to disturb you two but I just saw the pic`s 

Les.....look`n    I`m just pissed no one told me they were here


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

dam, Kuso-
I thought nothing got passed you. You are slipping, my friend!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Kuso baby! Spanks!Where have ya been? Busy in the Adult Area I guess...LOL

Set him straight Burner!


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry bud....working my fucking ass off lately. This is the first time to log on for more than 10min since Sunday I think ( it`s Wednesday here now ) I can`t handle being away for so long....I think I need another pic of Les to make me feel better


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey Kuso baby! Spanks!Where have ya been? Busy in the Adult Area I guess...LOL
> 
> Set him straight Burner!



Cool, we posted at the same time  Oh well.....I guess you know know LOL


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Sorry bud....working my fucking ass off lately. This is the first time to log on for more than 10min since Sunday I think ( it`s Wednesday here now ) I can`t handle being away for so long....I think I need another pic of Les to make me feel better




I missed ya! I haven't been on as much(becuase I got promoted and they are working my ass off to earn my raise!GRRRR) BUT I STILL keep uptodate!  Get your shiat togetha!! LOL
You will have to wait til next month for more pics...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

okie dokie.
Now Mr. Kuso...how the hell can it be as a mod...you have let one of our most beloved and beautiful ladies on this site post pictures and you...you not even notice them. If I were leslie....(hmm..there's an interesting thought...)
If just for an hour....There would be mirrors and cameras involved for when I have to go back to this carcass....
back to subject.
If I were Leslie, I'd be seriously hurt that you didn't even notice her (very stunning) pitures she so graciosly posted for us. You sir are in grave need of making it up to her. How you accomplish this is up to you...but there you have it.

(Hey Les...how was that?)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

yeah, priorities, man!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

LMAO well said Burner!


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> (Hey Les...how was that?)



Fucking brown nose LOL 

Les, congrats on the promotion


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

I only kiss the best cheeks, my friend!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

oh, Thanks. Unfortunatley my new title makes me the LAST point of contact for PISSED off customers whose phones/internet don't work. I have to "escalate" their issues. ( C-Lec co) Needless to say I hear BITCHING all day long!! So its nice to come in here and laugh!


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

Alright Les.....I`ll start a thread in chat to make it up to you


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

uh-oh


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

I suspect there will be much groveling involved?


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

Actually no


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

"Needless to say I hear BITCHING all day long"

***are you good at soothing and disarming them to get their issues resolved?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

Kuso,
you are and ever shall be my hero!
<feel free to insert your own theme music right here>


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Well guys, it is time......for bed!
Good nighT!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

g'night.
See ya in a couple days?
(I'm off wed and thurs)
take care!


----------



## kuso (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL.....Nite Les.....pleasent sex dreams  sex


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2002)

hey!
Just wanna be the first person (on-line) to greet you with a GOOOD MORNING!
May your day be a great one!


----------



## kuso (Aug 7, 2002)

Still choc nosing I see


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll be number 2 .. good morning sweetie!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey guys!
> Butterfly when I get the "secret" from W8/DP...I'll let ya know!


Thanks... I'll owe ya one!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

hhmmm, pressure seems to be on for DPW8 for a solution ...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

Afternoon NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

and how would the lovely Leslie be this fine afternoon?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

I am doin fine! well not really...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

what gives? It's not like you to not have a good day ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah, what's wrong?  Is it the new job?


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes - you are REALLY fine!

What gives?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh alright, I guess everyone could use a good laugh!. 

Right now I am having like 50 carbs per day, despite that, I have not been as "bitchy" as I have been on my past low carb ventures(but we all know I am an angel, right!?)
 Well needless to say I missed my carb up on MON becasue I wasn't thinking straight (no carbs can do that to ya!) So ALL day TUES(pathetically) I was so looking fwd to devouring myself with oats and sweetP after the gym that night. so heres the embarassing scenario:  

Meal time was supposed to be at 11:00Pm

11:00 pm just leaving gym, told BF going to food store and asked "Do we need anything?" Pls keep in mind I was joking of my "carb up" all day....pathetically He says "no"

11:40 pm Just got home from store due to their only being ONE FUQing register open and of course a BLOB has a FULL carriage and DOES NOT bag her own shit! I was FUMING and STARVING.

12:00 AM  Cutting up 6 peppers (for my meals during the week and carb up)

12:05 AM Excited to start my oats in the microwve. I grab the container...and my heart dropped.. It was rather LIGHT. Iwas afraid to look inside. YEP NO FUQING OATMEAL!!! maybe 2 fuqing TBSPS! When I tell you tears rushed to my eyes, I am not lying ! LOL  None fell though, but I was PISSED! 
MY BF has OATS every morning-do you think he'd know when we NEED more?! And to top it off he ate all the PB too..GRRRRRR

12:10 BACK to store that had ANOTHER line full of teenyboppers GRRRRR

12:45 AM Finally eatting my god damn carb up, though now I am not enjoying it as much as I should be

1:30 Finished showering..still pissy and BF had the nerve to "make a move" I don;t think so! 

So here we are at work, not speaking. I know I over reacted last night. Perhaps I was "not so nice" about the oats. I am sorry though. But from now on we have separate containers of OATS! Now I have to think of a way to get my man to love me again! LOL

How stupid to almost cry over oats huh?
I can't believe I wrote all that...but hey, I feel a little better! LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

wow ... you can have some of my oats.  

Do you two work at the same place?

I've done that before ... he he ... and I make sure that I buy flowers to calm the waters.


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

Lesli u r a nut!  Nut!  Crazy, crazy, crazy!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes we work together, workout together, live tother, and sleep together....NT,I think I should buy HIM flowers! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scream'n *_
> Lesli u r a nut!  Nut!  Crazy, crazy, crazy!!!




I know! LOL I didn't cry though. It was a tear rush  from anger! Don't mess with me when I ma starving! LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

note to self and Scream'n ... when visiting Leslie, ensure to bring extra oats. 

I think you should bring him flowers ... better yet, perhaps YOU should make a move tonight!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2002)

Leslie........
I don't know how mean you were but I would have been extremely pissed too.  Going without carbs for 4 days can tell a toll on the mental stability.  I would have been the same way about the sex as well except I would be the one looking for the apology not me giving one (of course it does depend on the level of bitchiness you gave, LOL).  Its not just our job to keep track of things in the household especially when you even asked if there was anything that was needed, and he knows you were carbing up.  JMHO!!


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

I hear that (Oats)!!  Flowers - Nah.  Move, yes.  I'd suggest lying on the bed (Naked, of course) lying on your stomach nonchalantly reading a mag.  Call him in there for small talk and shoot him a smile.  It would kill me - who could be mad?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

Mochy- thnaks girl , We are on the same page! I really wasn't a mean  bitch I just said "I don't fuqing beleive this! I ASKED you if we NEEDED anything! YOu know I eat the oats tonight!' Then he asked shyly well can't you have anything else?" and I said "NO!" with that I grabbed my keys and went to the store. I did slam the door though  No words were exchanged since.

Scream'n : I may have to take that route! It is terrble we use sex as a weapon ect.  But maybe HE should be more sensitive and aware of the household goods....


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> note to self and Scream'n ... when visiting Leslie, ensure to bring extra oats.



LMAO!!! Call me Quaker Girl


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2002)

Then he owes you the apology.  Fuq that, he needs to be kissing your ass now.  Why do all men think its the womens job to take care of household things.  I get up and go to work just like they do. So as far as I'm concerned its 50/50.  Especially where he eats it everyday.

On the bright side, at least you have a 24 hour store.  Here in Michigan they don't know what 24 hour anything means.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 7, 2002)

I agree with Mochy... let him apologize to you for being so damned thoughtless.  You have every right to express how you feel when he screwed up.

That's one thing fade does keep up with in the house... FOOD!!!


----------



## Scream'n (Aug 7, 2002)

No one should wait to hear an apology.  He screwed up.  He knows it.  You yelled at him (you both know that).  You don't owe him sex.  But - It IS more fun.  Act normal, if he's got a problem w/ you - that's his problem.  You can always come to CA!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

HMMM CA? I hear they are offering free seats on Sept 11th....

Mochy/Butterfly: I am glad to know I am not 100% wrong. I have to do everything around the house, if I don't pick it up from the store, we don't have any. Do you know how many times we ran outta toilet paper? LOL Plus I cook my meals AND  ALL his for the week. I am not bitching but I can't do it all! He always says "he works longer hours" so I should do everything else. Whatever. I actually don't mind, but All I want is some consideration! Ok I am done venting, I don't think we will run out of oatmeal or PB ever again! LOL

You guys are the best!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> ... He always says "he works longer hours" so I should do everything else.



Opps ... that's one thing I'd never ever say!  We work our household 50/50.  We both do housework, we both go shopping, we both spend the money.  If we need to make a quick run to the store, we alternate.  We even do the parenting after the big night out partying 50/50.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2002)

Good for you NT!  Thats the way it should be.  Sure there are times that one has to work more that day than the other and those days you tend to pic up the slack for the others absence.  Not everyday though.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

correct ... we are not perfect and don't do it everyday, but on the average, we split up most everything.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Leslie..........Things any better yet with the BF.  Are ya talking yet?  Just making sure your alright.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey Leslie..........Things any better yet with the BF.  Are ya talking yet?  Just making sure your alright.




Oh Mochy, you are too nice! 

Everything is fine. We started to speak to one another before I left work.  Then I did my cardio at my apt gym and when I came home he asked me "if it was alright if he had some chicken, or do I need to eat it" in a cute way.

 We ended up laughing about the whole thing! I guess if you think about it its pretty hilarious we "fought" over oats! But I guess its better than fighting about money or cheating. He promised to try and make sure he either picks up something when we run out, or least let me know about it. We shall see...

So I am back in da swing of things


----------



## Leslie (Aug 7, 2002)

08/07/02 meals 
7:30AM
MEAL 1

½ c Sweet Potato
2 Strawberries
2.5 scoops Designer
2 Tbsp Cream

11:15AM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Newmans Olive Oil
1 C Pepper 

3:30PM
MEAL 3

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Newmans Ceaser OIL (good one DP:thumbJ
1 C Pepper 

8:00PM
MEAL 4

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Newmans Olive Oil
1 C Pepper 

11:00PM
MEAL 5

1 ¼ can Tuna
4 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Pepper

TOTALS: later

3min w/up Plus
I did 26 min in treadmill.....Intervals up to 8.0 276 cals burned, 2.59miles


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

morning Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 8, 2002)

morning NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

Home life seems to back to normal 'ing


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi Leslie, good morning.  I just read your ordeal with the oats and pb.  As if I didn't want to always make sure Mochy had enough PB, I just bought a case of each to make sure we have enough!!

I'd agree with Mochy and NT, we always have tried to be 50/50 with house stuff.  And as for people leaving a tiny bit of anything for someone else to find, UGH... very agravating!

Glad things are going better now!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 8, 2002)

Spanks scarecrow! although I am embarasses about the whole ordeal..it is definitly something we can all laugh about!

And yes NT,  to normality!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 8, 2002)

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

1 Apple
4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
5 Egg whites w. mustard
1 Tbsp. Cream  
¾ c Regular Coffee

MEAL TWO             
11:00 AM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
3:30 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red pepper

MEAL FOUR
7:30 PM

 Strawberry Protein Shake
 (2 Strawberries, 44g Protein, 2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)

MEAL FIVE
11:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (2 Strawberries, 44g Protein, 2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream, 1 Tsp. Flax)


----------



## craig777 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi Leslie, I am back from vacation. 

Saw your pics back in the journal, your legs are looking more muscular, good job. You are doing very very well, I am very impressed. I also had to put my eyes back in their sockets after looking at the pics, gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

HI CRAIG! How was vaca? I missed your morning hellos!!

Thanks for the kind words! I still gotta lalot work ahead of me, but they are making do more cardio...blah!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

more cardio?  How much are you doing now?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2002)

Yuk!  I don't like cardio.  I just put up with it.  I only have to do it once a week for now.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't like cardio ever since I stopped. LOL  Before DPW*, I was doing cardio (running) 4-5x week. 3-4 miles each time and then 8-9miles on Sundays. I dunno what I was thinking....

Last month the duo had me doing ((1) 20min HIIT and 20min traditional cardio.  NOW I have to do (2) 25min HIIT and 
(1) 30min of traditional cardio. I know its not much, but I got used to hitting only the weights. I having a feeling next month I will be seeing even MORE cardio. Oh well, a gals gotta do what a gals gotta do!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2002)

Have you made any decisions on whether you plan to compete this fall?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

FRIDAY 08/?/02 No work today

10:30AM
MEAL 1

1 apple
4 oz Lean ground beef
1 tbsp Safflower mayo
5 eggwhites w. mustard
1 cup Red pepper

1:30PM
MEAL 2

1 ¼ can Tuna 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Newmans Olive Oil
1 C Pepper 

4:30PM
MEAL 3

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 Tbsp Olive Oil
1 C Pepper/Brocolli combo

7:30PM
MEAL 4

4 oz Lean ground beef
1 tbsp Safflower mayo
5 eggwhites w. mustard
1 cup Red pepper

10:30PM
MEAL 5

44g Protein
2 Strawberries
2 Tbsp Cream
1 Tsp. Flax Oil

1:30AM CARB UP

1 cup Oats
6 oz Sweet Potato
½ Banana
1 Tbsp PB
1 Cup red Peppers


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Have you made any decisions on whether you plan to compete this fall?



Well NT, I hope I am. I am training/dieting the best I can for it. If I am "ready" then I will be on that stage! If not, then I will shoot for another compettion at a later date.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey Les!
Damn, alot of things have happened in the past couple days!

Glad things are all okie dokie in the house of Leslie!

Nothing too much happend on my two days off. Had my parents over last night for steak. I'm geting pretty daned good at the bbq..

oh, and you ARE ready for the comp. as said by someone earlier, just at least go for the experience! I'm sure you'll place either way!


----------



## kuso (Aug 9, 2002)

Morning


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

Morningsex Kuso!

Hey Burner- yes my house is betta now! I nvr seem to catch you on! Dinner w/ parents souncds noce. I hardly see my parents


----------



## kuso (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Morning sex Kuso!




Is there something you are trying to tell me?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

My parents crack me up. I was in the military for over five years. Been all over this great planet. Parents not too concerned. Been in violent regions...no prob. I now only live 15 minutes from them...lordy help me if they do not hear from me every couple days...


Well, it's 8pm your time when I get to work...you've got a life...I'm sure you've better things to do late at night than keeping me company while I provide the cyber blanket of security in which you so soundly sleep at night with!
(How deep was that? Need hip waders yet?)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

"Is there something you are trying to tell me?  "
***she likes her men 'down under'?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

Thurs w/o I forgot to post 
Leg Ext
12/50, 75/15, 62.5/18, 37.5/35

Smith Lunges ( I am unclear on the BENCH part, so I did w/o it, Can you pls explain again 
Bar + 10/10, 9/15, 8/15, 7/20

Smith Squats
Bar + 10/25, 8/35, 6/50. 12/25, 20/15

Lying Leg Curl
15/37.5, 12/42.5, 12/50

DB SLDL
10/15, 8/15, 8/20, 6/25 ( I don't see how this "stretch"will do anything, how does this exercise work?)

Standing One Leg & One Leg Press: MISSED *gym closed*


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

Friday W/O 
xternal Rotation
2 sets 5/12

Smith Machine Press
Bar + 12/20, 10/20, 8/25, 6/30

Cable Lat
10/10 x 3

Lean Away DB
10/10 x 3

Cable Front Raise
8/20 x 2

EZ Curl Front raise
8/BAR ONLY x 2

Rear MAchine
10/10, 10/15, 10/20

Smith Shrugs Behind
15/50, 10/60 x 2

Upright Rows
10/20, 10/30, 10/40 *I tried 50lb----no way*

Incline REV 3 sets 12

Flat Crunch 3 sets 20


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

hey, what's a 'lean away'?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

2 1/2 hours to MY CARBUP!!!   

 I hope I have PB.....


 MY plan: Walk my dogs, chat w/ BF, take a shower, have some "boom boom", and finalliy, "CARB UP" while watching "stupid" tv shows with my man on da couch, ready to pass out from feeling so good....yes from da boom boom AND carbs!! LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

...um...the pb for the carb up or for the boom boom?
Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...um...the pb for the carb up or for the boom boom?
> Inquiring minds wanna know!




WOuldn't you like to know! LOL

BTW a lean away is when you hold on to a rail with one hand, placing your feet under your hand, then "leaning out 20% to do llaterals with your free hand. Suppposedly you can't cheat this way.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2002)

Hey!
At first, I thought you were going into detail of some ballet type sex position......

no ma'am....I'd rather not know details of others sex lives...especially when I'm not getting any my own self.....



And for some reason, I just cannot viualize this exercise you are doing. It sounds kinda 'yoga-ish'...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 10, 2002)

Saturday Arm W/O 
Pressdown- cambered
12/20, 10/30, 8/30, 8/35

Standing BB curls
12/20, 10/30, 8/40, 8/40

Lying EZ bar 
12/10/8 with only bar

Preacher Curl
One arm at a time
12/12, 10/12, 8/15

Cable Tri Kickback 

DB curls
3 sets of 10/20
Cardio: 2 min w/up, 2min cool down, 30 min treadmill
Total 375 cals burned


----------



## Leslie (Aug 10, 2002)

08/10/02 meals 
12:15PM
MEAL 1

½ Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
1 tbsp Safflower mayo
5 eggwhites w. mustard
1 cup Red pepper

4:00PM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic 
1 cup Red Pepper 

7:30PM
MEAL 3

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
2 Strawberries

10:30PM
MEAL 4

Flounder (44g P) Will have to measure later
1 Cup Broccolli
4 Tsp. Newmans Olive Oil

1:30PM
MEAL 5

6 oz Chicken (44g???new brand)
2 Tsp Flax Oil
5 Tsp. Newman Cesear 
1 cup Red Pepper 

TOTALS 1732cals 77g F 43g C 216g P


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey good lookin! Happy Saturday!
Looks like you had a good work out! Me too. In fact, I think I shall post my journal again. Sorry, no pix yet. Maybe later in the week.
Y'all going out tonight?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2002)

Sunday meals 
12:15PM
MEAL 1

½ Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
3 oz Flounder
2 Tsp. Safflower mayo

1 cup Red pepper

3:30PM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 cup Red Pepper 

4:30PM
1 med Unsweetend iced Tea* Hey I was SHOPPING

6:30PM
MEAL 3

1 Bowl Cesear (traditional style w/o croutons
Asian Vegatable Stir Fry w/ 6.5 oz Chicken Breast
* I ate at Cheesecake Factory, NO I DID NOT HAVE CHEESECAKE!

9:30PM
MEAL 4

1 ¼ can Tuna
1 Cup Broccolli
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax

12:30AM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
2 Strawberries
* I eliminated 5 grams fat(flax) due to higher fat (I think) in Meal 3


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 11, 2002)

First meal at 12:15, geez! 

DP


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 11, 2002)

up at the 'crack of noon, eh?
guess y'all DID go out lastnight!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 12, 2002)

monday 08/12 
7:30AM
MEAL 1

½ Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1Tbsp cream w/ decaf


11:30PM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken Breast 
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
2 Tbsp Newmans Blalsamic
1 cup Red Pepper 


3:30PM
MEAL 3


1 ¼ can Tuna
1 Cup Broccolli
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax

7:30PM
MEAL 4

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
2 Strawberries


11:00PM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
3 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
2 Strawberries
* I ran outta flax


----------



## Leslie (Aug 13, 2002)

Last night I skipped the gym, I was REALLY TIRED. I listened to my body and slept instead

However, I felt guilty about missing my first extra cardio session so, 
 

Well I did it! I actually got up EARLY and did cardio this AM! My BF couldn't believe it! I felt so guilty about missing last night, I was anxious to run!

Honestly, I feel great. I used to do cardio in the am's, but stopped. I feel more awake and refreshed. My appetite is in overdrive though, so I am HUNGRY!! Good thing today is 6 meals w/ carb up!LOL


----------



## craig777 (Aug 13, 2002)

You're Tired from too much Boom Boom   Tell your BF that you are in training and to give you a break. 

It is kind of dead here lately isn't it. The new division I am working with wants me to give them a status on everything I do all day long.

I work out with Jill tonight, it is back night.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 13, 2002)

Leslie, good for you!!  It sucks getting up in the am huh?  I do my workouts right now at 6:00am every weekday... I have more energy than ever doing it this way, but every so often I look at that snooze button and wish I could just sleep right up until work time!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 13, 2002)

I hear ya Scarecrow!! The snooze button is my BEST FRIEND! LOL

Craig, hiya strangerYes the whole forum has lightened up a bit. which is good because I am so busy at work now, at least I don't miss much!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey honey! Good job on giving your body a break last night!!  And WOW on waking up early to do your cardio! I do that sometimes to when I feel guilty of missing a session! It does give you a ton of energy .. I should do it more! 
Have a great day girl!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 13, 2002)

Good girl!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 13, 2002)

08/13/02 meals 
7:30AM
MEAL 1

½ Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1 c Red Pepper


10:30AM
MEAL 2

1 ¼ can Tuna
1 Cup Broccolli
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax


1:30PM
MEAL 3

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper

5:15PM
MEAL 4

1 ¼ can Tuna
1 Cup Red Pepper
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax

8:15PM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
2 Strawberries

11:15PM CARB UP
1 c Oats
6 oz SP
1 TBSP. PB
1 c Red Pepper
½ Banana

Cardio: already done! 25min HIIT
Tonight will be chest/calves


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2002)

You must have been busy at work as well.  I just now posted my meals too.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey Leslie 

What's a "Lean Away DB"


----------



## Leslie (Aug 13, 2002)

Its a shoulder lateral exercise. You hold a bar or fixture with one hand(on your side), putting your feet directly under that hand. Now "lean away from your feet still holding the bar" and do a side lateral with your free hand. 

Its an exercise DPW8 gave me. Supposedly it stops you from cheating during the lateral movement.

Hope I make sense. Its really simple, although I did get a few odd stares


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

hummm... I guess I need to think about it for awhile to try and get the visual down.

Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 14, 2002)

I don't know why but I am FULL today. Could be from my carb up last night. But this is strange for me, as I love to eat! Wonder whats up. 

Mochy, (or anyone)
Do you feel full the day after your carb up? I have done two already and did not feel like this....


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 08/10/02 meals
> 12:15PM
> MEAL 1
> ...



What's up with the late meals?  Do you just have a later work shift or something?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I don't know why but I am FULL today. Could be from my carb up last night. But this is strange for me, as I love to eat! Wonder whats up.
> 
> Mochy, (or anyone)
> Do you feel full the day after your carb up? I have done two already and did not feel like this....



After I carb up and an not usually hungry the next day and not stuffed either.  I can eat when its time to eat but my tummy's not growling for it and I'm not clawing at the fridge. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Les!
Had a great shoulder workout the other night! You woulda been proud!
As far as cardio went....a friend I work with made a great euro-techno cd for me....gawd I hate him now...I got out 21.5 minutes of elliptical. When I finished...there was a ring of sweat all around me....I know...nasty...and yes I cleaned up after myself. It worked! My squats suffered a little bit today from that I thiink...

As far as  the food went...you don't wanna know...

I'll post in my journal later

***and c'mon, now Craig- You know boom boom is a great workout....that is training! Whole body aerobic and anarobic workout!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> hummm... I guess I need to think about it for awhile to try and get the visual down.



Wish I didn't read the prefatory comments....


----------



## Leslie (Aug 15, 2002)

*08/15/02*

08/15/02

MEAL ONE
7:45 AM

4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3.5 oz Flounder
1Tbsp Heavy Cream w/ ¾ cup reg Coffee (at least I admit when I am guilty! 
1 c Red Pepper

MEAL TWO             
11:30 AM

6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Brocolli

MEAL THREE
3:30 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
2 Tbsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper



 MEAL FOUR
7:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (2 Strawberries, 44g Protein, 2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)

MEAL FIVE
11:00PM

1 ¼ can Tuna
2 Tbsp. Balsamic Vinegar
2 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 08/15/02*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 08/15/02
> 
> MEAL ONE
> ...



Um...you can eat beef and flounder at 7:54 in the morning??  Do you not eat eggs?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: 08/15/02*



> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Um...you can eat beef and flounder at 7:54 in the morning??  Do you not eat eggs?




LOL Yes I can It is easier to eat FLounder/Beef (since already prepared on Sun ) than to make eggs the night before....

Also, breakfast is the only time I have actual carbs. So I like to try and make it a MEAL and enjoy it....despite the fact I have to eat it while I am driving! LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 08/15/02*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 08/15/02
> 
> MEAL ONE
> ...



Good girl...I think the three of us will eventually nix the coffee altogether...eventually  I am getting close...only because of the horrid little sweetners


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2002)

At least I'm down to decaf, most of the time anyway.   

Im still not a happy person in the morning though.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 16, 2002)

MEAL ONE
7:45 AM

4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
5 Egg whites w. mustard
1 Tsp. Safflower Mayo 


MEAL TWO 
11:00 AM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
2 Tbsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red pepper

MEAL THREE
2:00 PM

**OUTBACK (I ran outta meat)
7oz Chicken???there was oil
1 bowl Salad with drop of Oilive Oil and some vinegar
½ c Brocolli/Zucchini ..there was oil


MEAL FOUR
5:15 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper

MEAL FIVE
9:00 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(2 Strawberries, 44g Protein, 2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream, 1 Tsp. Flax)


MEAL SIX
11:30 PM CARB UP

1 c Oats
6 oz Sweet Potato
½ Banana
1 Tbsp Natty PB
1 C Peppers


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 08/10/02 meals
> 12:15PM
> MEAL 1
> ...





> _*Originally posted by butterfly*_
> What's up with the late meals?  Do you just have a later work shift or something?


Either you're ignoring me or you just didn't see this...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 16, 2002)

I am not ignoring ya! I didn't see your post!

The later meals are usuallyon the weekends, since I never get out of bed till at least 11:30am 

I work 8-530pm...The weekdays are much easier meal planning!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2002)

08/16/02 
12:45PM
MEAL 1

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1 c Red Pepper


3:30PM
MEAL 2

1 ¼ can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Red Pepper


6:30PM
MEAL 3

1 ¼ can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Red Pepper

9:30PM
MEAL 4

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper

12:30AM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
1 Tsp Flax
2 Strawberries

OR

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
2 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper


fitday is down


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2002)

AWESOME W/O SATURDAY! 
Pressdown
12/30, 10/40, 8/50, 7/60

Standing BB Curls
12/30, 10/30, 8/40, 8/40...real tough

Lying EZ bar
Bar/12, 5/10, 10/8...much better than only bar last week!

Preacher
Bar Plus....12/10, 10/10, 8/15

Cable Tri kickeback
6/6...3 sets at first pin

DB Curls
10/20, 10/20, 5/25-5/20-5/15....FIRST TIME MORE THAN 2/25!

30 min CARDIO on Crosstrainer...Maintained heart rate 158-163 and burned 412 cals!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## Leslie (Aug 18, 2002)

08/16/02 Meals Sunday

11:45AM
MEAL 1

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1 c Red Pepper


2:30PM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper


6:00PM
MEAL 3

1 ¼ can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Red Pepper

9:00PM
MEAL 4

7 oz Flounder
4 Tsp Newmans Olive Oil
.5 Tsp Flax Oil
1 c Brocolli

12:00AM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
1 Tsp Flax
2 Strawberries


Today is HOT and I did errands ALL afternoon. BLAH. I was so dehydrated, went through 2 bottles of H2O and was stuck in Costco and had to get a Diet Coke since they did not have anymore bottle water left at the snack stand. First one in a long time....I forgot how good it tastes!

Time for a tiny nap, then play with the pups, then eat and MOVIE TIME...Don't know what to rent yet, but I do know my BODY , esp my legs are ACHING!!! LOL I am RELAXING tonight


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

*New Goal*

Ok I have added a new goal: TO GET MORE SLEEP


My schedule is horrendous. Looks something like this:

6:30am Wake up and get ready for work

8:00am
 thru      Work
5:30pm 

6:00pm
 thru   Walk dogs, run errands, cook, chat on phone ect
7:00pm

7:00pm
 thru  Make Protein shake and drink pre workout
7:30pm

7:45pm
 thru  NAP 
8:45pm

9:00pm Leave for gym

9:30pm
 thru         Workout 
11:00pm 

11:30pm Eat meal 5

12:00 Shower

1-1:30 am go to sleep......


As you can see during the week my life is very boring and routien. But I have no probs with that, I just need to get to the gym earlier and to bed earlier!! I cannot go right after work because my meal times don't allow me too. Also I have two puppys (that I barely see ) that I NEED to walk after work, otherwise I will come home to much poo-poo!  Morning workouts are a NO GO! I am NOT a morning person.. Although cardio in the am is appealing....

Today is day one...I will be at the gym by 745pm....


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

08/19/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3 oz Flounder
1 Tsp. Safflower Mayo 
1 C Yellow Pepper

MEAL TWO 
11:00 AM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red pepper

MEAL THREE
2:30 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper

MEAL FOUR
6:30 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
(2 Strawberries, 44g Protein, 2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)

MEAL FIVE
10:30 PM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
2 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red pepper


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

and you can do this schedule all week?  Wow.  I'm in bed by 9:30pm every night.  I couldn't imagine getting only 5 hours sleep and trying to workout.  Do you get burnt out by the weekend?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and you can do this schedule all week?  Wow.  I'm in bed by 9:30pm every night.  I couldn't imagine getting only 5 hours sleep and trying to workout.  Do you get burnt out by the weekend?




UM yea, not quite sure how though! LOL....By the time the weekend gets here, YES me and the BF are WIPED. We sleep til noon and then take a nap later around 700 too   Burnt out is an understatement. Now do you see why I NEED my coffee?! LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

I think you NEED coffee with that schedule!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think you NEED coffee with that schedule!




UM Team DPW8---See I NEED coffee!! LOL


----------



## craig777 (Aug 20, 2002)

Good morning sexy lady. 

and I agree that is some schedule. Maybe I am just old but I went to bed last night at 10:00pm


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2002)

I know what you are going through with the barely any sleep thing...

Fortuantely, my bosses don't really care what time I come in as long as I get 40hrs in each week.  I'd be a walking zombie if I had to get up at 6:30 every morning!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> UM Team DPW8---See I NEED coffee!! LOL




Guess what...I will be waking up tomorrow...and for a full week, w/o any coffee...not even decaff  ...wish me luck, I may need it...actually, wish DP luck...I'll probably take it out on him


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I know what you are going through with the barely any sleep thing...
> 
> Fortuantely, my bosses don't really care what time I come in as long as I get 40hrs in each week.  I'd be a walking zombie if I had to get up at 6:30 every morning!!!



WOW Lucky you! I bet with your kids it is nice to be able to "pick" your hours! I would work 1030 to 630 if it were up to me! But I don't have a family to feed.

I did better yesterday though, I got to the gym at 830 (1/2 later than I wanted, but better than 930!) I trained til 10:45 (my chest/calves/cardio took longer than I thought) So I got to be an hour earlier at 1230! I feel refreshed today!!

AND tonight will be even better, home by 10 eatting my CARB UP  and watching the first 4 episodes of sex in the city I taped!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

oh oh oh.. Those first 4 episodes of Sex and The city are GREAT!!! I watched #4 last night!! 
I am glad u feel refreashed today! Keep up your new schudule!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what...I will be waking up tomorrow...and for a full week, w/o any coffee...not even decaff  ...wish me luck, I may need it...actually, wish DP luck...I'll probably take it out on him




Well good luck w8 or should I said DP. 

The decaff for me at least settles the coffee urges in the morning.  Doesn't wake me up though but I still need it.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

Whoah I missed that post!....ONE WEEK W/O ANYTHING??? WOW.....


POOR DP   No wonder I haven't heard from him lately! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

08/19/02 W/O 
Got to the gym at 830pm! 

Incline BB Bench
12/15, 8/30, 6/35, 2/40-5/30

DB Press
12/15, 10/15, 8/20, 6/25

Swis BAll Flyes
10/12, 10/15 x 2

Cable From Below
10/10 x 3

Pushups
9, 6, 6 I know I suck 

Standing Calves
20/120-10/100, repped out at 60 x 3

Seated Calves
10/70-20/45 x 2, 10/90-18/45

Toe Press 10/230-12/250...I dunno all I know is I did 3 sets with over 250 lbs. My BF and his Bodybuilding friend (4th Pl in NPC) thought I was not doing them riight and thats why I lifted so much, but I was doing them right. I lift more with my calves than quads???!!!! 

25 min HIIT treadmill 278 cals burned


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi Leslie - You're doing great!  I have a question for you.

I see you frequently eat lean ground beef.  What does the one you buy say on it?  When I look on fitday.com they have "lean ground beef" and "extra lean".  I'm not sure what corresponds to what.  (does that make sense?)

I've been avoiding it since I don't know what is lean and what is extra lean.  Some say things like ground round and others say 85% lean etc.....

Also when you measure 4 oz is that the cooked weight or raw?
Thanks for the help.  It's be cool to add another protein source to my diet.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Leslie - You're doing great!  I have a question for you.
> 
> I see you frequently eat lean ground beef.  What does the one you buy say on it?  When I look on fitday.com they have "lean ground beef" and "extra lean".  I'm not sure what corresponds to what.  (does that make sense?)
> ...



Hey Nikegurl, thanks for stopping in! 

I buy the package that says 93% lean ground beef. (21g P, 8g F, 0g C per 4oz serving)  You will know its leaner too by the color. The 85% and 80% are more pinkish from all the fat. 

Back in NJ i was able to buy 96% lean beef at 6g F per serving, but I have not found that here in MD. Adding beef is a good thing, as you can see I eat it every morning because chicken and tuna can be blah!

Also, all beef is weigh BEFORE cooking.
Hope this helps!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

helps a lot!  thanks!  i'll buy a pound and split it into 4 servings.  just checking my math - would it be 156 calories for 4 oz of 93% lean?

for some crazy reason i'm still enjoying tuna but chicken and turkey start to get on my nerves after too many days in a row.  i eat them anyway but i don't like it too much lately.  the beef is cool b/c it's easy to prepare and not expensive.  thanks again!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

No prob NG!
Yes it is about 156 cals. I hear you on the chicken, tuna and fish are stil enjoyed by myself too! I think i despise chicken because I cook so damn much of it for my BF and I! LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2002)

hey - me again..... sorry to be a pest.

fitday.com lists "extra lean" ground beef as 244 calories, 16 g fat and 24 g protein for 4 oz uncooked weight.  

do you think they're calling the 85% extra lean?  i'm such a worrier but i don't want to be eating 16 g fat when i'm calculating it as 8....you know how the numbers go.  we always want to get them right!  i hate the not knowing.  help?  are you pretty sure the 93% lean has 8 g fat in 4 oz?  i wish it said on the packages - but it doesn't here.  thanks again!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey - me again..... sorry to be a pest.
> 
> fitday.com lists "extra lean" ground beef as 244 calories, 16 g fat and 24 g protein for 4 oz uncooked weight.
> ...


LOL you are not pest! In fact you remind me of myself! LOL

Fitday is general sometimes. TRUST ME.....Every package of 93% lean I have ever bought has ALWAYS been 8g Fat. I am posting something in NUTRITION for you


----------



## craig777 (Aug 21, 2002)

Good morning Leslie,

what time did we get to bed last night.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Good morning Leslie,
> 
> what time did we get to bed last night.



Morning Craig! Bed? er, um  130am....BUT I was home from the gym at 1030PM. (one hour earlier!) but I ended up watching the first 4 episodes of Sex in the City I had taped and eatting my carb up.  My poor boyfriend, what I put him through! LOL He couldn't take it anymore so he ended up playing playstation in the bedroom (yes he is 28 year ols successfull sales mgr, I don't get it? LOL)because I tied up the big TV!!! HA!
So needless to say I am a little sleepy today!  and its only 945am.....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

he he ... I'm 35'ish and I still play PS2 for sometimes a whole night ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Morning Leslie! So what did u think about the new sex and the city episodes?  All of them are changing so much!
Have a great day sleepy head!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Morning Leslie! So what did u think about the new sex and the city episodes?  All of them are changing so much!
> Have a great day sleepy head!


Morning NT--35ish? LOL

Morning P!  Sex in the CIty was good the first three episodes were ok, but the 4th was FUNNY. It was when Carrie walked in on Samantha blowing the Worldwide express guy....
I think Carries is getting ugly actually. The hair and makeup are yucky and her clothers are even worst! Charlotte is coming along nicely fromt he divorce, but why do they dress her up in outfits from the fifties? Samantha is fuqing cool! She rocks! And the redhead- um I forgot her name, she gained some weight I think becasue she was pregnant in real life. the fat ass incident in the casino was pretty funny! I don't know how much longer this show will be on, how many things can they go thruugh? LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Heya Leslie!! Ya the 4th episode was really funny! Did you see the one from this past sunday..Carrie's party? that one was good to! I think They dress Carrie goofy too..but thats just her style, plus she is pregnant in real life and they are covering that up! Charolottes clothes are really bad huh!! I don't know why they dress her like that.. she had a HOT guy on this past episode though!  Samantha is always hilarious on the show! Shes WILD! Miranda did just have a baby in real life! She actually has on a body pad thing under her clothes, because they wanted her to be fatter than what she really was..go figure! I LOVE The show though!! Its my FAVORITE!!  I hope it stays on for a long time, but your right..how much more can they go through?? I read that its suppose to be on for another 2-3 yrs though!! YEAH!!!  Carrie is my favorite!! But I do like her old hair much better! 

ANYWay~~ have a good day sweetie!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

08/20/02 Tuesday

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM

1/2 c SP
4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
5 egg whites
1 Tsp. Safflower Mayo 
1 C Red  Pepper

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Brocolli

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper

MEAL FOUR
5:00 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper
)

MEAL FIVE
8:00 PM

Strawberry Protein Shake
 (2 Strawberries, 44g Protein, 2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream)

MEAL SIX
11:30 PM  CARB UP

1 c Oats
6 oz Sweet Potato
½ Banana
1 Tbsp Natty PB
1 C Peppers

I did not feel STUFFED after the carb up, I could have easily eaten more


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

*Tuesday Back W/O*

Pulldowns
12/37.5, 10/50, 8/62.5, 6/75

Bentover BB Rows
8/75, 8/85, 6/90  

One Arm DB Row
10/30, 8/35, 7/40

Horizontal Pullup
3 sets of 8 ( I did hit floor during reps for a break)

Cable Row
12/40, 10/50, 7/60

Straight ARm Pullodwn
15/12.5, 12/17.5, 12/25

Hypers
15/BW, 12/BW + 10 x 2

Hanging Raises  3 sets 8 
Cable Kneeling Crunch 3 sets 25


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

excellent workout ... I can only do about 135lbs BB rows myself.  Whew!

That plus doing bodyweight pullups, excellent!!  You're very strong!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> excellent workout ... I can only do about 135lbs BB rows myself.  Whew!
> 
> That plus doing bodyweight pullups, excellent!!  You're very strong!!




NT- I can't do 135lbS!!! LOL I included the bar weight in my stats, so 6/90 would  be 45lb of added plates!

and the pull ups are done lyning on the floor using the Smith machine,so I am not lifting all my BW. I wish I was that strong though! I am getting there!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

08/21/02 Wednesday

MEAL ONE
8:00 AM

4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
5 egg whites
1 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
1 apple 
1 C Red  Pepper
  * I forgot this meal, had to go BACK up 68 steps, to come back utside to realize I forgot my mayo/mustard, walked BACK up 68 steps again  

MEAL TWO             
11:45 AM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
3:45 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper

MEAL FOUR
7:30 PM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red Pepper 


MEAL FIVE
10:30 PM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
2 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red Pepper


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Did you actually count out 68 Steps??? LoL~~ I am kidding!

I would too..ha!
Sounds like that was a Pisser!
YOUR MEALS ARE SOOOO AWESOME~ One day I will be like you..one day! 

HOLY COW~ I just say this!!  17 OZ. OF CHICKEN!!! DAMN GIRL!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 21, 2002)

that has to be a typo, lol


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

too funny - there's a theme here.  i had 48 steps up to my office building this morning.  i've never counted them before but after the leg challenge (the workout w8 has on her website) my legs are wrecked!  

i don't think i would have made 68......i love mustard but i would have skipped it.

have a great day Leslie!  (by the way after all my ground beef stress i got to the store and guess what - it WAS labelled.  8 grams of fat in 4 oz.  too funny.)


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

P~ Yes I counted them! LOL, my meals are boring but I have gotten used to it. I look fwd to Oatmeal! There is a prob with that!

and W8 was right- 17 oz chicken IS a typo! LOL That would be ALOT of chicken!! LOL

NG~ Hey girl! The leg chlange does look painful! It wasn't just the mustard it was my safflower mayo(the rest of my fat for that meal) See how godamn anal I am !!LOL

As for the beef.......ha! I told ya so , Glad you picked some up , now you can get out of chicken hell sometimes!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2002)

ahh....i would have had to gone back for the mayo too.  can't mess the numbers up!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2002)

I know off subject but I thought I would throw this in.  I had safflower mayo yesterday for the first time with grilled chicken and it was wicked good.  Try it.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I know off subject but I thought I would throw this in.  I had safflower mayo yesterday for the first time with grilled chicken and it was wicked good.  Try it.


I have used it in my tuna, and did not care for it. Used it on my eggs..YUM, and used it on my beef and flounder, another YUM

Never thought to use it on my chicken though, good idea


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

Last night I got stuck in gridlock and almost peed in my pants from all that damn water! LOL

I did 25min HIIT (288 cals burned) on the treadmill w/ intervals of 4.0,6.0,7.0,8.0 and 4.0,6.5,7.5,8.0 ect.

Meal three was eaten at 345PM, and I didn't eat meal 4 til almost 1hr45min later AFTER cardio, so basically at 915PM. I was STARVING and lightheaded! BUT the BF made me rush around to get ready for the movies-BLOODWORK- So I ate my chicken and peppers in da movie

Had lots of energy last night probably due to the dyametradrine pill I took, didn't get to bed til 145am and now I am tired as shit! (what else is new?!)

Thank god tommorow is FRIDAY!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2002)

> Had lots of energy last night probably due to the dyametradrine pill I took,



Whats that?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2002)

Man alive ... I'm happy for you too that tomorrow is Friday.  Do you sleep in on Saturdays to make up for lost sleep during the week?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

Mochy- Dyametradrine Extreme by AST is an ephedrine type product meant for preworkouts. I am sure DP would not approve, and for some reason I think W8 would. 
It really helps me on my runs. Its been about 6 months since I have taken it, so I just started to pop 2 just before my cardio.

NT- I am looking forward to "sleeping in" on Saturday and Sunday! I ALWAYS sleep til at least 11!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

Leslie - we really are on the same page sometimes!  I got a bottle of Dymetarine last week.  I haven't used any ephedrine stuff in months.  I'm only going to take it preworkout and not as a fat burner throughout the day.  I wasn't sure I "felt" anything in the gym....but when I was staring at the ceiling at 1:30 am I knew it was "working".

I was even less happy than usual when the alarm went off this morning!  Soon it wil be Saturday.....

Have a great day!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

LOL! I hear you! I was up till 145am!!  I won't be using it as a fat burner either That's why I will only be taking it before my cardio 3x per week. 

This is too funny!

BTW- did you move? I thought you were in Lancaster PA?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm in Lancaster California.  Sux there in case you ever wondered lol.  I moved there in Dec. and love my apartment but that's about it.  On Sundays I drive an hour to go to my old gym b/c I miss it so much!  (I'm a nut)


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

I heard ya the first time! Just kidding  Somethign must have happened withyour post- cause it is in twice! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

08/22/02 Thursday

MEAL ONE
7:45 AM

4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
5 egg whites w/ 1 yolk 
    **I have forgotten about my yolk over the past few weeks
1 Tsp. Safflower Mayo
½ c SP 
1 C Red  Pepper

MEAL TWO             
11:15 AM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red Pepper

MEAL THREE
3:30 PM

1 ¼ Can Tuna
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 c Red Pepper

MEAL FOUR
7:00 PM

44g Protein
2 Strawberries
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream 


MEAL FIVE
10:30 PM

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
2 Tsp. Flax Oil
1 cup Red Pepper


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 22, 2002)

you know...i've often thought 1 can of tuna wasn't quite big enough!  

how many grams of protein are you having at each meal?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> you know...i've often thought 1 can of tuna wasn't quite big enough!
> 
> how many grams of protein are you having at each meal?



I think a little more than you are. I am having 44g at each meal. Right now I am taking in 1750-1800cals per day...not inc carb up day.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

I use to take those pills that you are.. Dyametradrine...they are GREAT! But now I am on the ephedrine free exenadrine!  I need all the help I can get for energy!

Leslie hope your having a great day sweetie!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey P!
I used to take reg ole exanadrine with meals for fat loss last year, but never tried the ephedfrine free ones. What ingredient are they using instead? Do you still get the same effects?

I will be having a great day when I leave work!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

Thursday W/O 
Leg Extension
12/75, 15/62.5, 18/50, 35/37.5

Smith Machine Lunges w/ Bench
10/bar, 9/bar, 8/10, 7/20

Smith Squats(plate weight added only in counts)
10/40, 8/60, 6/80, 12/50, 15/50

Leg CUrls
15/37.5, 12/50, 12/62.5, 9/62.5

DB SLDL
10/25, 8/25, 8/30, 6/35

Standing leg Calves
15/120-10/100-10/80x 2, 10/140-8/120-8/100 then went down and did each weight to failure...OUCH

One Legged Leg Press
8/50-8/40-8/30, 8/50, 8/40, 8/20


----------



## Jenny (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Leslie! 
Wow, love the new pic (sorry for being a bit late..  )!! I can see you've made some good progress! Have you decided on the show yet? I sure hope you'll go for it!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey thanks Jen
DPW8 thinks I should train for a 10/15 show for experience and then do the show I want on 11/16.......We shall see how all unfolds


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Mochy- Dyametradrine Extreme by AST is an ephedrine type product meant for preworkouts. I am sure DP would not approve, and for some reason I think W8 would.
> It really helps me on my runs. Its been about 6 months since I have taken it, so I just started to pop 2 just before my cardio.
> 
> NT- I am looking forward to "sleeping in" on Saturday and Sunday! I ALWAYS sleep til at least 11!



Does it keep you up all night like your on a buzz or something?  Evertime I tried any of those products I feel so weird and very wired.  Usually, I'm quite hyper as it is so it really made me spazztic.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> Does it keep you up all night like your on a buzz or something?  Evertime I tried any of those products I feel so weird and very wired.  Usually, I'm quite hyper as it is so it really made me spazztic.




Well let's put it this way--I went to bed at 1230 and the last time I "saw" was 230am 

I wouldn't advise to take it if you are real hyper already! It is good for pre cardio or days you are dragging your ass. I don't think DP would approve of ephedrine anyways....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL!  Point taken, just some good music will suit me fine on my cardio days.  That stuff gets expensive too.  Although Im sure some ephedrine could really help this week.  Still dragging my ass to the gym.  Actually its an hour long process of talking myself into going and getting my gym clothes on.  My mind saying you will go and my body saying, Please NO!  LOL!  My own self amusement.  Never realize how boring it is when you don't work and live by yourself.


----------



## craig777 (Aug 23, 2002)

Good afternoon Leslie


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Mochy- Dyametradrine Extreme by AST is an ephedrine type product meant for preworkouts. I am sure DP would not approve, and for some reason I think W8 would.



 ....geez-us girl...are ya trying to get me in trouble? LOL!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ....geez-us girl...are ya trying to get me in trouble? LOL!!!



LMAO! Well I don't want to be lectured and/or yelled at by DP all by myself


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Leslie~ Really I can't tell a difference in the pill! I have to try and not get hooked on these! 
Have a great weekend sweetie!! TIME TO SLEEP LATE FOR BOTH OF US!! YEAH!!!! Take care!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> LMAO! Well I don't want to be lectured and/or yelled at by DP all by myself



You think if we team up we'll be able to take him?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2002)

Poor DP!  The abuse he takes from us women.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> You think if we team up we'll be able to take him?



Hell Yeah!......
well probably not...


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Poor DP!  The abuse he takes from us women.




Ah he is supossed to be a STRONG man, besides he asks for it!!
Right DP?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Comment! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Aug 23, 2002)

Friday 08/23/02

745AM
MEAL 1

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites 1 yolkl
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1 c Red Pepper


11:00aM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper


200PM
MEAL 3

1 ¼ can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 Red Pepper

515PM
MEAL 4

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper 

800PM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
2 Strawberries

1130PM CARB UP 

6.5 oz SP 
1 cup OATS
½ Banana
1 Tbsp PB
1 Cup pepper


----------



## Leslie (Aug 24, 2002)

Friday Shoulder w/o 
External Rotation
12/5 x 2

Smith Machine Press(plates added ONLY in weight)
12//20, 10/30,6/35,6/35 drop set

Cable Lat ss/
10/10 x 3

Lean Away ( oooh the burn)
10/10 x 3

Cable Front ss/
10/10, 8/20

EZ Curl Front
8/BAR x 2

Rear machine
12/20,10/30, 9/35

DB Shrug (smith taken) ss/
12/40, 12/45 x 2

Upright Row( cable)
3 set 10 10 Mark 5,6,7 (diff machine)

Flat crunch- missed....will do tommorow

Incline Reverse 3 sets of 12


----------



## Leslie (Aug 24, 2002)

Saturday Arm W/o 
Pressdown ss/
12/40, 10/50, 8/50,8/60 (getting stronger)

Standing BB curls
12/30, 10/40, 8/40, 7/40 (stronger )

Cable Tri Kickback ss/
3 sets 6-6/10 (reg/under)

DB Curls
12/20 x 2, 6/25( frist time 6 rep for ea. arm EVER )-10/20

Lying EZ curl ss/
BAr plus 5/12, 10/10, 6/15

Preacher
Bar plus 5/12, 10/10, 8/15

30 MIn Traditional HR between 158-163...426 cals burned

Flat Crunch Twist 3 sets of 30


----------



## Leslie (Aug 24, 2002)

1:00PM 
MEAL 1

½ c Sweet Potato
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites 1 yolkl
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1 c Red Pepper
*pre workout

5:00 PM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken
2 Tbsp. Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper
*post workout

8:30PM
MEAL 3

To be determined- going out???probably some fish

11:30PM
MEAL 4

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper 
** This will be rather tricky since I will be partying In Washington DC in a club???.No booze for me and will have to sneak out to the car at 1130 or midnight for my chicken I really am pathetic LOL

2:30AM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
1 Tsp. Flax
2 Strawberries


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2002)

Hry Leslie!
Happy Saturday!
Looks like you are keep ing busy, girl!
I someow missed several days off in a row. I got back at it this afternoon. 
I will post my journal later to catch all up.

ok...meal 4.....you are a dedicated woman!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 25, 2002)

1:00PM 
MEAL 1

½ c Medium Grain Brown Rice (from restaurant night before that I couldn???t have then)
4 oz Lean ground beef
5 egg whites 1 yolk
1 Tsp. Safflower mayo
1 c Red Pepper
   *The gang went to IHOP, I ate this prior and sat there with my coffee  and watched them eat those luscious buttermilk pancakes dripping and oozing sweet butter and sticky syrup????????????This sucks!

4:00 PM
MEAL 2

7 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Newmans Ceasar
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper
  *In the car on the way to Mall

7:00PM
MEAL 3

1 ¼ can Tuna
2 Tbsp Balsamic Vinegar
1 Tsp. Flax
1 C Red Pepper

1000PM
MEAL 4

7oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newmans Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Red Pepper 


100AM
MEAL 5

44g Protein 
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream
1 Tsp. Flax
2 Strawberries


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

Ok the diet has changed, but not for the better. It is even mroe sucky than before  
Plus I have to start eatting grapefruti 

730AM
Meal 1

7 Eggwhites 
2 Yolks 
1/2 Apple

10:30AM
Meal 2

4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1/2 Apple
1 c Brocolli

1:30PM
Meal 3

5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
6 Strawberries
1 C Brocolli

4:30PM
Meal 4

1 Can Tuna 
½ Tbsp. Safflower Mayo 
1Tsp Flax 
1/3 Apple
1 cup Green Beans

7:30PM
Meal 5

2 Scoops Designer
2-3 Strawberries
2 tbsp. Heavy Cream

10:30PM
Meal 6

5 oz Flounder
1 Tbsp. Safflower Mayo
1/3 Apple
1 c Red Pepper

TOTALS: 1748 cal 72F 60C 209P


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

GRRRRRR...

I am so HUNGRY and Tired.....but REALLY HUNGRY


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

you are seriously dedicated!!  Did you really bring a meal to a club?  Did you sneek out to eat it?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you are seriously dedicated!!  Did you really bring a meal to a club?  Did you sneek out to eat it?


LOL, yes I did NT! Sexy huh? The club was by the Potomac River in DC, so there I was, in a little dress walking along the dock with my container of chicken with my BF! How romantic


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

you are TOO much!  Was the b/f with you?  what did he do while you were eating?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you are TOO much!  Was the b/f with you?  what did he do while you were eating?



BF was there walking along side of me, shaking his head and making fun of me. He later told me that "I was the hottest girl there, blah blah blah" you know what I told him?

I told him- that's because none of these girls eat every three hours! LMAO


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

WOW Girl you are very very dedicated!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WOW Girl you are very very dedicated!!!


Yes, dedicated and a little sick in the head I suppose! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> *The gang went to IHOP, I ate this prior and sat there with my coffee  and watched them eat those luscious buttermilk pancakes dripping and oozing sweet butter and sticky syrup????????????This sucks!


You got some will power their girl!!!

I've been pretty darn good at resisting my faves since I've been on my new plan but I have to admit that I don't think I could have passed on those IHOP buttermilk pancakes with hot maple syrup!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2002)

WOW Leslie..............
thats too funny.

The worst I've done so far is bring my food into the movies.  Also, I've brought some of my own food to my friends parents house for dinner.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

Butterfly~ It was even worst because just a few days prior I was BEGGING DPW8 to let me have those protein panckaes made with cottage cheese...so facing the real thing was even worse. I am still alive though. But I tell you one thing...I am going to IHOP after my show! 

Mochy~ Nah, I have been bringing my meals to the movies too. Though thte BF gets pissed when its tuna cause I stink of the whole theater! 

I don't know where the courage is coming from, but I think its the measurements. the inches are going down. If you guys wnat I can post the first and last ones.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2002)

Definately!  Would love to see your progress.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2002)

*6 week Results w/ TEAM DPW8*

*JULY 12* 
Weight= 156

Chest
 Top-   36"
 Full-    38.5"
Waist 
 25"
Hips
 Top- 36"
 Full- 38"
Thigh
 Top-     21 3/4"
 Above Sweep- 17 1/2"
Cut between Shoulder and Bicep- 10 1/2"


*AUG 25* 
Weight= 146
Chest
 Top-   36 1/2"
 Full-    38"
Waist 
 22 3/4"
Hips
 Top- 34"
 Full- 36 3/4"
Thigh
 Top-     20 3/4"
 Above Sweep- 17 1/4"
Cut between Shoulder and Bicep- 10"


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

That just proves that a lot of determination will result in goals being reached!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

Well yesterday I almost didn't make it to the gym0 I had a real bad headache, but I went anyways and did chest. I am not doing cardio this week due to an "experiment" with the team. No complaints here! BUT my meals suck and leave me hungry.

Headache was still there in the AM, so I slept in til 930 Got to work at 1045 and missed meal one BUT 

I feel REFRESHED!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

Feeling REFRESHED is MOST important!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

I bet you do feel good after getting to sleep in! Is your headache totally gone now? Hope so!!

WOW you have lost 10lbs! Thats great girl! All your hard work is paying off totally! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 27, 2002)

Leslie....you so rock


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

Aww spanks guys!

and P~ my headache IS GONE!! Thank god! I hate headaches!

BTW- W8- I started my Multi


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 6 week Results w/ TEAM DPW8*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> *JULY 12*
> Waist
> 25"
> ...


My God Woman!!!  I didn't think it was possible for your waist to get any smaller!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

yaaaa Your headache is gone!  Thank god!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: 6 week Results w/ TEAM DPW8*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> My God Woman!!!  I didn't think it was possible for your waist to get any smaller!!!




LOL  I know! (Ah shiat, now w8 is going say something here)

I am getting greedy now, I am going for 22" LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

go for it girl!! Thats what mine is right now!(22)  
I wonder what a 21 inch would look like???? LoL!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

*08/27/02 meals*

730AM
Meal 1

MISSED

10:15AM
Meal 1

7 Eggwhites 
2 Yolks 
1 cup RED Pepper
1/2 Apple

1:15PM
Meal 2

4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1 c GREEN beans
6 Strawberries

4:30PM
Meal 3

5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
1 C GREEN Beans
1/2 Grapefruit 

7:15PM
Meal 4

2 Scoops Designer
2-3 Strawberries
2 tbsp. Heavy Cream

10:30PM
Meal 5

4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1 c GREEN beans
6 Strawberries


TOTALS: 1473 cals 61F 54C 179 P


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: 6 week Results w/ TEAM DPW8*



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> My God Woman!!!  I didn't think it was possible for your waist to get any smaller!!!



I know!!!!! It's not right!!! At all!! 





> _*Originally posted by Ms. Tiny Waist *_
> (Ah shiat, now w8 is going say something here)


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2002)

DAMN, Leslie!  you are awesome!  you're keeping me on track.  feel proud and keep going.  that's awesome progress - those measurements.  when you feel hungry - try to at least take comfort knowing your metabolism is humming along!  it's bad when you stop being hungry.....

(but it can still suck i know!)


----------



## Leslie (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks NG!

Well the true test will be this coming weekend. I am going to Atlantic City with my BF. His father is addicted to gambling and a semi high roller. So when we go down we never pay for anything- the room and unlimited meals are always comped for us. It usually is our PIGOUT mini getaway! BUt now it will be my B-day weekend and I can't have cake  (Which reminds me some bitch here at the office brought in the REAL cinnabons today ) 

My new diet blows, but I am starting to , I can't believe I am saying this, LIKE grapefruit

This weekend will be the end of my "drying out" experiment with the team- but I will have to stay on the 10 carb per meal plan. GRRRR!Should be interesting to see how I pull this off Only good news: no cardio! yet...

I AM going to have a cheat meal Sat night for my b-day.  BUt don't worry girls it will not be a standard cheat meal by any means. I  will probably have some Swordfish(at my fave rest) and rice and artichoke salad. Anything without measuring and some carbs is a good enough cheat meal for me! 

There will also be NO SUGAR!! There is a place we get free candies/cake too, but I will NOT particpate-my BF is already giving me shit! LOL 

So if you thought it was funny when I ate my chicken outside the club, just wait til I am at the Roulette table sucking grapefruit! LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2002)

mmmm.....love artichokes!  happy birthday in advance!  you'll make it just fine.  you've got all the discipline you need.  don't worry - you'll make yourself proud in Atlantic City!  i know it.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Leslie~ Totally agree w/ Nikegurl! Your going to be just fine in Atlantic City! Have fun there!!  I have heard its a neat place!
Happy birthday early too!!  Which day is it? How old are you going to be??


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

AC is great, have fun and happy b-day!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> My new diet blows, but I am starting to , I can't believe I am saying this, LIKE grapefruit



Suck it up....and I mean that literally, soon you'll LOVE them


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 28, 2002)

Happy B-Day!  (in advance too)


DP


----------



## Leslie (Aug 28, 2002)

Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Spanks for the early B-day wishes everyone! My b-day is Friday Aug 30th. I will be um, er ....24


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 28, 2002)

oh really?????


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

Cool! This friday!! Have a great day!! Thats my Grannys Birthday too!! Gonna celebrate with her on saturday!

Have a great day!


----------



## craig777 (Aug 28, 2002)

Haven't been able to post much, but I do want to say have a very very Happy Birthday. You are a precious, sweet lady and I would love to give you err umm 24 swats on your rear.


----------



## Dero (Aug 28, 2002)

Ok Les us so we can start practising...
We want to do it right on friday....!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2002)

Happy Birthday Leslie,

I know Im early but my cable access will be shut off tomorrow.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 28, 2002)

08/28/02 meals 
7:30AM
Meal 1

7 Eggwhites 
2 Yolks 
1 cup RED Pepper
1/2 Apple

10:30AM
Meal 2

4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1 c GREEN beans
1/3 Apple

1:30PM
Meal 3

5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
1 C GREEN Beans
1/2 Grapefruit 

4:30PM
Meal 4

1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
1/2 Tbsp Safflower mayo
1 cup Green Beans
6 Strawberries

7:30PM
Meal 5

2 Scoops Designer
2-3 Strawberries
2 tbsp. Heavy Cream

10:30PM 

4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1 c GREEN beans
1/2 Grapefruit OR 6 Strawberries


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey!
Damn, you are the shiznit!
I walked into the gym this afternon..and my friend Jen is back! You know, the girl I told you about? She placed well in her fitness comp? she is back until next Spring. Kinda funny...I had to 'get in line' to say hi to her.
I got to say howdy as I was next to her when I sarted my db lunges. She gave me a tip, then moved on.
I don't know about you, but lunges wore me out more than my squats did....
Watching me walk tomorow ought to be a hoot!
Sure you don't wanna cook for me? I need to drop 10lbs!
puh-lease??????


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Morning Craig!
Well guys:
Two more days til the weekend! I need SLEEP (as usual )

DP has changed my fruit/veggies mix a bit.  He took my fruit away from 3 meals  So now its one or the other, green beans or the fruit.  How exciting...Just when i though it couldn't get worse

 But I will say this: this morning I put on a pair pf pants with a snap button and they are loose! The waist/hip area used to be pretty snug My new diet has taken away all the bloating and water I was holding from those damn sweet potatoes! But I still do long for that mushy sweet texture in my mouth LOL


----------



## craig777 (Aug 29, 2002)

Sleep, what are you talking about sleep. You are the Birthday girl. It is party time. Can you say paaaaaaartay


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Well I will SLEEP during the day and PArtay at night in AC!

GOAL TODAY:

* Not fall asleep at work

* Drink 10 liters of water


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 29, 2002)

Rule Number one:  PEE WHEN YOU CAN! 

Rule number two:  SEE RULE NUMBER ONE! 


DP


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> But I still do long for that mushy sweet texture in my mouth LOL



Well if DP couldn`t come up with any subsititute, maybe I can   

Morning


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Well if DP couldn`t come up with any subsititute, maybe I can
> ...



I'm not suppose to "flirt" too much with the clients, BUTT with Leslie, it's HARD! 


DP


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

LOL...Oh I am quite sure it is HARD


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> I'm not suppose to "flirt" too much with the clients, BUTT with Leslie, it's HARD!
> ...




ROTFLMAO!  

KUSO! Nice to see you in here being pornal as usual  LOL


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks babe....been pretty busy this week but`ll be around to annoy you all today and tomorrow


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Thanks babe....been pretty busy this week but`ll be around to annoy you all today and tomorrow


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

08/29/02 meals 
7:30AM
Meal 1
7 Eggwhites 
2 Yolks 
1/2 Apple

10:30AM
Meal 2
4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
6 Strawberries

1:30PM
Meal 3
5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
1 C GREEN Beans


4:30PM
Meal 4
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
1/2 Tbsp Safflower mayo
1 cup Green Beans

7:30PM
Meal 5
5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
1/2 Grapefruit

10:30PM 
5oz Flounder
1 Tsp Safflower mayo
1 Tbsp PB(is this ok???  ) if not I will have more mayo
1 c GREEN beans

TOTALS : 1648 cals 67F 36C 211P


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

UGHHH only at 3.5 liter and I have peed TOO many times to count!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm w/ ya there girl!! My boss thinks I have a problem b/c I keep going to the bathroom.

Okay..do u have this problem.. can't stop peeing once you stop?? LoL!
Takes forever to let all that water out! I feel like I am cleaning out my tummy or something!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Everyone here already think I have a bladdr problem. They want to buy me Depends! LOL


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

LMAO!!! ya poor thing!! Thats how they are here..but they haven't offered me depends yet!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2002)

Well good....
butt...you probably wouldn't look too good with them baggy britches!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LESLIE!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah....happy b`day  Did you like the present


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks P! 
Kuso- I would not expect anything less  
 still love ya anyways


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

Cool  It was a choice of that or a bonage barbie  Didn`t know which you would prefer


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Your welcome sweetie! 
Are u working today?
Hey I only made it to 8 1/2 liters of water yesterday!! Did you make your 10? hope so..since you don't get any today!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

Kus- Bondage Barbie? Now we are talking! 

P~ Yes- I did drink the 10L....It may have been 10 1/2
I woke up 5 fuqing times to pee in the 6hours of sleep I got. So needless to say I am very tired! I can only drink 4L today by 1PM- then I am aqua free. One more liter to go. I am going to the gym now-sinc eI will not be able to drink water later.......8 1/2 L- WOW that is PLENTY girl! You can take it down to 7L I bet you peed ALOT!! LOL

Yes I am working on my BDAy- that sucks! Oh well leaving tommorow for AC


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Kus- Bondage Barbie? Now we are talking!



Well, it`s a pain in the ass to go change the link, so here she is.........complete with nipple clamps 

Happy B`day


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

And just incase you don`t wanna play with blondes.....


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2002)

Happy Bday Leslie!! Hope you'll have a great day!! Are you eating any cake?  Or maybe just chocolate flavoured oatmeal?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

LOL Kus- the 2nd one is more my taste

Thanks Nikegirl  No cake for me No water either BUT I will be having rice tommorow! I am pathetic


----------



## EarWax (Aug 30, 2002)

Have fun in Atlantic City... put some money on the roulette wheel for me.  #24...never fails... errr well almost never fails


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

hey girl! Have a good workout??? 
I bet you were going to the bathroom all night! thats a lot of water!!!!!
Yes, I went a lot to! I usually drink 6 L a day..so that was a lot for me! 

Sorry your at work, but at least you will be partying tomorrow! when do u leave????


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

EW~ 24?! OK? Ironic its my age now 

P~ I know it sucks to work today- but tonight will be even more boring. I have many errands to run after work and then I need to pack up for the weekend. Packing includes my two doggies 

We used to sneak our maltese in whenever we went away- but with two dogs, it will be rather difficult so we are boarding them in a kennel nearby the casion At least they will be with us for the car ride.

We need to sleep early tonight(yea right ) because we have to be on the road by 6 becasue the dogs need to be at the kennel by 11


----------



## EarWax (Aug 30, 2002)

Yep 24?  you are a youngster... anyway, you may have to try it several times before it will work... I find that blinking your eyes three times and also having both palms exactly 3 cm above the table when the wheel is spinning helps.  Remember to turn your hands around face up as soon as it stops spinning though.  I forgot that one time.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Wow Girl you do have a busy night tonight!! That sucks you have to board your two pets!! I know how ya feel, my pup goes EVERYWhere with me! But at least they can ride up there w/ ya'll! 
 HAVE FUN!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

*H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y   L E S L I E ! ! !*


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks B

I went to the gym on luch to finish out the week and boy am I tired now. I had to go to a diff gym location. It was sucky. Bad equip and atmosphere and two disgusting guys kept oogling at me and made me feel gross! Blech.

It has been only 2 1/2 hours without water and I am PARCHED. I need water I am dying already................


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

I hate guys that do that! Its sooo freakin annoying!!
oh my gosh..I bet you are dying! Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 30, 2002)

08/30/02 meals 
7:30AM
Meal 1
7 Eggwhites 
2 Yolks 
6 Strawberries

10:30AM
Meal 2
4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1/2 Grapefruit

1:30PM
Meal 3
5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
1 C GREEN Beans


4:30PM
Meal 4
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
4 Tsp. Balsamic Vinegar
1 1/4 cup Green Beans

7:30PM
Meal 5
4oz meat 
3 Egg Whites 
1 Yolk
1/2 Apple 


9:15PM

SUGAR CARB* 2 white bread and Strawberry Jam wit a lil PB

10:00PM
10 min PUMPUP

11:30PM 
Meal 6
5 oz Chicken 
1 Tsp Flax 
4 Tsp. Balsamic 
1 C RED Pepper


4L water prior 1PM.....Very thirsy post 1PM


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2002)

*I am back from AC!*

Morning all! 

I am back from Atlantic City. What a drama start we had. We got up REAL early Saturday morning to leave and get there by 11 so we cna board our dogs. Then we find out the one dog has 3 sots that are overdue-inc rabies!  So we had to drive to a vet in this dirty town and get him shots so he could be boarded! What a nuisance that was!

I made it through with no alcohol and the only "cheat" was a little extra fish at one meal and a bite og my BF's protein bar I never had the cheat meal-didn't feel it was necessary. Although my BF and his bro ate like kings- cookies and ice cream, mashed potatoes, chocolate...GRRRR. I won $80 on Nickels too

I did not workout at all over the tree days per team DPW8, so now I am recharged! Yes, I did track my meals! Good thing all was free because we ate out every 3-4 hours! The rersetusarant served a meal called chicken and eggs- which you weill see made up most of my eatting! It was a grilled 5 ox chicken breast with 2 eggs, add strawberries or an apple and I was set!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2002)

Saturday AUG 31 
7:00am (in car)
Meal 1
1/2 c ground beef
3 eggwhites, 1 yolk
1/2 apple

10:15am(still in car)
Meal 2
6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1/2 apple

1:00pm(STILL in car)
Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 red pepper

5:00pm (AC buffet-this was DIFFICULT! )
Meal 4
Lettuce
1/3 c Tuna w. mayo
2 oz Flounder
1 bite salmon
couple of grapefruit slices

10:30pm 
Meal 5
Chicken and egg COmbo
(5 oz chicken and 2 eggs)
Strawberries

1:30 am 
Meal 6
Chicken and egg COmbo
(5 oz chicken and 2 eggs)
Strawberries


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2002)

Sunday SEPT 1 
3:30pm
Meal 1
Chicken and Egg Combo
1/2 apple

7:30pm
Meal 2
6oz catfish
Cucumbers and dressing

10:30pm
was supposed to be my "cheat" meal- but I just had alittle extra protein sicne I chickened out!  )
Meal 3
7 or 8 oz Grilled Red Snapper
I am sure it was brushed with oil
Snap peas
2 bites of apple(it was in my purse )
    * the place served these warm cheese/corn bread type muffins that were so calling my name, so I smelled them- almost as good as eatting them

2:30am
Meal 4
Chicken and Egg combo--AGAIN
Strawberries


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2002)

Monday SEPT 2 
12:45PM
Meal 1
Chicken and Egg combo
1/2 apple

4:15pm
Meal 2
Chicken and Veggies Oriental dish in chicken sauce w/ Xtra chicken
few bites of BF's cesear salad for FAT

7:00pm(in car back home)
Meal 3
1 can Tuna
1 Tbsp Newman Olive Oil Vinegar
1 red pepper

8:30pm(in car)
"a cheat?"
One bite of Bf's protein bar and couple sips of Unsweetned iced tea

10:00pm (home)
Meal 4
Strawberries
2 scoops Designer
2 Tbsp Heavy cream

1:00am
Meal 5
Strawberries
2 scoops Designer
2 Tbsp Heavy cream


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

WOW!! I REALLY ADMIRE YOU!! You did soooo AWESOME!! Did you guys have fun!! Congrats on winning $80 on the nickel!!! COOL!!!  
I bet your dogs were glad to see you when you picked them up!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> WOW!! I REALLY ADMIRE YOU!! You did soooo AWESOME!! Did you guys have fun!! Congrats on winning $80 on the nickel!!! COOL!!!
> I bet your dogs were glad to see you when you picked them up!!




Hey thanks P! We had a relaxing weekend for sure!
My dogs were so excited to see us-esp when we got home, they rwan around the house for a half hour!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Thats good you had fun and it was relaxing!! Can't beat a weekend like that!
~ I bet your dogs went nuts! Thats how mine act when I am gone forever!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey high roller!
Glad ya had a great time in AC!
I wish I had your dedication to your diet!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 3, 2002)

Welcome back from AC!  Congratulations on your winnings.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks Burner and EW NIce to see you guys here.
Didn't play Roulette so I couldn't play 24- maybe if I had I would came home with more money! Ah maybe not because I would have forgotten to spin around during the chant


Well guys I fuqed up BIGTIME last night I at my din din at 730, the man came home at 8 and we decided to take a little snooze before the gym since we were wiped from da weekend.....well SNOOZE is the key word here becasue apparently one on us hit it way too many times and the alarm shut off Needless to say I missed the gym since I awoke at 11:45pm starving! Wait it gets worst.....

I made a protein shake and did my meals for tommorow and decided to have a few peanuts since I was still hungry....Who the hell can eat a few peanuts? LOL End up having 1 oz peanuts(14 extra freaking grams of fat ) along with 1/2 cup Diet coke! So I guess that was my "cheat" I never took! It was worth it though-satisfied my salt craving just right! AND no SUGAR in nuts! Ok so I am rationalizing....

Well needless to say this morning I woke up on time and was on time for work! A pretty big thing for me Looks like I have a shitload of working out to do starting tonight Haven't been in the gym since Friday......The holiday weekend I was not supposed to workout and then missing yesterday has made me  feel like crap.....


----------



## EarWax (Sep 4, 2002)

Ah... don't beat yourself up over it Leslie, it happens to the best of  us.   My worse problem is getting to bed on time.  So much to do and so little time!  Just consider what happenned as a little well deserved break and just hit the gym again hard as usual.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still rock...especially since you know 'how' to cheat!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> You still rock...especially since you know 'how' to cheat!



OH....that's NOT right....Ms. Peanut Butter Knife 

Well the Leslie Rocks part is........but don't encourage "Nut Lust!"   (except maybe some nuts)


----------



## lina (Sep 4, 2002)

Leslie, I agree!! YOU ROCK BIG TIME!!!  I admire your hard work and dedication!!! As EW said don't beat yourself too hard over it (ugh! Anyone want to pornalize this? ) You definitely deserve a lil' slack and nuts are good for you! Oh, diet coke? ZERO cals!! I know no diet drinks but hey, could have been worse right?

Rock on Les!!!! You are a winner!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

Aww thanks EW and Lina! I feel a tad better Rockin on..... 

W8 and DP- I still rock? COOL I learned how to "cheat" on one of your famous postings- never have carbs for a cheat!  I think....What is it with nuts while being restrictive with your diet anyway?  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Leslie........I'd definately agree, that looks like a pretty clean cheat to me.  I won't even tell you what I cheated on this past week.     Not a big deal though, I'm back on track and ready to kick ass again.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

*Tuesday*

09/03/02

MEAL ONE
7:45 AM
4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ grapefruit

MEAL TWO             
11:00 AM

5 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
½ apple

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
5 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 red pepper

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
1 can Tuna
½ Tbsp Safflower
1 Tsp Flax
1 cup green beans

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
44g Protein
2 Strawberries
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream

MEAL SIX
11:50 PM  
44g Protein
2 Strawberries
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream

CHEAT 
1:15am
1 oz Peanuts
½ c Diet coke

As we all know, no workout today


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

*Wednesday*

09/04/02

MEAL ONE
7:45 AM
4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ apple

MEAL TWO             
11:00 AM

4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ grapefruit

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
5 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing
1 c green beans

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
1 can Tuna
½ Tbsp Safflower
1 Tsp Flax
1 cup green beans

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
44g Protein
2 Strawberries
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream

MEAL SIX
10:30 PM  
7 egg whites 3 yolks
1 c RedPepper


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey Leslie........I'd definately agree, that looks like a pretty clean cheat to me.  I won't even tell you what I cheated on this past week.     Not a big deal though, I'm back on track and ready to kick ass again.




A clean cheat- yes I agree Hope your cheats were good!! I  know exactly what I am having after my show fo rmy cheat....

a slice of Sbarro veggie pizza with a REGULAR SIZED Cinnabon and/or a Mrs Fields cookie

The above changes daily.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Ohhhhh Your cheat sounds yummy!!! Are  you getting excited about your show?? I did you look after not drinking water the other day?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

P~No I am not excited about the show---I am more skeptical

LOL

What I wanna know is why I am so freakin HUNGRY today!!!! 50min til chicken!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow Leslie! I so admire you for doing so GREAT in Atlantic City! You should be so proud of yourself!!! 
And about the new avvy! OMG!! You're SO HOT!!!    Keep it up hon!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 5, 2002)

Sweet avatar!  Looking good, keep up the good work! :thumb"


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks EW and Nikegirl!! 
I was a little hesitant at first about the avy- but then I said what the hell


----------



## kuso (Sep 5, 2002)

Glad you did :bounce:


----------



## Adidas (Sep 5, 2002)

Leslie - you look amazing!  Keep up the great work


----------



## craig777 (Sep 5, 2002)

You are doing great gorgeous, if I can ever help in anyway with the pics just let me know.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Geez guys, I didn't expect this rush of compliments Is this what I have to do to get some more posts in my journal? Add more flesh!? LOL


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

CHest w/o 
Incline Smith
Bar+ 20/10, 35/8, 35/6, 45/5

DB PRess Incline
20/12, 20/10, 25/6, 25/5

Swiss ball 
15/10 x 3

Cable 10/10 10/8 10/8

Pushup
10, 7, 7

25 min cardio with NO walkman!!  Crosstrainer maintained HR of 160-162... 368 cals burned. 

SHIT I didn't realize til now I have not been doing intervals- I have been doing HR 160 on this machine. LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

WOW You do look totally hot girl!!!!!!!  Keep up the awesome work!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2002)

Nt is ... *speechless*


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Spanks NT! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

You deserve ALL the compliments given and many more... enjoy!


----------



## KahunaBob (Sep 5, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmm
as Adam Sandler would say;
"NOT TOO SHABBY"!

:bounce:    

KahunaBob


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KahunaBob *_
> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> as Adam Sandler would say;
> "NOT TOO SHABBY"!
> ...




Hey KahunaBob, I feel privleged a compliment to me is one of your few posts
Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice Avatar Leslie!  Your looking great.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank Mochy

Well last night I did Back and Abs along with 25 min HIIT on the crsstrainer elliptcal. And all I can say is OUCH. At the recommendation of W8lifter- I did  intervals of 1 mina t level 1 with 55 RPM and then 1 minute at level 7 at 75-80 RPM. Man were my hammies sore when I got off the machine! Was suposed to do legs tonightI think I will do them tommorow instead! LOL



and I am fuqing STARVING today! The only thing I have here are cans of tuna! ANy suggestions? I am to have 35g P and 12 F- no carbs......Guess not much I can do


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thank Mochy



...OK

Thanks Mochy


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> ...OK
> ...



 What a smart ass


----------



## kuso (Sep 6, 2002)

Why thank you


----------



## EarWax (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is a suggestion:
Open a can of tuna.  Leave it outside.  Wait.  Bash the rodents eating it (pigeons, rats, squirrels, cats, etc.) on the head with a spatula.  Place animals inside a pickle jar.  Mmm... rodent pickles!
Note: Some rodents have more protein than others.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

ggez, thanks, EW...
now I just lost my appettite.. and I was SO lookig forawrd to my strawberry flavored preoein shake...

Holy shnikes, Leslie....that pic of you in the avatar......
Ditto on what NT said....speechless


----------



## EarWax (Sep 7, 2002)

Just doing my part to mess up Leslie's diary and your appetite.  Muhahahahha!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thank Mochy
> 
> Well last night I did Back and Abs along with 25 min HIIT on the crsstrainer elliptcal. And all I can say is OUCH. At the recommendation of W8lifter- I did  intervals of 1 mina t level 1 with 55 RPM and then 1 minute at level 7 at 75-80 RPM. Man were my hammies sore when I got off the machine! Was suposed to do legs tonightI think I will do them tommorow instead! LOL



Always make sure you work to your own levels...I don't want ya keeling over before your show


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Always make sure you work to your own levels...I don't want ya keeling over before your show




Not to worry W8, you told me try 90-100RPM  I found out I am not at your level yet! LOL Thats why I took it down a notch. I know you just gave me a guideline


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

Saturdey Meals....


12:15pm
Meal 1
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1/2 apple

3:15pm
Meal 2(in car)
1 can Tuna
4 Tsp Newman Olive Oil and Vinegar
1/2 apple
*preworkout

7:30pm
meal 3
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1 1/2 c red pepper

9:30- I was feeling VERY lightheaded and dizzy
I had 2 strawberries and 1 Tbsp of Pnuts. I don't consider this a cheat since I needed to raise my insulin a little. I think I overdid cardio a little

11:00
meal 4
5 oz chicken
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 c Green beans


Ok so today sucked only 4 meals.....


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Saturdey Meals....
> 
> 
> Ok so today sucked only 4 meals.....




Hey Leslie...I only managed to get in 4 meals yesterday too.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

Oh, ok I feel a little better.
ARe you supposed to be on 5 or 6 meals?

I am to have 6


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

I am on 5 meals a day. Today I have to eat every 2 hours to get 5 meals in b/c I slept so late this morning.  ALways eating...LOL


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

Ok- see it is not that bad- you only missed ONE meal, I missed TWO! LOL

Also, you may want to check with W8 about eatting every two hours instead of three-four because she advised me against it when I tried to do that to "make up for time".

Just a suggestion- just send her/DP a PM......


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks Leslie...I will do that!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> I am on 5 meals a day. Today I have to eat every 2 hours to get 5 meals in b/c I slept so late this morning.  ALways eating...LOL



Two hours is OK after a shake, but 2.5-3.5 after a solid meal! 

Eating later is OK too, unless you are sleeping 12 hours a day!


DP


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

There ya go Adidas! Thanks DP


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks DP!  You answered my question before I could send it to you   Eating on schedule today is going to be tough b/c I want to be in bed by 9:30pm.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2002)

Ummm, I'm glad I saw this cuz I've been eating every 2 hours cuz I require mass quantities of sleep.  No wonder why I haven't been hungry lately.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 8, 2002)

Ladies this  is for you! 

Meal frequency goes hand in hand with meal timing  



DP


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Ladies this  is for you!
> 
> Meal frequency goes hand in hand with meal timing
> ...



Hey don't point your  at ME!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 8, 2002)

That finger is definitely pointed in my direction.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Sep 8, 2002)

Lelsie, hun....you look simply delicious! Way to go!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

Sunday meals 
11:00am
meal 1

4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
½ apple
*pre workout

2:00pm
meal 2
5 oz chicken
5 Tsp. Newman Ceasar
½ apple
*post workout

5:00pm
meal 3
6 oz chicken (diff brand)
1 Tbsp. Cesear
1 Tsp Flax
1 c Red Pepper

8:00pm
meal 4 (in movie theater(City by the Sea)  )
6 oz chicken
2 Tbsp Balsamic
1 tsp Flax
5 Strawberries

10:45pm
meal 5 (still in movie theater(Big Fat Greek Wedding)- we theater hopped )
6 oz Chicken
2 Tbsp Newman Italian (not that yummy)
1 c green beans

1:30 am
meal 6
2 scoop Designer
2 tbsp heavy cream
5 strawberries


----------



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by newly_buff *_
> Lelsie, hun....you look simply delicious! Way to go!



Thanks NB! Nice to have you back here again!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2002)

You absoloutely kill me when and how you eat! Sneaking healthy food into a theater...how DARE you, young lady?!?!


How was the movie? Any good?


----------



## KahunaBob (Sep 9, 2002)

Yes ... I too am astounded that you bring clean food into the movies.... i think I'll bring my shake in next time I go!
What a concept!!  

Anyway.... what did you think of "My Big Fat Greek Wedding"?
I thought it was hilarious!

  

KahunaBob


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2002)

Morning Burner and Kahuna Bob

Yes, clean food to the moviers, gotta stick to the routine

The BF wanted to see City by the Sea. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't something to get all worked up over. I love Deniro, so I liked the film. The cast did a good job, but the story was weak.
We were supposed to "sneak" into Serving Sara with Elizabeth Hurley, but it was not playing on our "side". We had to choose between Blue Crush  or Big Fat Greek..., we made the right choice! It was FUNNY!! I loved it! I didn't know what to expect so that made it even better!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm assuming you saw Big Fat Greek Wedding?  Is it as good as everyone is saying?

BTW ... good morning!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2002)

Big Fat Greek Weddding=


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Good Afternoon, Leslie!!!

Can you tell me if pecans are ok to have???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

OHHHHHHHH YUMMY!!! Pecans!!

HI LES!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey Princess and Butterfly

B~ I suppose a few pecans are ok. I think peanuts or almonds are a better choice. 
ALthough all nuts, but walnuts, are good for ya- REMEMBER to keep your svg size limited! Its real easy to eat more than one ounce


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

That's what I was thinking!  Thanks Les!!!

and thanks for looking over my meals too!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Sunday meals
> 
> 
> ...



Leslie you are awesome   Way to go!


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

Morning


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

Hello diary,

Last night was supposed to be the start of my new training plan. Back and 25min hIIT. I made it to the gym for back and loved my new w/o, I actualy had time for the HIIT-but my legs were spent from legs on Sun and running on Sat..........still.So I decided to postpone til tonight. They hurt even this AM LOL I have worked out EVERYDAY since last Monday cause I had to catch up Body is paying now .......................I want my bed


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hello diary,
> 
> Last night was supposed to be the start of my new training plan. Back and 25min hIIT. I made it to the gym for back and loved my new w/o, I actualy had time for the HIIT-but my legs were spent from legs on Sun and running on Sat..........still.So I decided to postpone til tonight. They hurt even this AM LOL I have worked out EVERYDAY since last Monday cause I had to catch up Body is paying now .......................I want my bed



Hello Leslie, this is your diary speaking. I am disappointed in you Leslie. You need to suck it up and do it. 


Just kidding sweetie you work your butt off.


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

hiya


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> hiya



Hiya?  No pornality?  Are you not drinking LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi
I'm
Your
A............




DP


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Hiya?  No pornality?  Are you not drinking LOL



Sorry.....too tired to drink.....brain is fried....that was the most I could type before eating something


----------



## Adidas (Sep 10, 2002)

Good Morning Leslie


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

I know how ya feel les.. My legs are KILLING ME too..for 3 days now!


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

And good morning to you other fine ladies too


----------



## Adidas (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks Kuso....you seem pretty mellow today. What is up with that?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Morning Kuso!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

Just three nights of less than 5 hours sleep catching up......another three to go too, so I`ll either get progressively mellower ( is that even a word  ).......or flame everyone that posts


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

Heya P....Hows things?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

*rolleyes* at DP 
Morning Princess and Adidas! 

Kuso- you are kinda cute when you are sleepy! What exactly do you do in Japan again? Mellower? No, not a word LOL


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey sweetie, when are you planning on a competition. 

My knee is coming along, sure is a pain when you get older and things take foooooooorever to heal.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey sweetie, when are you planning on a competition.
> 
> My knee is coming along, sure is a pain when you get older and things take foooooooorever to heal.


Hey babe!
My comp is 10/26 I am shopping(and driving DPW8 crazy ) now for my one piece.

Aw, come on - your not that old! I believe you will work through it- Don't let it set up back- jsut don't rush right back into things. AN NO MORE FLIPPING TIRES!!!

BTW you avy is a cutie


----------



## craig777 (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Hey babe!
> My comp is 10/26 I am shopping(and driving DPW8 crazy ) now for my one piece.
> ...



Thank you sweetie, Albob doesn't like it. 

No, my tire flipping days are over, but remember when you were a kid and you hurt something and an hour later you were back outside playing again. Now it takes 6 weeks to heal. 

I have already started working my legs again. The Orthopedic surgeon said I could do that.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Les.. gosh girl your comp is coming up fast!!  What kind of comp is it? Just fitness? or what?? 

Kuso is a cutie when hes sleepy!!!  I am great Kuso~ Thanks for asking..just busy at work!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

P~ I am doing FIGURE- no routine invovled- good thing cause I am a klutz!

October will be crazy! The comp is coming so soon and on top of that I am moving Oct 13th!! We did a downgrade to a one-bdrm in an effort to save as mucha s possible for a townhouse. I pay an obscene rent now, with the move I will save $430 per month! The complex is nice(not as nice as what I have now though  ) I can have my dogs and willl have hardwood floors! best of all- instead of the 4th floor we are on the first floor of a townhouse building! No stairs!! Yippee!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

MOnday 09/09 Meals and W/O 
7:30am
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1/2 apple

10:30am
6 oz chicken
5 Tsp Newman Cesear
1/2 grapefruit

1:30pm
1 can tuna
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 very tiny pepper

4:30pm
6 oz chicken
1 Tbsp Cesear
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c green beans

8:15pm
2 scoop Designer
2 Tbsp Heavy cream
7 strawberries

11:30pm
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1 cup green beans

BACK W/O

WG Pulldowns
10/40, 8/55x2, 6/60

NG Parallel Pulldown
10/50, 8/55x2, 6/60

RG Pulldown
10/50, 8/55x2, 6/60

Seated Cable Row
12/30, 10/40, 8/60-50-40-30 to failure

Seated Goodmornings
12/20, 12/30, 12/40


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey girl! I thought you were doing a fitness comp.! Ya, I don't think I could do a routine either! lol!! 
WOW! Your going to be saving a bunch! That was a very smart choice to make!! AND Cool, hardwood floors, thats going to very nice.....your dogs are gonna luv that...sliding everywhere! lol!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> AND Cool, hardwood floors, thats going to very nice.....your dogs are gonna luv that...sliding everywhere! lol!!!



Thank god I am not doing a fitness comp- I am stressing big time over my figure comp that involves a few quarter turns,- between the posing suit and diet ect. I cannot imagine trying to come up with a creative custume AND a routine!

LOL- thats true I didn't think about that! They run around the house all the time- I guess I will be hearing the pitter patter of their nails! I hope they don't ruin my floor


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

At least your renting and when you move out the apartment people can worry about the floors... isn't that what a pet deposit is for???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Where is you 10/26 comp at???


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

shhh..NJ


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

ya.. don't worry about the floor, the probably won't ruin it!!

I bet you are stressin' out sweetie!!!  You are doing sooo awesome though w/ your meals and workouts.. I am sure you will totally Kicka$$!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

That's not too far from NY, huh?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Hey babe!
> My comp is 10/26 I am shopping(and driving DPW8 crazy ) now for my one piece.



Oh stop, it's no bother.......we love it when you drive us crazy


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Oh stop, it's no bother.......we love it when you drive us crazy




Sure thats what you say on the outside.....On the inside you guys are     






 LOL.....just kidding

Actually everyone, the team has been GREAT withhelping me "shop".  We literally had about 30 emails and PM's back in forth to make sure I got the "right" one piece! LOL They were really REALLY helpful. There is NO WAY I could have done this w/o em! I  would have chosen a cheesy getup and loud color if it wasn't for them! LOL  Thanks again team


Now I have to work on the two piece............


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Kuso- you are kinda cute when you are sleepy!





> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> Kuso is a cutie when hes sleepy!!!



Only when I`m sleepy eh?? Jeez, I`ll have to work on that   

G`luck on that comp Les....I`m sure you`ll win it easily!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2002)

Leslie ... good luck with your upcoming comp!   You look great from what we see ...


----------



## EarWax (Sep 10, 2002)

I know you'll win, but just in case you don't... just keep in mind... most judges are alcholics.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> I know you'll win, but just in case you don't... just keep in mind... most judges are alcholics.



WOO-HOO in that case I will WIN Beer Goggles are in my favor LOL


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks NT and Kuso!


Kuso- you are starting to scare me.....Have you not been well?TWO non pornal posts?   I must be losing my appeal
Hope u are getting those zzzzzzz's!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL @ EW 

Thanks Les......and you are great to work w/....your dedication and discipline impresses both of us....you rock


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey Les 

Can you explain to me what a "carb up" is and why you have it at the end of the day???


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey Les
> 
> Can you explain to me what a "carb up" is and why you have it at the end of the day???


 
Try this link.....http://ironmagazineforums.com/showt...0&perpage=30&highlight=last meal&pagenumber=1

It should answer ALL your questions! I happened to LOVE this diet approach, but you have to like oatmeal You'll see what I mean.......

Hope that helps!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

Didn't think you were online... thanks!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

Now I am here, as usual
No prob


----------



## kuso (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Kuso- you are starting to scare me.....Have you not been well?TWO non pornal posts?   I must be losing my appeal



Believe me, you are NOT losing your appeal!!    

I`ll see what I can come up with when I get back from work


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

*Tuesday Meals and W/O*

7:30am
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1/2 apple

10:30am
6 oz chicken
5 Tsp Newman Cesear
6 strawberries

1:30pm
1 can tuna
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 very tiny pepper

4:30pm
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1 c Red Pepper

7:30pm
6 oz chicken
5 Tsp Newman Cesear
1/2 apple

12:30am
5 oz Flounder
1 Tbsp Safflower mayo
1 cup green beans


W/O

DB Press Incline
 10/20, 8/25, 7/30-8/20

DB Press Flat
 10/25, 8/25, 8/25-8/15

Incline DB Flye
 12/12, 10/15 x 2

Sitting Cable Ball Flyes
 12/10, 9/10 x 2

Decline Crunch w Twist
 2 sets 20

Flat Reverse Curls
 2 sets 30

Seated Twists w/ bar
 2 sets 100

HIIT cardio on Crosstrainer..........22 min 316 cals burned


----------



## EarWax (Sep 11, 2002)

I eat so much fish and eggs too.  Thank god I use Shower-to-Shower, or else I would smell like...err fish and eggs.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

Kuso~ I will be waiting.......... LOL

EW~ Shower to Shower mmm? I myself use Lever 2000, for all my 2000 body parts The words fish and eggs "together" sounds REAL GROSS! LOL


Morning diary,
Went to bed REAL late last night (2am) , By the time I peeled my ass off my bed form my nap to go the gym, cooked more god damn freakin chicken, and ate and showered it was later than I cared to think about!! Needless to say this AM was a battle for me and my pooches to get outta bed! Well 20min late for work, because OF COURSE, the day I am late there has to be a BIG security check by the NIH (National Health Institue) to cause major traffic delays! AND of course my boss happens to be standing right by my cube as I rush in at 8:20am
Since I am banned form coffee and I knew today would be hell, I took a Dyametradrine before breaky this AM. I am wide awake now and will most likely crash by noon Tonight I am looking fwd to doing NOTHING!! No cooking, no cleaning, no gym, just LOUNGING!!! Now I just need to get through 8 more hours...........


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

yawn ... reading that makes me tired.  I'm not sure how you make week after week of hard training and little sleep.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

hey lady!
Sounds as if you've been keeping REAL busy!
That's great that you are getting ready to purchase! I had to get rid of my new truck to a used car to accommodate my expanses for my town home. Unless you do not want the hassle of exterior maintenance, becareful of the damned Home Owner's Association.
I pay 110.00 basically for trach removal. I do not have a pool, club house, or any cool amenities. I do, get a small patch of grass, (approx. 6 feet by 12 feet) I can call 'mine'  and a tree. I am not happy about that..but I have to pay it. I could have bought a house with a back yard and a deck for the ame amount of $$ out go for this place. Just something to think about if you haven't already.
You are getting a one piece? Why not a two piece? Do you not want to show off those incredible abs of yours?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey Burner I miss seeing you online!!
I am glad you still stop by though

I hear you on the townhouse.(u r too funny) I know a HOUSE is a better investment, but I like MODERN and NEW and to buy a house that requires no work is MUCHO $$$. Besides by BF is not tool handy nor do we have the time or energy to invest in a house- so a condo or townhouse is the way to go for now...Once we settle down a bit, then the house will come. I am more scared to own a house than to be a mum!


I am getting both a one and two piece as required by the compettion.  I personal favor the two piece, but I have to wear a one piece  BUt Team DPW8 helped me pick out a nice one.

Whats going on with you ? Are you working at a club now? Hows the lady situation going?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2002)

Why do you have to wear a once-piece for a figure comp???  Seems kind of odd cause you'll be covering up some of that great figure


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey!
I miss being seen on-line! It's so lonely at night....I mean I've got Kuso, Dave, and Big to keep me busy, but it isn't the same...
 

Your B/F sounds like me....what's a torque wrench?
I know some new homes are cheaper than established homes around here. That would be because of the no landscaping, probably smaller (everything) But maybe look into those as well?
Yeah, I am kind of locked into this house, especially if my refinance goes through, it is going to pay off my car as well, so I will have to stayt here at least three years to get out of the ineqity. That is fine. I do not have any plans on moving any time soon anyway. Unless of course, I will the lottery and move to South Beach, Fl....


" I  personal favor the two piece"
....so do we!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Wednesday Meals and W/O*

09/11/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM
4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ apple

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM
 6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing 
½ grapefruit

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Snewman Blasamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 red pepper

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing 
1 c green beans

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
44g Protein
2 Strawberries
2 Tbsp. Heavy Cream

MEAL SIX
11:30 PM  
6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing 
1 c green beans


Today was my rest day. Lord knows I needed it. My BF and I had so many plan for a nice evening but I ended up falling asleep from 8-11 and missed the whole night. The only reason I woke up was because I was starving. I haven't been feeling well since yesterday morning. My protein shake sis not taste good to me- and I love that shake. Not a good sign.....My ears are clogged , my nose is runny and I have been sneezing non stop with the chills. I hope its allgeries and I am not getting sick! I took 3 Vitamin C's last night and this morning. I am so tired I go go right to bed at my desk! Better sick now than in OCt!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Les! 
Things looking great as usual! Glad to see that! 
Going to bed at 2:00 AM? I would die.. I get so cranky if I don???t get my sleep.. I need a minimum of 8 hours! 
When is your show again? I keep forgetting! 

Keep it up,
NG


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Butterfly~ I think for NPC they have a judging of both the one and two piece in the AM, and then you wear the two piece at the night show, then the 5 finalists come out in the one piece for the final judging......I could be wrong, but thats my take.

Nikegirl~ Nice to see you hear. I know my diary is boringly (is that a word? LOL) clean- but I am busting my bum! My bedtime hours are catching up to me, I think I am getting sick Next week I will try AGAIN to get a better routine. My show is Oct 26th


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

Leslie,

I don't know how you are able to train with the amount of sleep you get?!  I am hurting if I don't get AT LEAST 8 hours.  Never mind on the weekends I sleep for 12 hours each night to make up for the week


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

BELIEVE ME A~ I know. I don't know how I do it either My BF is worst than me! I usually take a 30 recharge nap before the gym. My BF goes to work til 8 and then goes right to the gym form there. He leaves the house at 7 and does not come back til 11! Then has dinner ect--so by the time we are in bed it is rather late. If I went to the gym right after work- I would never see him! BUt to prepare for my show, come OCT looks like I may need to do that.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

You are amazing girl!  Keep it up and all of this will pay off in October.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't believe that you aren't sick more often than you are.  You are getting the most out of your days, but you have to wonder how long it will hold out?


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Wednesday Meals and W/O*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> My ears are clogged , my nose is runny and I have been sneezing non stop



I came in here all ready to pornalize your butt.....but you really destroyed to mood there babe 







I hope you are feeling better soon though!


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I can't believe that you are sick more often than you are.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

opps ... meant, I can't believe you aren't more sick ... fixing now! 

nice catch Kuso.  I'm still working on the first coffee ...


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I came in here all ready to pornalize your butt.....but you really destroyed to mood there babe
> ...




LMAO! Now you are starting to sound like my boyfriend

I am sick today, and I got more pornality than yesterday LOL
Thanks KUSO

DP has recommended some immune pill thingys from GNC- I am going today on lunch!


NT~ I have always lead this lifestyle- but I think the gym 7 days in a row w/o a rest day put me over the edge. Or I just have allerigies


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> nice catch Kuso.  I'm still working on the first coffee ...



LOL....no prbs buddy


----------



## kuso (Sep 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are most welcome  I got an extra hours sleep last night so I`m feeling a little frisky.....you may just cop a little more porn if you are lucky  

I`d say double your VC and glut intake as well!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry your sick!  Take some zinc at the onset of a cold, it helps!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

I have already taken 3500mg Vitamin C. I don't have glutamine and ZINC? Really? Looks like I gotta alot to buy on lunch! LOL

Thanks all! You guys are the best

I think the above vits and a nice long nap after work will be enough to get me thru my W/O and tommorow.Thank god its almost Friday! Tommoros nights sleep of 10 hours should  put all this to bed!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

09/12/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM
4 oz Lean Ground Beef 
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ apple

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM
 6 oz Chicken
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 tsp Flax 
½ grapefruit

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newman Blasamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 red pepper

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp. Cesear Dressing 
1 c green beans

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
2 scoops Designer
1 Tbsp PB
1 Tbsp heavy cream
water
  **  I am outta strawberries and need a shake idea not exceeding 10c and 12 F...Any ideas??? 

Meal SIX 
11:00PM
7 eggwhtess, 2 yolks 
1 c green beans


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Hope you feel better after your nap girl! They are right, ZINC works great!  Did u get some at lunch?
Take care of yourself!!


----------



## Adidas (Sep 12, 2002)

Leslie,

I agree with everyone above...zinc works wonders!  But please try and get some sleep.  Your body needs it girl.  Hope you feel better


----------



## EarWax (Sep 12, 2002)

Get the zinc "candies" called Cold-Eaze if you can find them... I might have spelled them wrong.  They are tasty and full of zinc


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

do what EW says. Zinc is good stuff.
I also took eucinasia (sp?) actually, it was super eucinasia, and it seemd to knock out the cold I was coming down with bofore my vacation last year.
And...if you are getting sick, you are not going to want to hear this, but take a couple days off form the gym and let your body rest (and immune system recharge!)


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Didn't get to the store for zinc or any Vitanmis I have been on Vit C all day and passed out after work- literally! My dogs didn't get any attn. Just finished my eggs cause I thought cream would make me more nasaly. I was only gonne do only my cardio tonight, but I feel a lil better and just looked over my new leg w/o for this week...I think I can pull it thru TOMORROW IS FRIDAY:bounce:

Off to da gym..............


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

if you are at the begingin of a cold...you are going to do more harm than good, young lady!


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Hope you feel better Les!

You are a trooper!  Hang in there!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I read somewhere that if you take orange juice, vodka, an aspirin and have sex, you will feel better!
No, I didn't read that in a medical journal. I read it in some smut book, but I did read it....even if it doesn't work, you won't care...either way, a win-win situation!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

The BF would like that idea

I was wrong about the leg workout- It was HARD Many sets, many reps and many lunges I completed all the exercises despite my lightheadedness:grin, once the Smith lunges were over with I was fine I am moving my cardio to another day. Maybe Fri or Sun. I feel a lil better though, now it is time to get some zzz's! Good night all!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey lady... I sent you a PM!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

"The BF would like that idea"

***I'm just trying to help out where I can...I cannot help iun the nutricion areana, so have input where I do have knowledge!

Sleep well!
have a great weekend! I'm off 'till Monday night! I'm working the club this weekend, trying to be the best man-whore / flirt I can be!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2002)

You go burner!!!

Hope you feel better Les!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am a man of the people.
it's a humble job, yet I still do it....


----------



## craig777 (Sep 13, 2002)

Good morning Leslie, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Adidas (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Leslie how are you feeling today?


----------



## KahunaBob (Sep 13, 2002)

Good Morning Leslie....
How are you?  

KahunaBob


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Good morning all

Friday is finally here I had a very hard time getting up this AM. Went to bed a lil early(for me  ) at 12:15am, BUT I couldn't fall asleep! I hate that!

I feel better than I did yesterday, though my left ear still hurts a lil. I am not sneezing or blowing my nose nearly as much. I think tonights rest will zap this thing.

I can't believe its only 8:40am here- I feel like I have been here for 3 hours already, todya is gonna be a looonng day

You guys better keep me company


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah, Fridays are always the longest days.  Lets see how we can shorten it.  Lets see... OK I got it, here is your schedule.

8:50 - 10:00 talk to your co-workers
10:00-10:30 coffee break (decaf of course)
10:30-11:30 actually do some work
11:30-1:00 early lunch
1:00-1:30 do some more work
1:30-2:00 coffee break (decaf of course)
2:00-3:00 pretend something is wrong with your computer
3:00-4:00 actually do some work
4:00-5:00 clean around your desk, organise stuff


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Les!
Just wanted to pop in and wish you a wonderful weekend.. And not that I want to rub it in your face, but I???m leaving work in 5 minutes!  Yep, going to the gym for a good leg workout! 
Have a great day!
Take care,
Jen


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Yeah, Fridays are always the longest days.  Lets see how we can shorten it.  Lets see... OK I got it, here is your schedule.
> 
> 8:50 - 10:00 talk to your co-workers
> ...




LOL, well that won't work too well.
* I only like the sales reps- and they are outta the office by 9
* The rest of the coworkers are Blah
* Do work?  LOL
* I don't have to pretend something is wrong with my comp, it breaks down nearly everyday
* More work? 
* clean my desk? Good idea

What do you do for work EW?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Les!
> Just wanted to pop in and wish you a wonderful weekend.. And not that I want to rub it in your face, but I???m leaving work in 5 minutes!  Yep, going to the gym for a good leg workout!
> Have a great day!
> ...



Hi Jen
I would love to belive leaving work in five minutes, but after my new leg w/o last night- NOT to do legs LOL
Have fun


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm a PhD student.  Today I have to teach some students how to use some manufacturing equipment and tell them what projects would be interesting for a class.  I'm thinking some product quality control and internet monitoring would be fun.  Then I have to write an abstract for a conference paper.  Next, I have to help our group collect some data from some tanks.  Then my research reading.  It's a pretty good day in the lab.   We're suppose to have a pizza party today.  I have to have a slice just to be nice


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

I think product quality controll sounds pretty cool. The abstract sounds BORING and as for as the tanks....what kind of data?

Since when did eattign a slice make you a nice person?


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

LOL... well I thought it would be nice to eat a slice with the group instead of saying no... sorry folks, I don't eat your kind of food.

The abstract is gonna be exciting cause it's short and it's my research 

As for the data, we just are taking tank water level measurements for some experiments we are conducting.  No biggie, we just want to validate some of our algorithms.  Fun Fun!  

Gotta go set up the stuff for the students now, be back at lunch time


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

Wake up!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

I am trying. The gang is keeping me on my tos in the new girl thread! LOL

Coupla hours to go- the only thing is I lost my checkbook Now the BF is pissed LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> The abstract is gonna be exciting cause it's short and it's my research
> 
> As for the data, we just are taking tank water level measurements for some experiments we are conducting.  No biggie, we just want to validate some of our algorithms.  Fun Fun!


Careful how technical you get in your descriptions there E... there are a lot of foreign nationals on here and you don't want to violate our U.S. Export Control regulations


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

GIRL YOU LOST YOUR CHECKBOOK?????? HOLY CRAP!!!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

Heh, thanks butterfly, you can tell I am being careful not to be too specific 

Sorry to hear about your checkbook Leslie.  Do you have to cancel all your checks?  That would cause me a nervous breakdown!  Especially with being sick and tired.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, I found my checkbook
It was buried in my purse the whole time
Guess I really need to clean that damn thing out! What a relief!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 13, 2002)

LOL.. whew!  Double whew! 
Just go steal one of those grocery baskets.  It's stylish and you can also hold all your meals in them.  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

NO KIDDING~ Double WHEW!! (pssst its hard to type w/ wet nails )


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

Have a great weekend Leslie!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Actually, I found my checkbook
> It was buried in my purse the whole time
> Guess I really need to clean that damn thing out! What a relief!


I have that problem too girl!!!

Sometimes I think I should just get a smaller purse... but then I can't decide what I wouldn't carry in it


----------



## Leslie (Sep 14, 2002)

11:30am

Saturday
Meal 1
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
1/2 apple

3:00pm
Meal 2
6 oz Chicken
5 tsp Ceasear
1/2 apple

6:00pm
Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
1 Tbsp Cesear
1 tsp. Flax

9:00pm
Meal 4
*out to eat? Prob fish*

12:00am
Meal 5
2 scoop Designer
2 tbsp cream
5 strawberries

2:30am
Meal 6
1 can tuna
1 tbsp Safflower mayo
1 cup gren beans


----------



## Leslie (Sep 14, 2002)

I am with you on the purse thing Butterfly!

Dear Diary,

Today I got some much needed rest. I am feeling a lil recharged! I had to go and sign my new lease for Oct and found out we no longer have to sneak our 2nd doggire around cause they allow more than one dog per home Actually 50% of the residents have dogs! Then I mosied over to get my hair done- at a Salon I have nvr been to Well it tunred out to be a very posh French place- with robes and all. All the stylist and colorists were GAY and French! So needless to say I got a great highlight and had lots of fun! I am going back right before my show for my hair cut with Claude....I have always gotten "foil highlight" but Frank told me that is OLD! He used only a comb!! That's how they do it in France Anyway it was real cool Well now I have to balance my checkbook (BORING  ) since I found it! and then me and the man are going to have a romantic evening  now that I am feeling better!!
Hope you guys are eatting clean!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 15, 2002)

I ate clean... er than last week 

Sounds like you had a fun time at the stylist.  I never have much fun at the Hair Cuttery.  They just chop chop chop... your done... pay up hehe.   They told me that mohawks are out of style though, is that true?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Sunday meals 
12:00pm
Meal 1
4 oz meat
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
1/2 apple

4:30pm
Meal 2
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp flax
1 red pepper

7:30pm'
Meal 3
6 oz Chicken
4 Tsp Newman Cesear
1/2 apple

10:45pm
Meal 4
6 oz Cod
1 Tbsp Safflowerr mayo
1 c green beans

1:15am
Meal 5
2 scoop Designer
2 Tbsp Cream
4 strawberries
  ** According to DP this "early" meal was ok since fish digests rapidly- but 3 hrs apart is better!! I just needed the cals and beside I was HUNGRY


----------



## craig777 (Sep 16, 2002)

Good morning Leslie 

That was a mean prank starting a thread promising half naked pics of you. I take back all the sweet things I have ever said about you. 

Just kidding sweetie.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Dear Diary,
Well here I sit again at my desk, telling myself 5 more days til the weekend and talking myself through my day. I hate my job- yet I shouldn't since I get paid a decent salary, can eat whenever, I work with my man ect, I dictate my own work for the most part- so why do I not like it?  Oh well, LOL

Yesterday was SO relaxing-after the gym I cooked and cleaned a lil and then LAID AROUND with my doggies (I felt bad for Rocky- he had too much rawhide and threw up like 8 times on my beige carpet! Thank god we will have hardwood floors soon!) My boyfriend, Dave, was in good relaxed spirits too - he even watched Sex in the city with me! Shhh don't tell 

Its dreary here, and 1 hr til meal time I have decided I will be going to the gym first thing after work on Mondays and Thursdays-enabling me to go to bed at 11:15pm!!!!! I think I def need to get more sleep -esp with my new workout plan and soon more cardio- I will be wiped out! So thats what I'll do. 

I attached a pic of "Rocky" my sick puppy You can see how sick he looks even in this picture! Poor thing breaks my heart It is raqther small because it will NOT let me attach it any bigger


----------



## EarWax (Sep 16, 2002)

All jobs get stale and unfullfilling after you get the hang of it.  You need a raise or promotion to lift your spirits.  

I watch Sex and the City...err sometimes... but now that Sopranos is on again... Forgetaboutit....

Sleep is what we all need.  Sometimes I feel if I just lived out in the woods like Grizzly Adams I would be much happier.  I don't know what that has to do with sleep, but it just came to mind LOL

Hope your doggie gets better!  I hate to see animals suffer through illness.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

EW- I have just been promoted with a fat raise about a month ago LOL I am still not happy  LOL


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Hiya Les 

I hear you looking for something bigger? 

If you`d like to email it to me I`m sure we could cum to some arrangement


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

I see you are feelng better this evening Kus! I didn't say bigger, I said better LOL

Loved the W8 thing- it was quite embarassign to have two asses on my screen at work though! LOL


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I see you are feelng better this evening Kus! I didn't say bigger, I said better LOL
> 
> Loved the W8 thing- it was quite embarassign to have two asses on my screen at work though! LOL



LOL....sorry bout that  

And, um.....I was talking about you pups pic....not....well you know


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

LMAO _I guess I didn't get enough sleep once again, and I am turning into a pornal gal


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh wow....my prefect partner   

I`ll be in the same postion tomorrow at this time


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

How is your dog Leslie? I have a golden Lab he is my shadow follows me EVERYWHERE espeically since his accident 9 months ago.. Lost his front right leg up to the shoulder had to have it amputated.. but even with 3 legs and weighin in a 135 lbs he is the BIGGEST pure bred golden Lab anyone has seen.. he is gorgeous. Your doggy is soo sweet I am sorry he is sick.I belong to a cat charity I am on chair of the board and it breaks my heart at sometimes the options we must choose for the animals.I have 9 cats at the moment. so I really feel your pain about your pet/friend.

Hugs to you both.
Erilay'a


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> How is your dog Leslie? I have a golden Lab he is my shadow follows me EVERYWHERE espeically since his accident 9 months ago.. Lost his front right leg up to the shoulder had to have it amputated.. but even with 3 legs and weighin in a 135 lbs he is the BIGGEST pure bred golden Lab anyone has seen.. he is gorgeous. Your doggy is soo sweet I am sorry he is sick.I belong to a cat charity I am on chair of the board and it breaks my heart at sometimes the options we must choose for the animals.I have 9 cats at the moment. so I really feel your pain about your pet/friend.
> 
> Hugs to you both.
> Erilay'a


Hey Eri
He seems to be doing better. My maltese has a fetish for panties, but Rocky has a fetish for bones. If you give him eone whel will not do ANYTHING but CHEW. He seems to be better after laying around yesterday- he did plenty of snoring!

I am sorry about your lab. I wish I could have one- but we live in an apt(actually we are only supposed to have ONE dog ) NINE cats WOW! I would be like you too- I love animals and hate to see them neglected or abused. Ever see that show on Animal Planet with the rescue ctr in Staten Island- I cry everytime and my BF alwasy says I should workt here- but then chgs his mind because he knows I will bring them all home!

Thanks for your warm wishes


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hiya Les!
Happy Monday!
been keeping busy! Had an okie dokie weekend.
You 'mosied'? Sine when does an 'East Coast' girl mosie?
Thout that was only particular to the western part of these great states!


You are the person I need to ask: I wsa looking at a 3 week, burn fat diet. One of the things I read to eat is asparagus. I cannot stand the shiat. Are there any good alternatives? I do not much like squash, either.....help me?
thnx!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey B How bout some Green beans or brocolli? Lettuce, spinach, peppers, mushrooms? Those are all high fiber low carb veggies Getting back on track, eh?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

working on it!
let's see....all the nutter butters are gone...the brownies are gone...(hey, my mother boought the box for me to go wioth the baking pan she bought me...) I HAD to make them...you know..to make sure the pan worked....

This article I read in a Men's Health magazine I think it was, was calling for a 100 - 1300 cal / day diet for about 3 weeks to just dump off my 'winter insulation'.
I was thinking more along the lines of 1300 - 1400 cals. Figure 500 cals below my maintaining cal intake (1800 cals)

I'm completely off work this Wednesday, so I will look to seeing what I need to buy at the store to do this. I HATE counting cals...


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 16, 2002)

Can you explain that a bit better burner....you're thinking of dropping your cals to 1300?!?! I hope that's not what you're saying!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

1300 cals??? W8 you had better set him str8!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey you!
You did read correctly:
I'm weighing in at about 185 - 188lbs right now...lean weight is closer to 170?
as I remember, resting, maintaining cal intake for my weight should be around 1800 cals per day.

If I drop that # by 500 cals per day, keeping within my intake ratios (p,c,f) within my 5 - 6 meals per day and continuing my workouts, I should drop off some lbs quick, then go back to higher cals?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

see Les? I TOLD you I need you to COOK for me!

Now w8's gonan tear me a new one!
(Hell, I thought she was gonna lay into me abuot the nutter butters....)
In my defense...it took me almost a month to finish them off.....


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 16, 2002)

You're fucking right I am....I wouldn't even prescribe 1300 calories to a 115 lb girl...nevermind a 175 lb male!.....is that your goal burner...to look like a 115 lb girl? ....You better get your ass into nutrition and read the sticky in there....1300 calories!!!!!  I don't even think you should lower your calories to 1800! How's that for being way off on your numbers!

Geez-us!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

damn, now I am trouble.....
yes ma'am....am going now.....

"is that your goal burner...to look like a 115 lb girl?"
naw...I don't look good in a dress!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm to sexy for this party, too sexy for this party, the way I'm discoooo dancingggg....  and I'm too sexy for Milan... too sexy for Milan...New York... and Ja---paa--aaann


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

EW~ LMAO I think you have a thang for da 80's LOL You have been ordering those cd's on the commercials haven't you

Remember this one?: "We don't have to take our clothes off, to have a good time.....OH NO! We can dance and have a party(party) All night nig nig ngh night......"


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Sorry, but taking ones clothing off is a requirement for having a good time.


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Hehe Leslie, I can't place that one... hmm who was it?  Yeah I'm on my 80's kick listening on the radio (was a country buff for a while, but that has gotten old).

Nobody gonna breaka my stride, I'm running in an all tux crowd, oh no (oh no) I gotta keep on movinggggg...


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

Jermaine Stewart


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Got to keep on movin- Yea I know that one LOL. 
Ah you didn't know that one hit wonder? It was sang by a guy that looked like loniel richie

Haha Fade
Is IM too slow with postings that you are reading my diary? I have never seen you in here before


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Jermaine Stewart




YES!! That's it LOL


----------



## Fade (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Haha Fade
> Is IM too slow with postings that you are reading my diary? I have never seen you in here before


It is slower than I would like, but I just want to see your avatar.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

MOnday W/O 
BACK

Wide Grip Parallel
12/840, 10/60, 8/65, 8/65

T Bar Row
10/20, 8/25, 8/30, 6/35

RG Bentover Row
10/50, 8/70, 8/80, 6/80

One Arm DB row
10/30, 8/35, 8/35, 6/40

Weighted Hypers
3 sets of 12/25

25min HIIT on Treadmill(one min 4.0, next min 7.0-9.0 range ect) only 246 cals burned, but my legs felt it


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Tuesday 09/17 meals 
No chicken in the house and my busy ass has yet to go to Costco..............

7:30am
Meal 1
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhote 1 yolk
1/2 apple

10:30am
Meal 2
1 can tuna
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 Red Pepper

1:30pm
Meal 3
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
1/2 Grapefruit

4:30pm
Meal 4
1 can Tuna
2 Tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 Red Pepper

7:30pm
Meal 5
2 scoop Designer
2 Tbsp Cream
5 Strawberries

10:30pm
Meal 6
6 oz Cod
1 c Green Beans
1 Tbsp Safflower Mayo


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

good work out Leslie! 

I now have these 80's song stuck in my head! thanks guyz n girlz! ug ug ug

be well

Eri'


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Hmm.. I'm still trying to get that tune in my head from Jermaine Stewart.. but all I can come up with is... this..

"Tonighttt... we're going to have a party... all night long... (all night)  all nigghhtt... all night longgg-aa--aa-ongg...."  That it?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

nope

FADE- Can ya help us out here? EW will not be able to sleep tonight cause his brain will be racking up the tunes trying to figure out his song!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2002)

Damn I am fuqing HUNGRY TODAY!! My tummy just growled SO loud that EVERYONE heard LOL 
25min to go


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

ahhhhhhh I can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## EarWax (Sep 17, 2002)

Just think about flax oil and the hunger goes magically away


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

""Tonighttt... we're going to have a party... all night long... (all night) all nigghhtt... all night longgg-aa--aa-ongg...." That it?"

now that one WAS Lionel Richie.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 17, 2002)

O I just found something that tastes so good Leslie.. berry flavored tofu that you cut in cubes and throw is a salad!! OH so yummy! 

that is if you like Tofu??

hee hee

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

GOOD MORNING, LESLIE!

Dare I say, 'Happy Hump Day!"


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

Good morning Leslie.. ! O O O HUMP DAY O O O . wink wink .. 
Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Knew you'd catch that one....


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

HUMP DAY??


----------



## craig777 (Sep 18, 2002)

Good morning Leslie


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 18, 2002)

Hump day ..yah the mid week..getting over the Hump! LOL

Hope your day is terrific! and it is everything you hope for.. or make happen.. 

Eri'


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

OOOOOHHHH I get it! LOL I thought you guys knew it was "our" night with my man LOL

Get over da HUMP- I like that

Morning Craig!


----------



## sawheet (Sep 18, 2002)

Lionel Ritchey??  only hear that at weddings, thank god


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

Wednesday  09/18 meals 
No chicken in the house and my busy ass has yet to go to Costco..............STILL

7:30am
Meal 1
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
1/2 apple

10:30am
Meal 2
4 oz lean meat
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
1/2 apple

1:30pm
Meal 3
1 can tuna
2 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 Red Pepper

4:30pm
Meal 4
1 can tuna
1 Tbsp Newman Balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 Red Pepper

7:30pm
Meal 5
5oz Cod
3 eggwhites
1 Tbsp Safflower mayo
1/2 apple 

10:30pm
Meal 6
6 oz Chicken
5 Tsp. Newmans Cesear
1 c Green Beans

W/O= Tonight is the dreaded HIIT


----------



## EarWax (Sep 18, 2002)

No Chicken in the house?  Just take some Cod and mush it into the shape of a chicken using flax to make it stick together.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> No Chicken in the house?  Just take some Cod and mush it into the shape of a chicken using flax to make it stick together.



LMAO
That's probably what Mochy, the flax freak doesLOL


----------



## Leslie (Sep 18, 2002)

Just did 26 min on the tready. HIIT intervals of 4.0, 7.0, 8.0, then 8.5 for a while, then 9.0. Dyametradrine rocks 

290 cals burned


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> LMAO
> That's probably what Mochy, the flax freak doesLOL



LMFAO!  Flax Freak,  aww, I'm not that bad.  Have you tried flax in your oats yet (really, its pretty good)


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Just did 26 min on the tready. HIIT intervals of 4.0, 7.0, 8.0, then 8.5 for a while, then 9.0. Dyametradrine rocks
> 
> 290 cals burned



Hey gorgeous!  

What is Dyametradine? A fat burner? ephedrine?

Got an email from J'bo... she said to say 'hi' you all and that she was proud of ya and to kick some ass in your comp ....

As usual girl, you are an inspiration!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 19, 2002)

Dyametradrine is ephedrine Amazing how much more stamina I have when I take it, although DP does not approve...... 

Thanks for passing Jbo's hello along- I do miss the spunky gal

Thanks Lina


----------



## Leslie (Sep 20, 2002)

09/21 FRIDAY Meals

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM
6 oz Chicken
1 Tbsp Newman Cesear
1 Tsp Flax
1 small apple

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM
4 oz 93% lean meat
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
½ grapefruit

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
1 can Tuna
4 Tsp Newman Blasamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 red pepper

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
6 oz Chicken
1 Tbsp. Cesear Dressing
1 Tsp. Flax 
1 c green beans

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
2 scoops Designer
6 Strawberries
2 Tbsp heavy cream

MEAL SIX
11:00pm
6 oz Cod
1 tbsp Safflower Mayo
1 c green beans


----------



## Leslie (Sep 20, 2002)

*Thursday W/O*

One legged Leg Curls
 12/25, 12/25, 10/31

DB SLDL
 30/10, 30/10, 30/8 * would have used a 35lb but I sliced my knuckle on my left middle finger cutting frozen chicken It hurt like hell to hold these friggin DB's)

Lying LC
 12/50, 10/62.5, 8/62.5

Step ups
 20 each leg/20lb DB's, 20ea/15lb DB x 3

Standing Calve- one leg
 12/40, 12/20 x 2

Toe  Press
 15/180, 12/180, 15/180


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

Hiya sexy, how`s life today?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, now that it is Friday.................SWELL!! Not that I ahve big plans for the weekend, LOL Just happy to get outta work

And get some SLEEP- I am sure you can relate to that!

Soem friends are gonna get bombed tonight- wishI could go~ but I know I would be too tempted right now. I need to get trashed LOL. So at home I will be watching a flick

and How ARE YOU Kus?


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

I AM GREAT  

It`s 11:30 Friday night here, and I finally finished work for the week  No  way I`m seeing 5:00am tomorrow  

And, to add to an already great day, my favourite web page is back online after 3 months of being down


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

OUCH....sorry to hear about you hand!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Kuso!
Dare I ask what this favirute page is????


Dang, Les-
I give you a new expression, (hump day) and you say hi to craig....


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

Burner, if you have acces to the adult section you can go check it out


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

Les when you say 93% lean meat.. what exactly do you mean? is that like deli meat or weighed portioned meat from the butcher.. clue me .. cos I feel like a doorknob..( ya know where everyone gets a turn.. ) cos I canna figure it out.. LOL

Have a great weekend!! what flick did ya watch?

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Damn...cannot access that....big brother...or in this case....big coproal punishment....is watching!

Eri- did ya get my pm?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Les when you say 93% lean meat.. what exactly do you mean? is that like deli meat or weighed portioned meat from the butcher.. clue me .. cos I feel like a doorknob..( ya know where everyone gets a turn.. ) cos I canna figure it out.. LOL
> 
> Have a great weekend!! what flick did ya watch?
> ...



Leslie does not eat deli meat  This is lean beef


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 21, 2002)

ah alright Cool! thanks W8. 

I am using your womens diet from the nutrition section.. started today..



Burner.. I got it and will do it justice when I have more than a few moments.. I have 10 kids in my house at present arghhh.. LOL

Eri'


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2002)

Saturday Meals 
2:00am Friday night....

1 can Tuna
2 tbsp Newman balsamic
1 Tsp Flax
1 red pepper
* I had this for two reasons: (1) I never get 6 meals in on weekend/didn;t want to go more than 10hrs w/o food and (2) I was HUNGRY 

12:30pm
Meal 1
4 oz 93% lean beef
3 eggwhite 1 yolk
1/2 apple

More sleep and fun

3:30pm
Meal 2
4 oz 93% lean beef
3.5 oz Flounder
1 Tbsp Reg Mayo
1/2 apple
*pre w/o

Gym and tanning

7:15pm
Meal 3
1 can Tuna
2 tbsp Newman balsamic
1 tsp flax
1 red pepper
* post w/o

10:00pm
meal 4
6 oz Chicken
1 tbsp Newman Cesear
1 tsp Flax
1 c mixed green beans/pepper

1:00am
meal 5
same as above


__________________


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Leslie does not eat deli meat  This is lean beef



That's right Eri~
 You can find this in the ground beef section. I usually run my cooked meat under hot water to drain more fat- because I am leary of the fat content. I have seen up to 96% lean meat!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

Morning all
*yawn*

Well the team has switched up my eatting plan again. I like this one though. It invovles actual carbs like oats and squash! Seems like they upped the carbs and lowered the fat since I am getting closer to my show. They also upped my cardio from 3 to 5 times per week. As we all know, AM empty stomach cardio is best. I did not get up for AM cardio today SO needless to say, I hit the snooze button MANY a timesLOL The fact I went to bed at 1am and my dogs were playfighting in my bed then, didn;t help I suppose. I think I will take this week in stride to get back in the groove of going to bed a lil earlier, catching up on my carbs, and going only one morning, then next week two mornings...ect

Todya is gonna be a LONG day. I am tired and have no work to do and none of my friends are on AOL Instant Msg LOL


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

No way!! Actual carbs? hehe  Do you think your kitchen can handle the pressure?  

Yeah, I know about sleep deprivation.  My sleeping habits were really bad a week ago.  This rest period helped a lot.  I'm finally back on track and waking up at 5:30am and getting to bed by 11:00pm at least.  Damn, Monday night football!  It starts at 9:00pm here.   Hope you get back on track also.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

My sleeping habits are due to my night owl of a BF LOL. When I lived alone, I was in bed by 1030-1100 every night!

Here is my thought of the day: Cutting Squash in half SUCKS! It is VERY difficult, BUT the end result is so WORTH it.

Guess I have gone too long w.o carbs since I think squash is the bomb LOL


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

squash??  No thanx


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

09/23/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ c oats
*35P 25C 10F*

MEAL TWO 
10:30 AM
6 oz chicken
1 Tsp Flax
1 cup Brocolli
4 Strawberries
1 apple
*35P 20C 5F*

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
6 oz chicken
½ c oats
1 Tsp Flax
*35P 25C 10F *

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
2 c Squash
1 c green beans
*35P 20C 5F *

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
6 oz chicken
1 tsp Flax
1 c Squash
1 ½ c green beans
*35P 10C 5F*

MEAL SIX
10:30pm
7 eggwhites
2 yolks
1 c green beans
*35P 0C 10F*


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey Leslie,  just stopping in to say hi and check out how things are going for you.  Looking good girl!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks A~ Can you believe I can have oats and squash?! I am in heaven! LOL


----------



## Adidas (Sep 23, 2002)

Someday I'll be right there with you


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 23, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## EarWax (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah I know what you mean, my imaginary girlfriend kept keeping me up at night.  I had to get rid of her though, she didn't like squash.  My new imaginary girlfriend is much nicer though, she likes squash and cleans my bathroom.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2002)

where are you?  i have cod and squash questions for you.  lol

hope all is well!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 25, 2002)

All is well NG Just busy at work....the nerve LOL

How can I be of assistance with cod and squash? 

I am also having frozen Tuna Steaks from Costco tonight....
Glad you are back and well!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 25, 2002)

SUCH nerve!  lol.

well - you got me going on the ground sirloin (it's damn yummy!) so i thought i'd try to get cod info from you too.  i need to have a little more variety and i never eat fish.

so....are you buying it fresh?  how do you cook and are you storing it and reheating it?  or do you only buy it cook it and eat it the same day?  (can you tell i never cook fish?)

i'm good on the squash.  i just wanted to mention it b/c it makes you happy to think about it.

you're doing so great!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> Yeah I know what you mean, my imaginary girlfriend kept keeping me up at night.  I had to get rid of her though, she didn't like squash.  My new imaginary girlfriend is much nicer though, she likes squash and cleans my bathroom.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hiya Les!

Squish, er..squash? Moer power tou you, hon!


"SO needless to say, I hit the snooze button MANY a timesLOL "
**I just added a third alarm clock to the bedroom.....I HATE waking up!


I would also like to know how to cook your fish? as I have mentioned it before, most of my cooking is done on the grill....can ya hook me up?


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Tuna steaks from Costco? I will have to look out for those?

How do they taste?

I like tuna so I'd imagine they are pretty good....

Had enuf sleep Les?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

Wednesday meals 
MEAL ONE
7:30 AM
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ c oats
*35P 25C 10F*

MEAL TWO 
10:30 AM
6 oz chicken
1 Tsp Flax
1 cup Green Beans
4 Strawberries
1 apple
*35P 20C 5F*

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
6 oz chicken
½ c oats
1 Tsp Flax
*35P 25C 10F *

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
2 c Squash
1 c Green Beans
*35P 20C 5F *

MEAL FIVE
8:00 PM
6 oz chicken
1 tsp Flax
1 c Squash
1 ½ c green beans
*35P 10c 5F*

MEAL SIX
11:00pm
6 oz (raw) Tuna Steak
Less than 1 bsp Safflower mayo
1 1/2 c green beans
*35P 0C 10F*


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

Wednesday W/O 
I had to make the gym REAL short due to some errands and stuff-so I did chest and postponed abs so I would not have to rush through them.....

DB Press Flat
10/25, 8/25, 6/30-10/15

DB Press Incline
10/20, 8/25, 8/25-8/18

Incline DB Flye
12/15, 10/15 x 2

Sitting Incline Flyes
12/10, 10/10 x 2

Postponed Abs for tonight

Will do legs/abs/HIIT tonight................


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Tuna steaks from Costco? I will have to look out for those?
> 
> How do they taste?
> ...



Hey there Lina!

Tuna steaks- DO NOT BUY THEM! They are DRY and GROSS.
I plan on saving them for when I have an emergency protein outage.....They were terrible- stick with the flounder! LOL

I actually feel not so tired today- first time in a LONG time!
Thanks for asking!

I noticed you changed your macros, are you trying something new?


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Didn't really changed my macros.... unless it was a carb up day?  Yesterday was an average low carb day though...

I guess you are feeling good due to your increase in carbs right?  Interesting to see that the team increased your carbs so close to comp time.... I wonder if they will keep that up once comp time nears?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Didn't really changed my macros.... unless it was a carb up day?  Yesterday was an average low carb day though...
> 
> I guess you are feeling good due to your increase in carbs right?  Interesting to see that the team increased your carbs so close to comp time.... I wonder if they will keep that up once comp time nears?




Oh, maybe it was the carb up.

YES!! The carbs! Maybe that is why I am not tired! LOL

I am sure it will be gruesome! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

Girl... you are so on target with your meals and workouts!!!  I can't wait to see the comp pics!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

...and she TOTALLY forgot about my little question...


Dang, you really are tearing it up w/ that squash, aren't you??


How does flounder taste? can you bbq it, or do you put it in the oven?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks B! I am trying real hard- its real tough sometimes though My poor BF..... LOL

Burner~ hey there The squash is EXCELLENT since it is a carb! hehe....Flounder can be fired with Pam, steamed or baked in the oven. It is a very delicate fish and has a very MILD taste. Almost no taste actually, but its light and good for before bed You must be gentle when cooking this since it breaks apart easily....Give it a try sometime

How are thangs in the club? See anymore blow up penis's? LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

thnx!

"How are thangs in the club? See anymore blow up penis's? LOL"
nope. Thank Gawd! No man should have to ever witness this!

I am taking such crap from my friends 'cause I failed to 'close the deal' with a blond a few weeks ag.
There I wuz....
It was closing time, and we were 'herding' people out the door. Iwent to a table with three ladies at it and went trhu my spiel of asking them to finish their drinks and make their way to the door. (I cannot be mean about it, I usually alter my voice or find some sort of comical way of telling them to get the fuq out!)
Well, I was leaned over their table with my hands on it. I was wearing a tight black shirt, and I guess that she saw that I had a bit of a chest. She looked at me, then started to grope my chest. To her delight, might I add. (gawd, I luv drunk women!)
Well, after a few moments of this, I jokingly told her that I would have to reciprocate! She turned her chest towards me and said, OK!
Damn my parents for bringing me up with manners...I politely declined....AND FORGET TO GET A RAINCHECK! 
So...flounder goes well with ketchup?
HA! Just pulling your chain, MS IT HAS 4g OF SUGAR!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi Leslie - You're doing so well!  Hope you realize that you inspire lots of people 'round here (me included).  

Do you buy the flounder fresh?  Do you cook all of it at once and then refrigerate and reheat or do you have to buy it cook it and eat it same day?  (I never cook fish so I'm clueless but need to add some variety)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey NG~ I never buy fresh , even though its better. I just never know what I am in the mood for. I am a plan and cook ahead type of person. Fresh fish needs to be cooked and ate within a day. Frozen is at your convenience I usually make two servings at a time.

I will have a great day since it is FRIDAY!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOO


----------



## Adidas (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Hi Leslie - You're doing so well!  Hope you realize that you inspire lots of people 'round here (me included).
> 
> Hope you have a great day!




Hi NG..I agree with you 100%!   Leslie inspires me too!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks Leslie - that's what I thought on the fresh fish.  So now I'll start seeing what stores around me have frozen (that isn't breaded etc).  I always prepare stuff ahead.  Eggs, veggies, chicken, ground sirloin (thanks again for that tip!)...all of it.

I hear you on it finally being Friday!  Will you actually catch up on some sleep over the weekend?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

Aw thanks girls! As someone wise once said "you guys keep me on my toes" 

Catching up on sleep? Not tommorow~I have TOO many things going on, BUT at least I don't have to work! Sunday is my SABBATH!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

Saturday Meals

10:00am
Meal 1
1/2c Oats
6 egg white 1 yolk

1:00pm
Meal 2
6 oz chicken
1 small red grapefruit
1 tsp flax
**prew/o

5:00pm
Meal 3
4 eggwhite 1 yolk
2 oz chicken
1/2c oats
1/2c Brocolli

The rest of meals should be intersting since I have 4 oz of chicken left and no eggs............

8:30pm
Meal 4~ BF insisted on going out since we had NO food 
6 oz Mesquite Grilled Chicken Breast
1 Grilled Shrimp
Brocolli
(I think I exceeded the 5gram F alottment even though it was the best I could do )

11:30pm
Meal 5
4 oz Chicken
1 tsp Flax
2 c Broccoli/grean beans combo

2:30am
Meal 6
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp Flax
1 1/2 c Brocolli


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

*Saturday W/O*

BB Shld press
12/40, 9/50, 6/50-8-30

Side Lat Ladder using 5, 8, 10, and 12lbs

Hammer Curls
12/12, 10/12, 8/15

DB Rear
3 sets of 10/12

Cable Lat
3 sets weights of 10 and 20 to failure

Smith Shrugs
3 sets 10/90 plus machine

Hanging Situp 12, 12, 10
Bench Crunch 25, 20, 20
Ball w/ twist 25, 25, 40

Crosstrainer HIIT 23 minutes exactly 301 cals burned..and of course NO thermos


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

Sunday Meals 
12PM
Meal 1
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
1/2 c oats

3PM
Meal2
5 oz chicken
1 tsp Flax
1 1/2 c Brocolli
1 small red grapefruit
*prew/o

7PM
Meal 3
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
1/2 c oats
3/4 c green beans
*post w/o

10PM
Meal 4
5 oz chicken
1 tsp Flax
1 c Squash
1 c green beans

1AM
Meal 5
1 can tuna
1.5 tsp Flax
1 1/2 c Brocolli


----------



## Leslie (Sep 29, 2002)

Sunday W/O 
Cambered Bar Pushdown
12/50, 12/60, 10/60, 10/60, 8/70

Sitting Cable Rope
10/20, 10/20, 4/30-3/20-5/10

One Arm Rope Pushdown
10/20, 8/20, 7/30

Standing BB Curls
12/30, 10/40, 8/40, 6/40, 6/40

Incline Supinated
10/15, 8/15, 8/15

32 min running on Tready, 363 cals burned


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Morning, Les!
Happy Monday!
Always like reading your journal..keeps me motivated!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

*Monday Meals*

No chicken in da house Looks like tuna ALL day

09/30/02

MEAL ONE
7:30 AM
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ c oats

MEAL TWO             
10:30 AM
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp Newman Balsamic
1 cup Brocolli
1 small red grapefruit

MEAL THREE
1:30 PM
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
½ c oats
1 c brocolli

MEAL FOUR
4:30 PM
1 can Tuna
1 Tsp. Flax
1 c Squash
1 c green beans

MEAL FIVE
7:30 PM
6 oz chicken
1 tsp Flax
1 c Squash
1 ½ c green beans

MEAL SIX
10:30pm
6 oz chicken	
1 Tsp flax
1 c green beans


----------



## Leslie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Burner~How are ya this dreadful Monday?

Well the weekend was relaxing considering I slept away Friday night~took a nap and woke up the next morning!

Sunday was the gym and LOUNGING Gotta love the couch and tv.......

Today is the last day of the month for my sales office, so needless to say everyone is on edge...ts gonna be a LONG day LO


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey you!
This is a WONDEROUS DAY!
The sun is shining, the birds are singing....I wish I rode the motor cycle to work today. probably rain tomorow though..
I'm actually awake on this first day shift in two months! I think I have to owe it to my clenbutrx....that shiat really wires me!

My day was really short yesterday...I overslept. I got off frm the club and home by 0300 and was hungry. So, I ate two left over 93% fat free burgers from the 'fridge. (no buns). I didn't want to go to bed with that just sittin in my stomach, so i watched a movie. I had my alarm set for 10:30 am, so i would be ab;e to sleep last night. I didn't get up till 3pm...oops.
I called my girl and decided to drive the hour to getto her and hung out /her for a couple hours. I didn't get home until 1230...back up at 440...

I'm glad I don't have cable at home! Of course, I am going to have to go to either a friend's house or parent's to watch JAG tomorrow and Survivor on Thursday.....


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi Leslie..... I have to hear, tell me about the bread!  lol

hope all is well.  you look truly amazing in your pictures!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey NG Thanks Girl!

The bread was so soft and white The jam and PB was thick and I ate one piece at a time and enjoyed the gooeyness of the jam. It was HEAVEN!! 

Now I have to pay...Looks like I am in for SIX days a week MORNING cardio Alternatuing between 40 min traditional and 30 min HIIT!! Missed this morning already...This will be interesting...LOL On top of that~ NO THERMOS OR COFFEE I am a dead woman....


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 2, 2002)

no - you are a gorgeous, dedicated, inspirational woman preparing to kick ASS!

(but the morning cardio would make me cry too.)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Awww man I bet that bread was yummy girl!!

OUCH- 6 days a week of morning cardio! I will pray for you ..lol!

NO you can do it girl!!!!! Your Dedicated!!!  
LUV Your pictures~


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks Princess! Morning cardio IS going to kill me. bUt me and Dave, my BF talked it out and I will do my thing and go to bed early! We will be doing lunch during the week and the weekend thing since we won't see much of eahc other til after myshow. Thank god he's is understamding, I love him so much


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Wednesday Meals 
730am
meal 1
6 eggwhite 1 yolk
1/2 c oats

10:30am 
meal 2
6 oz chicken
1 c brocolli
1 tsp flax
1 small red grapefruit

1:30pm
meal 3
6 oz chicken
1/2 tsp flax
1/2 c oats
1 c brocolli

4:30pm
meal 4
6 oz chicken
1 c brocolli
1 tsp flax
1 c Squash

8:00pm
meal 5
6 oz chicken
1 tsp flax 
1 c green beans
1 c squash

11:00pm
meal 6
6 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
2 c greenbeans

CARDIO~ HIIT on Bike tonight


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2002)

DAMN LESLIE,

Thats a shitload of Chicken.  I know you were out of chicken one day but no need to overload on the chicken fix.  j/k  LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> DAMN LESLIE,
> 
> Thats a shitload of Chicken.  I know you were out of chicken one day but no need to overload on the chicken fix.  j/k  LOL!



I was thinking the same thing LOL My BF is complaining he is not getting enough...hehe...I am making FLounder tommorow though

Its wierd but now I LOVE flax like you Flax on cold chicken plain its da bomb....I have really lost all my taste buds apparantly


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2002)

See told you flax gets to be pretty good tasting after a while.  LOL 

I know we just a bunch of sick individuals who have burnt all their tastebuds off due to bland food.  Oh well, we still have peanut butter!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Its strange isn't it? LOL They have brainwashed our tongues LOL


----------



## Adidas (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Its wierd but now I LOVE flax like you Flax on cold chicken plain its da bomb....I have really lost all my taste buds apparantly




Leslie and Mochy.... you two scare me   When I write that  I like flax feel free to tell me you told me so.    BUT until then I hate it ...yuck 

Leslie..and I thought I was eating some chicken in a day. Girl, you have me beat by a long shot!  As for the morning cardio... getting up is the hard part


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Oh well, we still have peanut butter!



NOT EXACTLY 

(two of ya don't)


DP


----------



## Leslie (Oct 3, 2002)

Its almost Friday
FYI
The team has changed my diet....for the worst LOL. As you will see its NO carb(only veggies) and down to 5 meals with a lil more protein and fat...good news is I get to enjoy the biweekly carbups agian!

My cardio routine has also changed to 6 MORNINGS a week....Hmm, no coffee, no thermos and no carbs...this should be interesting LOL


----------



## Leslie (Oct 3, 2002)

*Thursday*

6:00 AM~ 35 min running on tready, almost 400 cals burned....yes I actually got up!

7:30am
Meal 1
7 eggwhites 3 yolks
1 c Brocolli

9:00am Very hungry already

10:30 am
Meal 2
5 oz chicken
2 egg whites
1 tbsp Flax
1 1/2 c green beans

1:30pm
Meal 3
5 oz chicken
2 egg whites
1 tbsp Flax
1 1/2 c green beans

4:30pm
meal 4
5 oz chicken
2 egg whites
1 tbsp Flax
apple cider vinegar
1 1/2 c green beans

8:30 or 9:00pm
meal 5
40g P through Flounder
apple cider vinegar
1 tbsp Olive oil
3 cups Lettuce


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

6 MORNINGS a week... 

Good luck, sweetie!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 3, 2002)

Tell me about it! LOL I have made a pact with my man....I will be in bed very early these days....He understands


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey girl! How did you feel doing your cardio this morning?

Thats good you will be going to bed a lot earlier!! Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 3, 2002)

amazingly I feel very AWAKE..more so than ever?!! I am sure I will crash soon though
Thanks for asking P


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> amazingly I feel very AWAKE..more so than ever?!! I am sure I will crash soon though
> Thanks for asking P




Hey Les...Good for you for gettting up! I know feel great after my morning w/o's!  Around 2 or 3pm is when I sometimes hit that wall and become very sleepy.  That tanning bed has saved me the last week..ha ha    This is force you to get to bed early.  The toughest part is getting out of bed   Now you are on my w/o schedule...LOL


----------



## Leslie (Oct 3, 2002)

I hear you A! I usually nap for an hour after work-before the gym, but I am going to force myself not to and go to the gym earlier instead. Its good thing I am on 5 meals cause at least I made my last meal at 9PM so I can be in bed by 1030

i am fortunate in the fact my apt complex (until I move on the 13th) has a treadmill, so I can shower at home.. I used to hate the flipflop thing at the gym showers LOL. Do you go to the gym at night too? Or do you do everything in the AM?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> Do you go to the gym at night too? Or do you do everything in the AM?



I get everything done in the morning. By the time I get out of work, I am exhausted and sometimes don't have the energy to go back.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> amazingly I feel very AWAKE..more so than ever?!! I am sure I will crash soon though
> Thanks for asking P



GREAT GIRL! Ya know, the few times I get my a$$ up and go to the gym in the morning.. I have a ton of energy all day! Its great!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

TGIF! Well I did it, I was in bed at 1030pm and fast asleep by 1115 because my BF, said I didn't budge when he came home, even with the dogs barking LOL. I woke up a lil to late for the full 30 min HIIT, so I did 25 min HIIT on the bike. AND got to work ten minutes EARLY. That is HUGE for me 

I sweat my ass off on that bike, yet I only burned 160 calIts depressing LOL

Also, there is a shooting going on in my county in MD, Some maniac randomly killed five innocent people at various locations (gas station, craft store ect) One bullet killed all these people. They haven't caught him yet., though they know he drives a white Izuzu Box truck, now everytime I see one I get freaked


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Les-

Good job with getting to bed early!  I agree with you about TGIF.  I am probably headed to the tanning bed for a quick 20 min power nap during lunch to get me through the day 

I heard about the shootings on the news this morning.  CRAZY MAN!  How far was it from you?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Adidas *_
> Hey Les-
> 
> Good job with getting to bed early!  I agree with you about TGIF.  I am probably headed to the tanning bed for a quick 20 min power nap during lunch to get me through the day
> ...



* How far? I LIVE IN Montgomery County~in Rockville The craft store is on the way to my job. So needless to say it is pretty scary. Imagine walking into CVS and just getting shot for no reason? Its so sad*


----------



## Adidas (Oct 4, 2002)

Be careful.  Don't stop doing what you normally would do.  

It is so sad to see what some people are willing to do. I heard on the news it was b/c he just wanted to kill someone? I hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey Les!
You showed up 10 minutes early? Did your co-workers give you grief for that?!? I am either usually RIGHT on time, to baout 5 minutes past...when I show up early..(which I do try and do..) I take grief from my co-workers.

Glad to hear that you weren't involved in taht mess!
Several years ago, I 'missed' being in a big shoot out by a few minutes.
When I drove past that area later that evening, I saw a car that had been shot up in the exchange...and I remembered PASSING that car right before that shoot out...


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

MOrning all
I haven't updated this journal...I guess I am gettign lazy with the logging but NOT with the w/o's 

Saturday I did arms and 30 min HIIT on the tready. I had my CARB UP as my last meal. In the past, I would be looking for more...but I was SOOOO full, I looked like I was pregnant LOL

Sunday I ran 40 min on the tready and tried my first Shake w/o cream and WITH flax....not too bad, but I prefer REAL food....I had to eat more along the lines of 2 hr and half or 2 hr 45 min to get my meals in... BUT I WAS hungry for each meal

I saw RED DRAGON last night. I didn't want to see it because I didn't remember Silence of the Lambs and never saw Hannibal. This is the "prequel" Well I LOVED it It was awesome. Ed Norton and Hopkins were great....I highly recommend this one!

Monday~ Ah yes here we are back in work I managed to get up this morning for cardio did 37 min running on the tready. I am on a roll with this am cardio thing......hopefully I won't fall off 

Damn , I wrote a lot, LOL
SO, how was everyone's weekend?????


----------



## Adidas (Oct 7, 2002)

Morning Les... if you can get up for a morning w/o on Monday than you can make it through the rest of the week.  Monday and Fridays are tough   Of course we make up for lost sleep on the weekends...ha ha

My weekend was good. Made it through the week without any cheating  

Don't work too hard today


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

Leslie ... where are you in your "I'm gonna/not gonna do the contest? query?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

I am DOING IT NT!

Or my BF, W8, and DP will kill me LOL


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)

Not to mention the rest of us waiting for contest pix


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

Don't push your luck...maybe in DEC


----------



## kuso (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I am DOING IT NT!
> 
> Or my BF, W8, and DP will kill me LOL



yeah!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 7, 2002)

MOnday Meals 
7:30am
Meal 1
3 eggwhites 1 yolk
4 oz ground beef


10:30 am
Meal 2
7 oz chicken
1 tbsp Flax
1 1/2 c green beans w/ ACV

2:15pm
Meal 3
7 oz chicken
1 tbsp Flax
1 1/2 c green beans w/ ACV

5:30pm
meal 4
7 oz chicken
1 tbsp Flax
1 1/2 c green beans w/ ACV

9:00pm
meal 5
40g P through Flounder
1 tbsp Olive oil
2 c green beans w/ ACV


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

Todays Meals are the same as yesterday
Yesterday I did back, my W/O was WEAK

This AM I got up once again for 26 min HIIT intervals of 4.0 and 8.0-9.0.

I have done cardio every morning since last Thursday....Needless to say I am very T I R E D   Even the tanning bed didn't help


----------



## Adidas (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> I have done cardio every morning since last Thursday....Needless to say I am very T I R E D   Even the tanning bed didn't help




Congrats for your morning cardio w/o's.  You know you are tired when even the tanning bed doesn't help.


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Go Les!!!! Go Les!!!

Hey gal almost there! Keep it up you are doing great!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks Lina! I needed that


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

When is 'D-day'? 

Will be making a mental note and thinking of you that weekend!

And then rooting for ya! Sending you positive energy vibes your way! {{{{{{  }}}}}}}} lol! 

Down to the wire! You'll be great!!!!

How's the posing coming along?


----------



## Adidas (Oct 9, 2002)

Just stopping in to say hello


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

YEAH WHAT LINA SAID GIRL!!!

GO LES!! GO LES!! GO LES~!!!!!!!! 
YOUR GONNA KICK SOME MAJOR BUT!!!! 

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry that your tired though honey~ I know how that feels!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hey P- when are you gonna compete?
Get both of you ladies up on stage.....damn..


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

ME??? Ya know.. I don't have the GUTS to get up on stage!!!! I never have!! TOOO SHY!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

I doubt that. I get the feeling you are a bit of a flirt, like to do a little stand out in the crown antics once in a while?
Who knows...maybe you'd surprise yourself and have a serious stage command...
you could make the magazines....be famous....


----------



## Leslie (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey all, its been a hectic day today

Well everyone knows how tired I was yesterday, so I skipped the gym last night. I feel SO refreshed though. Got to bed by 11 and woke up for my AM cardio. Did 35 min running on the tready.(7th day in a row )  Now I am off to the gym to catch up on the workouts

I have not had any carbs and tonight is my carb up!! I know you guys don't care, but its the highlight of my night LOL

I am also feeling VERY bloated. Period is not coming and I am not having any carbs but veggies.....go figure

My meal plan today was VERY simple. I have had 4 meals of:

7 oz chicken
1 Tbsp Flax
2 Tbsp AVC
2 c green beans/ red peppers 

LOL I cant help it. I am a chicken junkie

later


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

I care!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2002)

Leslie, I'm sure we could find a Chicken Junkie Anonymous group for you. 

Hi my name is Leslie and I'm addicted to chicken!   j/k


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Leslie - glad you got your much needed rest!

Dumb question coming your way....what's AVC?  

Hope you have a good night.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

Morning, Leslie!
I care too!


I've been bad w/the gym this whole week.....tired, trying to see the new girl....damn...life gets in the way....back at it tonight! Might have to knock out two body parts at once tonight and tomorrow...


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

*Thursday*

No AM cardio thurdsay morning Well I am to do only 6 days anyway......I had my carb up last night so my leg w/o was AWESOME

My meals were the famous 7 oz chicken, 1 tbsp flax and green beans x 5  NG~ ACV is apple cider vinegar. Its real YUMMY on the chicken.

I have gained weight~3 lbs.  I am not sue if its water or muscle. I have not been eatting carbs and have been doing cardio and FEEL harder, so I am not too worried....yet LOL


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

*Friday 10/11*

I actually got UP today despite going to bed late
Did 30 min HIIT on tready, intervals of 4.0, 8.5 then 9.0...ASS is SORE already

My meals will be Protein shake with flax, then 4 meals of my chicken/flax combo

After the gym tonight I have to PACK. We are moving into our new place on Sunday morning~not ONE box has been packed yet.....MMMM, um actually we dont even HAVE boxes yet!  hehe

its gonna be a VERY interesting weekend LOL. I have taken Monday off of work because I a know between thte gym and movign all weekend I will be WIPEd!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

can't wait to hear how you moved without boxes.   Could be a long long weekend!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

We are getting boxes tonight!.....I hope


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 11, 2002)

good luck with the move Leslie.  i hope it all goes very smoothly!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Friday 10/11*



> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> its gonna be a VERY interesting weekend LOL. I have taken Monday off of work because I a know between thte gym and movign all weekend I will be WIPEd!



Are _you_ actually doing the moving?....carrying boxes, climbing stairs, etc?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Friday 10/11*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Are _you_ actually doing the moving?....carrying boxes, climbing stairs, etc?




HELL NO! I have cardio to do

We live on the 4th flor ( no elevator  ) and moving IN was a disaster, so we opted for MOVERS!! THANK GOODNESS!

I will just be doing ALOT of packign and cleaning these next three days. Oh what fun.....LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 11, 2002)

Okay...then you can still do your cardio


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 11, 2002)

that's the way to go for sure!  You better get boxes if you have movers coming ... or else it will also be an expensive weekend having movers hanging around talking about what they plan to do after they're done sitting around looking at all the unpacked housegoods.


----------



## kuso (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## w8lifter (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_



Right back atcha


----------



## kuso (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Right back atcha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

hey!
How'd the move go?


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

I think shes still moving...today is the big day I think.


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

I guess you got the impression that I only THINK that right?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

you think???


----------



## kuso (Oct 14, 2002)

I`m not sure but I think so


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

hmmm...Ms. Les must be REAL busy w/the move.....damn. 
Se ya when ya get back on!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmmm...Ms. Les must be REAL busy w/the move.....damn.
> Se ya when ya get back on!


I am Baaaaaaaaaaaack
The move was TIRING I really like our new place! Its only a 1 bdrom, but it feels SO MUCH bigger! My dogs seem to be happy and my legs are happy too because there are NO stairs!!! LOL

The prob was we were supposed to have hardwood flooring....They put brand new carpet down It looks nice, but I have been there done that with my little rascals and they LOVE to ruin carpet So the apt people are ripping up the carpet and putting the wood down todaty. Should be a bithc for them cause all of our furniture and stuff is sset up!

I missed you guys!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

"I missed you guys!"

***awwww, shucks....

And you were missed too. Hardwood floors, eh? Must be fun to watch the dogs all excited to skid across the floor? I always get a kickout of such simple things...hmm.


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Glad to hear that Les!!!Good for ya! 
GET SOME SLEEP!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Les how are you???? 
Thats cool they are taking out the carpet and putting down the wood floors..Those are going to be nice!!!!
Lucky you!

HEY I have been meaning to ask you .. when is your competiton???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

Hiya LEs! Good morning!
Wanted to be the first to say that!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey Burner

Hi all! I havent been posting, been real busy with the move and all. Its almost showtime It is a NQ so I am not sure about placing LOL. I just hope to make the cut if there is one!
I am doing this mainly for experiance for the regular level show in DE on Nov 16th. 

I can no longer post my diet/w/o's due to sworn secrecy. I cannot divulge the team's magic formula's

Anyhow, I took some pics and thought I would post the beforevs after. I had just done cardio, so my legs are a lil swollen. Next Friday I should be much darker and have all the water outta me and be more cut...hopefully

Well here it is:


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

OH MY GAWD!
Damn girl! You look mondo fabulous!
Wish I could come see you compete! How's the move going?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

The move went good I LOVE my new place-so much bigger. This weekend we are going shopping for decorations and throw rugs.My doggies are happy now cause they get walked like 4 times a day instead of 1-2...no more stairs, so my LEGS are grateful!

Thanks B


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

butt...just think how good those stairs were for your most incredible, tight, muscular, sexy, ...ooop...lost rack. , er...lgs..


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

Trust me , the stairs DID NOT do much for my ASS LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

we beg to differ...
speaking of which...when do we get more photos opf said gluteous minimus!

Look at those abbers! I could bounce a quartar off them!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks like you've knocked a few inches off your waist!

Judging from your first photos, i wouldn't have thought that possible.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

LOL, Thanks for popping in!

Yea I did do some toning up of the waist, I didn't think it was possible either. My old waist looks a lil fat to me now LOL.

Losing more waist really pissed the hell outta W8! LOL j/k


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice Work Leslie............You're looking great.


Go Leslie, Go Leslie, Go Leslie


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah, looks like they've done a grand job.

don't we get any torso or mid-riff shots? To see the ab definition and obliques poking through?

There's nothing sexier on a woman then the lines down either side showing obliques.

In fact, here's a picture i like. She needs a pair of tits, of course, but i think this looks quite good. I dunno whether i'd want a girlfriend that looks like that, but for novelty, it's cool.

She'd probably kick my ass.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

I like delts on a woman too. Nicely capped shoulders.

I noticed you got some good shiznit goin' on.

First and foremost, well frickin' done.

Secondly, looking sexysexy.

Thirdly:

<Joey Tribbiani>

"How yooooou doin'?"

</Joey Tribianni>


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yeah, looks like they've done a grand job.
> 
> don't we get any torso or mid-riff shots? To see the ab definition and obliques poking through?
> ...


 I do have an ab shot at home. Though mine do not lookat ALL like that! LOL

Thats a bit too much. Nice to look at but I don't think you would want one of your own! 

If you keep training and taking your Test1, she wont be able to kick yer ass


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Great job Les!!!!

You look faboo!!!

  

Definitely see changes in shoulders, abs, legs!  

How long did you diet for?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

yeah, that girl almost looks manly....not on our Leslie!

you've also got nice, shapely arms....


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

Lina~ Thx girl! I have been dieting AND working with the team since JULY 9TH! Needless to say its been a LOOOOOONNNG journey LOL

Burner~  MANLY!?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

I dunno, Leslie. She looks pretty fierce.

I'd bet my house there's good reason the photo cuts her head off. Probably more for our benefit than hers!

Besids, i've yet to open the bottle of the stuff never mind 'keep taking it'.

I'd bet she's got more test circulating her body now than i had when i was 14.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Lina~ Thx girl! I have been dieting AND working with the team since JULY 9TH! Needless to say its been a LOOOOOONNNG journey LOL
> 
> Burner~  MANLY!?



not you, hon..that gi....gir......
in the picture....


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2002)

Not you, leslie, you eejit.

The femme de malé picture i posted. She's missing her head. No doubt because she's either an absolute rotter or the drug use has made her look like Andre the giant.


----------



## Leslie (Oct 18, 2002)

*whew* I was about to kick yer ass!  LOL


----------



## kuso (Oct 18, 2002)

Very nice Les........smaller weist, more defined legs!

I`m with TCD though,....wanna see the abs! :

Congrats...the hard work is paying off


----------



## Adidas (Oct 19, 2002)

Leslie,

You look AWESOME!  Saw your pics and realized why we work out and diet like we do


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 19, 2002)

LES!! OUTSTANDING.. looking wicked awesome! 

terrific results. You are gonna wow them.. 

I know you must be  so proud! 

Thankyou for sharing the journey with us! 

smiles

p.s Glad the move went well .... and you and the doggies are happy 

be well

Eri'


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Looks like you've knocked a few inches off your waist!
> 
> Judging from your first photos, i wouldn't have thought that possible.




Neither did fricken I!!! GGRRRRR!!!


Way to go Les! We are so proud of you!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Les,what can I say,you looked marvelous before and now,
you look even  BETTER!!!
The hard work and determination shows!!! 
   
And it's off to da competiton!!!
Good luck!!!!





You got that quarter turn mastered yet?


----------



## lina (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Les,

Just an idea...

You've worked so hard for so long...

You have a great body....

You look sooo hot....

Get some professional pics taken!!! It's worth it!!! You will always look back and be happy that you did! Something that you won't regret!  The pics that are going to be taken at the comp wouldn't do you nor your hardwork justice unless taken by a pro!

 treat yourself! 

Good luck sweetie!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 21, 2002)

Thnx Lina! I dunno I have spent so much money already LOL I think my BF will have a heart attack if I had another bill I was thinking about it, but I have heard there are photographers at the show to take pics. Maybe I can check that out


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

WOW!!!  I just saw your pic... tiny waist, nice tan, pretty blue suit, shoulders lookin good 

Can't wait to see those comp pics!


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thnx Lina! I dunno I have spent so much money already LOL I think my BF will have a heart attack if I had another bill I was thinking about it, but I have heard there are photographers at the show to take pics. Maybe I can check that out




You *will* regret it if you don't.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah Les... you've worked so hard to get to where you're at you deserve some really great pics!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 22, 2002)

WOHOO Les! Lookin' real good! You will SO kick a$$!!  
I can't wait to hear how you do! Take lots of pics!

Again,  A W E S O M E! 

Jen


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Thnx Lina! I dunno I have spent so much money already LOL I think my BF will have a heart attack if I had another bill I was thinking about it, but I have heard there are photographers at the show to take pics. Maybe I can check that out



Hehe, that's why you have such a hot body that can now work towards your advantage...   !!!!!  If you can find another way to give 'm a heartattack I'm sure he wouldn't mind and give in a lil' more!! OK, I'm bad!! 

Call around! There are photographers out there that will take rolls of film for you and just give you the roll and you can develop the pics... that way you can go to Ritz, CVS, etc. have them developed on disc and/or film.  

Just a suggestion...


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

Listen to the ladies.....get some pro pix taken! And post em all  EH! I`m not a perv, I just thought some of the other ladies may want to know if the photographer was any good or not


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2002)

O My Gawwdd, you look amazing Les

Seeing  as how you can no longer post, I'm just gonna go back and take a looksy at what you WERE doing.

That's amazing.

I love that suit by the way.   Beautiful coloring!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks so much Fitgirl! 

Thats right, I cannot posts this weeks entries Its pretty gross anyways  

DP picked out the color


----------



## twelvepercentt (Oct 28, 2002)

Wow Leslie-I just looked at your pics and you look great-Even in a straight on shot!  I love your one piece!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks 12%!, those were taken last week. Hopefully I will get the link to the show pics soon!


----------



## jstar (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey  Leslie, 

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I think your journal is really inspirational and does a good job of showing everyone that hard work and consistency pays off! 

I know you probably have been asked this already, so please forgive me, but what type of show are you doing?
Is it your first?  I will be competing in a figure comp next spring and I hope I look as good as you!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 30, 2002)

Jstar, Thanks!!

I did my first comp this past Saturday. It was NPC Figure. I placed 2nd in the Tall Class. Check out my pics here:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12251

Definately go for it! It was so much fun. I am already hooked and will be competing again this spring too If you have any questions, feel free to PM me I am still a figure "newbie", but I will glady help anyway I can!!


----------

